# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  ΠΡΟΤΑΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΥΡΥΘΜΗ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ

## Remedy

βλεπω οτι οπως ηταν αναμενομενο απο τις δηλωσεις και τις παρεμβασεις του μελους κρινο,
το μονο ενδιαφερον του πια (η και ανεκαθεν) για το φορουμ, ειναι να προκαλει η να εμπλεκεται σε καυγαδες, να προκαλει αναταραχη, να αποκαταστησει στο μυαλο του η και καποιων φανταστικων αλλων μελων αυτο που αρεσκεται να παρουσιαζει ως δικιο του, λεγοντας ανακριβειες, συκοφαντωντας, προσβαλωντας, μονιμως παραχαρασσοντας την αληθεια, προκαλωντας σε καθε ειδους συνεχεις αγονες αντιπαραθεσεις.

αντιλαμβανομαι οτι ειναι κατι εκνευριστικο για τον καθενα που θιγει καθε φορα, και πολλοι συχνα μπαινουν στην διαδικασια να απαντησουν για να αποδειξουν οτι δεν ειναι ελεφαντες αλλα κατι συμβαινει με τον κρινο...

επειδη δεν μας εμπιστευεται το τι του συμβαινει κι εχει καθε δικαιωμα γι αυτο, αλλα εχει επιλεξει να μας λουζει με τα συμπτωματα του προβληματος του,
επειδη αυτη η δρομολογημενη πλεον (μετα απο δηλωσεις του) δραση του εδω μεσα μονο προβληματα και συγχισεις θα προκαλεσει,

καλω οσα μελη συμφωνουν, ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΑΝΕ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΣΧΟΛΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΑΝ ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ,ΥΦΟΣ ,ΣΚΟΠΟ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ, παρα μονο εαν και εφοσον αποφασισει να συμμετεχει σχολιαζοντας την ουσια των μηνυματων των μελων, προβληματα, αποψεις κλπ...

μπορει κατα δηλωση του, σκοπος του να ειναι τα παραπανω, αλλα χωρις ανταποκριση δεν μπορει να αναστατωσει απολυτως κανεναν...

δεκτες και αποψεις και σιωπηλες η διατυπωμενες συμφωνιες η διαφωνιες επ αυτων

----------


## Θεοφανία

Αυτό έκανα και γω αγαπητή ρεμ, αλλα με έπιασε κορόιδο κανά-δυο μέρες τώρα. Βλέπεις και η υπομονή καμιά φορά έχει όριο. Συμφωνώ 100% με αυτό που λες και δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να του ξανά απαντήσω όσο και να χτυπιέται.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Πρωτα απο ολα χαιρομαι που εφτασες στο συμπερασμα που λεω εδω και 2 χρονια οταν ειχα το σκυλακι στα ποδια μου :P.
Απο εκει και περα οταν σε αναφερει συνεχως οσο και αν κανεις υπομονη καποια στιγμη θα απαντησεις και το ξερεις καλα αυτο. Δυστυχως σε αυτη τη ζωη πλεον το να κρινεις αδερφιστικα εχει γινει επιστημη  :Big Grin: 
Παντως οπως εχω πει και σε αλλο ατομο θεωρω λαθος να ανοιγεις θεμα για συγκεκριμενο προσωπο ειδικα οταν εχει προβληματα και αυτο ειναι ξεκαθαρο στον καθενα

----------


## Ακροβατης

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> βλεπω οτι οπως ηταν αναμενομενο απο τις δηλωσεις και τις παρεμβασεις του μελους κρινο,
> το μονο ενδιαφερον του πια (η και ανεκαθεν) για το φορουμ, ειναι να προκαλει η να εμπλεκεται σε καυγαδες, να προκαλει αναταραχη, να αποκαταστησει στο μυαλο του η και καποιων φανταστικων αλλων μελων αυτο που αρεσκεται να παρουσιαζει ως δικιο του, λεγοντας ανακριβειες, συκοφαντωντας, προσβαλωντας, μονιμως παραχαρασσοντας την αληθεια, προκαλωντας σε καθε ειδους συνεχεις αγονες αντιπαραθεσεις
> 
> αντιλαμβανομαι οτι ειναι κατι εκνευριστικο για τον καθενα που θιγει καθε φορα, και πολλοι συχνα μπαινουν στην διαδικασια να απαντησουν για να αποδειξουν οτι δεν ειναι ελεφαντες αλλα κατι συμβαινει με τον κρινο...
> 
> επειδη δεν μας εμπιστευεται το τι του συμβαινει κι εχει καθε δικαιωμα γι αυτο, αλλα εχει επιλεξει να μας λουζει με τα συμπτωματα του προβληματος του,
> επειδη αυτη η δρομολογημενη πλεον (μετα απο δηλωσεις του) δραση του εδω μεσα μονο προβληματα και συγχισεις θα προκαλεσει,
> 
> ...


συμφωνω απολυτα για να επανελθει το φορουμ στους ρυθμους του που κατα την αποψη μ δεν ειναι μονο σαπιλα αλλα προσφερει πολλα σε πολλους

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Αυτό έκανα και γω αγαπητή ρεμ, αλλα με έπιασε κορόιδο κανά-δυο μέρες τώρα. Βλέπεις και η υπομονή καμιά φορά έχει όριο. Συμφωνώ 100% με αυτό που λες και δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να του ξανά απαντήσω όσο και να χτυπιέται.



αχαχαχαχαχαχαχα
σταματα σε παρακαλω,
δεν γινεται να το κανεις αυτο, ειναι βασανιστηριο.....

Μην το ξαναγραψεις οτι δεν θα μου ξαναπαντησεις,
μεχρι πριν 10 λεπτα αυτο εκανες.....

χουχουχουχουχου.....
οποτε βρε θεοφανιτσα,
δεν θα μου ξαναπαντησεις οσο και να χτυπιεμαι???


ουααααααααααααααααααααααα α
 :Frown:

----------


## krino

α και ευχομαι ολο το παρεακι σας να μαζευτει εδω και να τα βρειτε.....
απο εμενα,
ολες τις ευχες μου.


ΥΓ........ χεχε.... χαρη θα μου κανατε αμα σταματουσατε να γραφετε για μενα,
ετσι ωστε να γραφω λιγοτερες αχρηστες απαντησεις.

----------


## krino

πριν σας χαιρετισω για το ΣΚ καλα μου πονυ,
προτεινω να παιξουμε ενα ωραιο και χαρουμενο παιχνιδακι.


Οι κατωθι,
Remedy, Θεοφανία, Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα, olgaki82 (και οσοι προστεθουν αργοτερα) δηλωσαν οριστικως και αμετακλητως οτι δια παντος ΔΕΝ θα μου ξαναμιλησουν με κανενα τροπο.

Επειδη εσεις εισαστε πολλοι και εγω ενας :P
εγω θα σας μιλαω οποτε μου κανει κεφι :P:P:P:P
εσεις ομως θα εισαστε βραχοι ηθικης.:P:P:P:P:P:P


Δεν θα σπασατε και δεν τσακισετε σε καμια αφορμη οσο και να κρατησει αυτο.
Αν τελικα σπασετε, και μου απαντησετε, εγω θα εχω δικαιωμα να σας κραξω οσο γουσταρω μιας και θα χασετε.

Το παιχνιδακι αρχιζει απο την το πρωι της δευτερας 08:00 και ληγει οταν καποιος απο τους αναφερθεντες εδω μεσα χασει.

Ευχομαι σε ολους τους συμμετεχοντες,
καλη ξεκουραση και ενα χαλαρο τριημερο....

 :Cool:

----------


## afrula

Δεν εχετε τιποτα αλλο να κανετε αντε ολο τσακωνεστε.Κοιταξτε λιγο το συνανθρωπο σας και αφηστε τους εγωισμους.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> 
> 
> και αφηστε τους εγωισμους.


o arkas το ειχει πολυ καλα:


Είναι καιρός να αφήσουμε τους εγωισμούς και να κοιτάξουμε λίγο τον εαυτό μας

 :Smile:

----------


## knoulp

Η βλακεία είναι πιο ισχυρή από την σκέψη.
Έρχεται πρώτη στο μυαλό και ανατρέπει τα δεδομένα.
Ο μόνος τρόπος για να την αντιμετωπίσεις είναι να την αποφεύγεις συστηματικά.
Το ίδιο ισχύει για την γνώση. Έρχεται μετά από πολύ καιρό και από πολύ προσπάθεια.
Το δύσκολο είναι να αντιπαρέλθεις αυτούς που πιστεύουν ότι ξέρουν.
Επίσης ο μόνος τρόπος να το αντιμετωπίσεις είναι συστηματικά να το αποφεύγεις.

Το δύσκολο μέρος της βλακείας και της υποτιθέμενης γνώσης είναι ότι είναι αρκούντως επικίνδυνες και δυστυχώς έρχονται με ένα πολύ όμορφό και φανταχτερό περιτύλιγμα.

Δυστυχώς σε τόπους ανοιχτούς όπως αυτό εδώ, έχει ο καθένας την δυνατότητα να προσκομίσει το σκοτάδι της ψυχής του, αγνοώντας τον αντίκτυπο της ύπαρξής του.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> Η βλακεία είναι πιο ισχυρή από την σκέψη.
> Έρχεται πρώτη στο μυαλό και ανατρέπει τα δεδομένα.
> Ο μόνος τρόπος για να την αντιμετωπίσεις είναι να την αποφεύγεις συστηματικά.
> Το ίδιο ισχύει για την γνώση. Έρχεται μετά από πολύ καιρό και από πολύ προσπάθεια.
> Το δύσκολο είναι να αντιπαρέλθεις αυτούς που πιστεύουν ότι ξέρουν.
> Επίσης ο μόνος τρόπος να το αντιμετωπίσεις είναι συστηματικά να το αποφεύγεις.
> 
> Το δύσκολο μέρος της βλακείας και της υποτιθέμενης γνώσης είναι ότι είναι αρκούντως επικίνδυνες και δυστυχώς έρχονται με ένα πολύ όμορφό και φανταχτερό περιτύλιγμα.
> ...



εσυ με το λογυδριο σου με μπερδεψες λιγο.....
συντασεσαι σε αυτους που δεν μου απαντουν η μπα?

Τωρα οπως διαπιστωνεις το νετ εχει τα καλα του αλλα εχει και τα κακα του....
 :Wink:

----------


## arktos

δηλαδή ρε παιδιά, για τη μη εύρυθμη λειτουργία του φόρουμ φταίει ο krino ?

και για την εγκηληματικότητα στην ελλάδα φταίει ο παλαιοκώστας ?

και για την κακή οικονομική κατάσταση στη χώρα μας φταίει η νέα δημοκρατία ?

μήπως κάποιοι είναι υποκειμενικοί ?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Ασχολουμαστε με εναν καυγα αναμεσα στην Θεοφανια και τον γουινστον που τελειωσε το ιδιο βραδυ. Ποιος ευθυνεται για αυτο; 

μήπως κάποιοι είναι υποκειμενικοί ?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> δηλαδή ρε παιδιά, για τη μη εύρυθμη λειτουργία του φόρουμ φταίει ο krino ?
> 
> και για την εγκηληματικότητα στην ελλάδα φταίει ο παλαιοκώστας ?
> 
> και για την κακή οικονομική κατάσταση στη χώρα μας φταίει η νέα δημοκρατία ?
> 
> μήπως κάποιοι είναι υποκειμενικοί ?


Το γεγονός πως μόνος του εδώ και καιρό λέει πως δεν μπαίνει και δεν πρόκειται να μπει στη διαδικασία υποστήριξης αυτού του χώρου, το ότι μπαίνει μόνο όταν διακρίνει πως πάει να γίνει καβγάς και προκαλεί μέλη ώστε να γίνει χαμός, σου φαίνεται υποκειμενικότητα?
Διάβασε καλύτερα αυτό που λέει η ρεμ. Δεν είπε πουθενα \"μη μιλάτε στον κρίνο σε ότι και αν γράφει\", αλλα \"γράψτε τον κρίνο κάθε φορά που προκαλει για να δημιουργήσει πανικό μήπως και ηρεμήσει το φόρουμ\".
Αυτό εντελώς αντικειμενικό.

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> δηλαδή ρε παιδιά, για τη μη εύρυθμη λειτουργία του φόρουμ φταίει ο krino ?
> 
> και για την εγκηληματικότητα στην ελλάδα φταίει ο παλαιοκώστας ?
> 
> και για την κακή οικονομική κατάσταση στη χώρα μας φταίει η νέα δημοκρατία ?
> 
> μήπως κάποιοι είναι υποκειμενικοί ?



Είναι πραγματικά πολύ αστείο.
Να ένα θρεντ που έλειπε...... 
Αν το είχε κάποιος σκεφτεί νωρίτερα, το φόρουμ θα λειτουργούσε εύρυθμα.
Να παίρνουμε κάθε φορά έναν, να τον στήνουμε απέναντί μας και ανοικτά και χωρίς περιστροφές όλοι να συνεννοούμαστε να μην του μιλάμε. 
Κάποτε γινόταν με u2u η ίδια ευγενική προσπάθεια, αλλά επειδή η εύρυθμη λειτουργία δεν εξασφαλίστηκε, ευτυχώς φώτισε ο θεός τη Ρέμεντυ να σκεφτεί αυτόν τον τρόπο. 

Προτείνω τη προαγωγή της Ρέμεντυ σε μοντερέιτορ.

Η εύρυθμη λειτουργία είναι πλέον γεγονός.......
Εύγε.

----------


## nature

Αν μπορώ θέλω να ζητήσω μια χάρη.
θέλω να συμπεριληφθώ και εγώ στο παιχνίδι της εύρυθμης λειτουργίας!!!!
Εσείς, οι διοργανωτές της εύρυθμης λειτουργίας, μην μου μιλάτε και μην μου απαντάτε.
Οι υπόλοιποι (που δεν ανήκετε στην οργανωτική επιτροπή) μπορείτε να μου μιλάτε ελεύθερα.
Α, ρε κρίνο τυχερέ.
Θα γλυτώσεις από τα παράσιτα λίγες μέρες........

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Mιλας εσυ που ειχες ανοιξει θεμα για την Θεοφανια; Εισαι η πρωτη δασκαλα αυτης της τακτικης, το ξεχασες κιολας; 

http://e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=5528#pid147524

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by arktos_
> δηλαδή ρε παιδιά, για τη μη εύρυθμη λειτουργία του φόρουμ φταίει ο krino ?
> 
> και για την εγκηληματικότητα στην ελλάδα φταίει ο παλαιοκώστας ?
> ...


αυτο ακριβως που σου απανταει η θεοφανια αρκτος.

*φυσικα και δεν φταιει μονο ο κρινο για τη μη ευρυθμη λειτουργια του φορουμ.*
ΦΤΑΙΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΗΛΩΜΕΝΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΟΘΕΣΗ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΙ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΤΩΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ.(οσοι το κανουμε φυσικα, γιατι ολοι οι υπολοιποι που τον γραφουν συστηματικα,δεν φταινε καθολου)

εχω πει κι αλλη φορα, οτι ο βασικος τροπος που λειτουργει ο κρινο εδω μεσα, ειναι να θετει τον εαυτο του ΑΠΕΝΑΝΤΙ.
γενικως....
απεναντι απο εναν στοχο που του καρφωνεται στο κεφαλι και να βαραει, χωρις λογικη, χωρις ελεος, χωρις επιχειρηματα ,χωρις αληθεια, με ανακριβειες,διαστρεβλωσει  και φανατισμο, να υποθαλπτει και να κλεινει τα ματια σε οποιαδηποτε αθλια συμπεριφορα τον συμφερει(προσφατα αποκαλεσε το υβρεολογιο του γουινστον \"5 ατακες\") μονο και μονο για να σπασει τα @@ του ΑΠΕΝΑΝΤΙ και να τραβηξει λιγη απο την προσοχη που τοσο χρειαζεται, απο ολους τους υπολοιπους.

*Ε, ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΑΠΕΝΑΝΤΙ ΣΟΥ, ΑΝ ΕΣΥ ΤΟΥ ΓΥΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΤΗ.*
θα αναγκαστει να χοροπηδαει γυρω σου σαν το κατσικακι(εδω κολλαει το κατσικακι ρειν  :Wink:  )
και κανενας καυγας δεν μπορει να γινει με εναν,οποιος και αν ειναι αυτος που τον πυροδοτει...


βρες μου εσυ ΕΝΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΜΕΛΟΣ που εχει δηλωσει και οχι μονο εχει δηλωσει, αλλα το αποδεικνυει καθημερινα και με καθε ποστ του, οτι δεν τον ενδιαφερει η λειτουργια του φορουμ και μπαινει μονο για να χωνει σε οποιους νομιζει , για να τον βρισκει ΑΠΕΝΑΝΤΙ του η θεοφανια που φθονει, ο κιπ (!!!!!!!!) επειδη δεν τον επαιξε οταν γνωριστηκαν και ζηλεψε τις υποτιθεμενες παρτουζες επειδη δεν του προτεινε κατι αναλογο και οποιον αλλο του καρφωθει στον εγκεφαλο, ετσι..μονο για να εκτονωνει την επιθετικοτητα του και τις ανικανοποιητες πλευρες του...

και η νατουρ μονο για καυγαδες μπαινει, αλλα δεν το εχει συνειδητοποιησει ακομα, θεωρει οτι συμμετεχει και σε αλλες δραστηριοτητες...

*ποτε δεν ειπα και δεν θα το κανω, να μη μιλαμε σε καποιον γιατι ειναι το σαπιο φρουτο...*
*ειπα να μην απανταμε οταν φερεται ετσι οπως εχει δηλωσει κι αποδεικνυει καθε μερα, οτι δεν ενδιαφερεται και δεν συμμετεχει σε κανενος την υποστηριξη και θα ειναι εδω μονο για σαματα.*

και σε πληροφορω, επειδη του κρινο η προσοχη που μπορει να τραβηξει απο τους γυρω του του ειναι πολυτιμη, εαν κανεις δεν τον σιγονταρει σε καυγαδες, θα αναγκαστει να συμμετεχει οπως και ολοι εδω μεσα, κανοντας οτι καλυτερο μπορει, αν μπορει, αλλιως θα φυγει μονος του, οπως αναγκαστηκε και εκανε την προηγουμενη φορα και τωρα προσπαθει να το μαζεψει με ψεματα, οτι ταχα ειπε θα εφευγε ως μελος αλλα θα παρεμενε ως σπασ@@δης

λες και το κραξιμο το εφαγε για την υποστηριξη που παρειχε κι οχι για τις αθλιοτητες του.
λες και η φιλη του , για την οποια ταχα εφυγε, εφτασε σε απογνωση και την συμπονεσε, για την μεγαλη υποστηριξη που παρειχε κι οχι γιατι μουτζοπιαστηκε με οποιον βρηκε μπροστα του ....

εννοειται οτι ειναι ευπροσδεκτος οποτε θελησει να συμμετεχει για συζητηση και υποστηριξη,και του μιλαμε ολοι, εννοειται οτι ειναι στο χερι μας να τον οδηγησουμε στην συμπεριφορα που θελουμε απο αυτον και απο καθε \"αυτον\" που τρεφεται μονο απο καυγαδες και αναστατωση.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Αν μπορώ θέλω να ζητήσω μια χάρη.
> θέλω να συμπεριληφθώ και εγώ στο παιχνίδι της εύρυθμης λειτουργίας!!!!
> Εσείς, οι διοργανωτές της εύρυθμης λειτουργίας, μην μου μιλάτε και μην μου απαντάτε.
> Οι υπόλοιποι (που δεν ανήκετε στην οργανωτική επιτροπή) μπορείτε να μου μιλάτε ελεύθερα.
> Α, ρε κρίνο τυχερέ.
> Θα γλυτώσεις από τα παράσιτα λίγες μέρες........


χαρες να ζητας απο οσους σε ανεχονται, και παρασιτα εχεις εσυ

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Αν μπορώ θέλω να ζητήσω μια χάρη.
> θέλω να συμπεριληφθώ και εγώ στο παιχνίδι της εύρυθμης λειτουργίας!!!!
> Εσείς, οι διοργανωτές της εύρυθμης λειτουργίας, μην μου μιλάτε και μην μου απαντάτε.
> Οι υπόλοιποι (που δεν ανήκετε στην οργανωτική επιτροπή) μπορείτε να μου μιλάτε ελεύθερα.
> Α, ρε κρίνο τυχερέ.
> Θα γλυτώσεις από τα παράσιτα λίγες μέρες........


Βρε κακομοίρα, δεν έχεις αντιληφθεί πως εδώ και μήνες δεν έχεις απλά συμπεριληφθει, αλλα είσαι και η πρωταγωνίστρια στο παιχνίδι της εύρυθμης λειτουργίας?
Έχεις δει κανένα να σου απαντά, εκτός από κανα δυο που σιγοντάρεις?
Μήπως θες να ανατρέξουμε στους τελευταίους μηνες του φόρουμ και να δούμε πόσα μνμ υποστήριξης έχεις ποστάρει εδω μέσα?
Πρόσεξε: οι συμπλεγματικές αναφορές σου στο πρόσωπο μου δεν πιάνονται, σε περίπτωση που αναρωτιεσαι.
Όσο για τα παράσιτα στο επιστρέφω, αν και το ραπανάκι σου πάει καλύτερα.

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> Έχεις δει κανένα να σου απαντά, εκτός από κανα δυο που σιγοντάρεις?



Τα 4 ποστ εδώ ακριβώς, από πάνω, ποιος τα έγραψε?
Ο \"κανένας\" που είπες??
χαχαχαχααααα


άλλο εύρρυθμο και αυτό πάλι.
Τελικά εύρρυθμα μπορεί να μην είναι τα πράγματα, πάντως γέλιο βγαίνει πολύ. 

Και επειδή το γέλιο κάνει καλό, θα δεχτώ ότι τέτοια υποστήριξη παρέχεις τους τελευταίους μήνες στο φόρουμ

Γέλιο, γέλιο, γέλιο, γελωτοθεραπεία!!!!!
Σε καλό μας.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> Έχεις δει κανένα να σου απαντά, εκτός από κανα δυο που σιγοντάρεις?
> ...




γιεςςςς!!! μπράβο!!! τα κατάφερες!!!! με αναγκασες να σου απαντησω!!!
πρεπει να είναι η μοναδική σου επιτυχία εδώ και πολύ καιρό έτσι?
Όχι τιποτε άλλο αλλα έδειξες πολύ ευτυχισμένη.
Θα σε λυπήσω στο μέλλον γιατί έχω σκοπό να μη σιγοντάρω ώστε να ξανακάνετε το φόρουμ μπρδλο εσύ και το (μοναδικό φαντάζομαι σε όλη τη Γη), φιλαράκι σου. 


Α, και κάτι άλλο: χαλοοοοοοοοο! αυτό που νιώθεις δεν είναι βροχή....σαρπράιζ!

----------


## Alobar

> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> Η βλακεία είναι πιο ισχυρή από την σκέψη.
> Έρχεται πρώτη στο μυαλό και ανατρέπει τα δεδομένα.
> Ο μόνος τρόπος για να την αντιμετωπίσεις είναι να την αποφεύγεις συστηματικά.
> Το ίδιο ισχύει για την γνώση. Έρχεται μετά από πολύ καιρό και από πολύ προσπάθεια.
> Το δύσκολο είναι να αντιπαρέλθεις αυτούς που πιστεύουν ότι ξέρουν.
> Επίσης ο μόνος τρόπος να το αντιμετωπίσεις είναι συστηματικά να το αποφεύγεις.
> 
> Το δύσκολο μέρος της βλακείας και της υποτιθέμενης γνώσης είναι ότι είναι αρκούντως επικίνδυνες και δυστυχώς έρχονται με ένα πολύ όμορφό και φανταχτερό περιτύλιγμα.
> ...


... θα μου ήταν πιο ευχάριστο να έχω δει αυτές τις σκέψεις κάπου αλλού, αλλά τί να κάνουμε;...  :Smile:  ... θέλω να πιστεύω ότι έχω καταλάβει εντελώς τον ειρμό σου, αλλά και πάλι δε μ\' ενοχλεί αν το \'είμαι σίγουρη\' δίνει τη θέση του στο \'νομίζω πως έχω καταλάβει εντελώς\'...  :Smile:  ... είναι εκείνη η αίσθηση μαγείας που λέγαμε σε άλλο θρεντ, όταν αυτή συμβαίνει να πλανάται... όπως και νά \'χει είναι όμορφο αυτό που διάβασα και με βρίσκει σύμφωνη...

 :Smile:

----------


## PETRAN

Τα ίδια και τα ίδια από τους ίδιους. 




Same shit different day

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> Τα ίδια και τα ίδια από τους ίδιους.


να ζητησεις τα λεφτα σου πισω κυριος :Ρ σιγα μη προσλαβουμε καινουριους για να διασκεδαζεις εσυ :Ρ:Ρ:Ρ:Ρ:Ρ

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> να ζητησεις τα λεφτα σου πισω κυριος :Ρ σιγα μη προσλαβουμε καινουριους για να διασκεδαζεις εσυ :Ρ:Ρ:Ρ:Ρ:Ρ




Ναι αλλά το show δεν πουλάει πλέον και ο κόσμος γιουχαρει από κάτω!



Ντύσου κλοουν, κάντε τον κρινο mentalist και την nature μόγλη, κάντε κάτι

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> δηλαδή ρε παιδιά, για τη μη εύρυθμη λειτουργία του φόρουμ φταίει ο krino ?
> 
> και για την εγκηληματικότητα στην ελλάδα φταίει ο παλαιοκώστας ?
> 
> και για την κακή οικονομική κατάσταση στη χώρα μας φταίει η νέα δημοκρατία ?
> 
> μήπως κάποιοι είναι υποκειμενικοί ?


Σωστήηηηη

Παιδιά δεν είμαστε, ας μη κάνουμε χειρότερα και από παιδιά...

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> να ζητησεις τα λεφτα σου πισω κυριος :Ρ σιγα μη προσλαβουμε καινουριους για να διασκεδαζεις εσυ :Ρ:Ρ:Ρ:Ρ:Ρ
> 
> 
> ...


ο σκοπος ειναι ιερος,δεν μας ενδιαφερει το χρημα

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> Ντύσου κλοουν, κάντε τον κρινο mentalist και την nature μόγλη, κάντε κάτι


αχααααααααααααααααααααα!!!

Πετραν μου λείπεις.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Πετραν,
δεν παίζεσαι θα γελάω μέχρι αύριο..

----------


## Remedy

κι εμενα μου λειπεις πετρααααν
ντυσου προχειρα και

ριξε μας μια θεωρητικοποιηση της αποδομησης του αυτεπαγγελτα γελοιου ρε να γουσταρουμε  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## krino

καλημερα στο μικρο μου πονυ.....





> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> εχω πει κι αλλη φορα, οτι ο βασικος τροπος που λειτουργει ο κρινο εδω μεσα, ειναι να θετει τον εαυτο του ΑΠΕΝΑΝΤΙ.
> γενικως....
> απεναντι απο εναν στοχο που του καρφωνεται στο κεφαλι και να βαραει, χωρις λογικη, χωρις ελεος, χωρις επιχειρηματα ,χωρις αληθεια, με ανακριβειες,διαστρεβλωσει  και φανατισμο, να υποθαλπτει και να κλεινει τα ματια σε οποιαδηποτε αθλια συμπεριφορα τον συμφερει(προσφατα αποκαλεσε το υβρεολογιο του γουινστον \"5 ατακες\") μονο και μονο για να σπασει τα @@ του ΑΠΕΝΑΝΤΙ και να τραβηξει λιγη απο την προσοχη που τοσο χρειαζεται, απο ολους τους υπολοιπους.
> 
> 
> ενα θα σου πω, οτι τις κατινες πρεπει να τις χτυπας χωρις ελεος οπως ειπες.
> Και ναι στις κατινες φερομαι χωρις ελεος, γιατι αλλιως ο κατινισμος θα γινει και σταση ζωης.
> 
> ...



θα σας ξαναπω σε ολους τους τονους στο παρεακι σας,
πολεμηστε οσο γουσταρετε, θετε μου μιλατε - θετε δεν μου μιλατε.
Μου ειναι αδιαφορο, εγω θα συνεχισω για οσο χρειαστει με αυτο ακριβως το ρυθμο.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originall
> y posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> θα σας ξαναπω σε ολους τους τονους στο παρεακι σας,
> πολεμηστε οσο γουσταρετε, θετε μου μιλατε - θετε δεν μου μιλατε.
> Μου ειναι αδιαφορο, εγω θα συνεχισω για οσο χρειαστει με αυτο ακριβως το ρυθμο.

----------


## keep_walking

Πετραν να σαι καλα ξεληγωθηκα.

εκει που συν-δυό, συν-τρεις δεν περπατούν, παρά πενήντα κι εκατό, και πάλι φόβον έχουν

----------


## Remedy

ΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ ΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ

ΔΕ ΜΠΑΙΖΕΣΑΙ ΠΕΤΡΑΝ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Θεοφανία

Πετραν, δεν το συζητω πως είσαι Θεός ήλιος καλοκαιρινος, αλλα θα πρότεινα να το κόψουμε εδω μη φτιάξουμε άλλο ένα εξάμβλωμα. Άλλωστε ο νοών νοήτω και η ζωή συνεχίζεται.......στο φόρουμ.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Kαι μετα με τι θα ασχολειται το \'\'κουνιστο λουλουδι\'\'; 
Θα αναγκαστει να αποχωρησει ξανα. Οχι για εκεινο αλλα για την φουκαριαρα την φιλη του που θα πρεπει να τον ανεχεται  :Frown:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originall
> y posted by krino_
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> Kαι μετα με τι θα ασχολειται το \'\'κουνιστο λουλουδι\'\'; 
> Θα αναγκαστει να αποχωρησει ξανα. Οχι για εκεινο αλλα για την φουκαριαρα την φιλη του που θα πρεπει να τον ανεχεται


δανεικε,
ακου μια φιλικη συμβουλη,
καλυτερα να εισαι με μια που σε ανεχεται,
παρα να μην βρισκεις καμια παρα μονο στα ονειρα σου.

Η συντροφος μου, που με \"ανεχεται\" σημαινει οτι κατι βρηκε πανω μου και το εκτιμησε.
Σταματα να εισαι μισογυνης, και πιθανον να βρεις κατι να ανεχτεις η οτι αλλο.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Η μια ασυναρτησια μετα την αλλη  :Big Grin:

----------


## krino

δανεικε,
καταρχην προσεχε σπας το εμπαργκο....

κατα δευτερον, εσυ ξερεις καλυτερα τι θα κανεις την ζωη σου.
Ωστοσο επειδη εισαι μισογυνης, αυτο θα ειναι δυσλειτουργικο τουλαχιστον.
Βεβαιως αμα τα θεωρεις ασυναρτησιες ολα αυτα, εμενα δεν μου πεφτει λογος.
Ο καθενας στρωνει την ζωη του οπως νομιζει εκεινος καλυτερα....

 :Wink:

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

μαζι σου μαλλωνω και οχι με γυναικες ωστε να ειμαι μισογυνης. εκτος και αν θες να πεις κατι για σενα που δεν το ξερουμε :P

----------


## krino

απορω τι λογους εχεις να μαλωσεις ειτε μαζι μου ειτε με οποιον αλλον εδω μεσα,
αντι να σε απασχολει να βελτιωσεις κατι απο το σκεπτικο σου.
Σου ξαναλεω οτι να εισαι μισογυνης, δεν θα σε βοηθησει.

Παντως μου προκαλειται εντυπωση μερικοι μερικοι....
Στησατε ολοκληρο θεμα, για να καταφερε τελικα τι ακριβως?
Οτι 4-5 θα προσπαθησουν να με μπουκοταρουν....
Τοσοι μαζευτηκατε, παραπανω δεν βγαινουν.
Αλλα εδω υπαρχει ενα προβλημα,
οτι δεν γραφω για να κανω διαλογο η για να διαβαζω απαντησεις των τεσσαρων σας.
Δεν γραφω γιατι θελω να τρεφομαι απο καυγαδες η τις υπολοιπες ονειρωξεις σας.
Γραφω αποκλειστικα οταν αρχιζετε το κυνηγι μαγισσων, οταν σας βγαινει ο κατινισμος,
οταν αρχιζετε και την πεφτετε σε ατομα οπως ο γουινστον.

Το καλυτερο που θα ειχατε να κανετε,
ειναι να μαζευτείτε, και να μην χρειαζετε να με αναγκαζετε να γραφω ουτε μια λεξη.
Ετσι θα απαλαχτειτε απο την παρτη μου και εγω θα ασχολουμε λιγοτερο.
Μπορειτε να μου κανετε αυτη την χαρη?
Θα μεινω υποχρεος.....


 :Cool:

----------


## Alobar

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkxdvvEu_lA

----------


## giwta2

Αντικατασταθηκε ο Νίκος;η κατάσταση εχει ξεφύγει τελείως.Η σύντροφος πόσο θα αντέξει αναρωτιέμαι εγώ.

----------


## iberis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmgSr9alYag&amp;feature=related

----------


## giwta2

πολύ γέλιο χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by giwta2_
> πολύ γέλιο χαχαχαχαχα



απιστευτο γελιο οντως.....

χουχουχουχουχου



[flash=425x344]http://www.youtube.com/v/-MF8LWEBKsM&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1&amp;[/flash]




ΥΓ........ η συντροφος μου ειπε να σας δωσω πολλους χαιρετισμους.
:P

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Άλλη μια ευγενική, πλην όμως ατυχήσασα προσπάθεια του «κανένα» για να μη μου απευθύνει το λόγο. 
Παρακαλώ προσπαθήστε αργότερα………………..


ΥΓ. Συγνώμη που άργησα να σου απαντήσω, είχα όμως ένα πολύ φορτωμένο ΣΚ λόγω κοινωνικών, επαγγελματικών και οικογενειακών δραστηριοτήτων. Πέρασα υπέροχα, μην ανησυχείς για μένα και τους φίλους μου. Αντίθετα, είδα ότι εσύ παρά το ΣΚ είχες πλούσια φιλανθρωπική δράση εδώ μέσα. Μέχρι και 18ωρα χτύπησες. Αρχίζω και ανησυχώ και εγώ για σένα. Μήπως εσύ δεν έχεις φίλους και έπαθες κάτι σαν …αντικαθρέφτισμα στο πρόσωπό μου? 
Συνήθως δεν είμαι τόσο τρυφερή, αλλά με τη γλυκύτητα που μου απευθύνθηκες στο θρεντ αυτό, έβγαλες από μέσα μου τον καλό μου εαυτό. Σ\' ευχαριστώ γι\' αυτό.
Ευτυχώς σου απάντησα. Κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ. Ουφ! Μου έφυγε ένα βάρος τώρα, μήπως και νόμιζες ότι απαξίωνα να σου απαντήσω και στεναχωρηθείς κι άλλο. Θα σου μιλώ για πάντα, μη φοβάσαι. Η ξαδελφούλα σου η Ρέμεντυ μας επιτρέπει να σου μιλάμε. Στον άλλον, τον οξαποδώ (φτου φτου) δεν μας επιτρέπει.
Για την ευρυθμία ρε γαμώτο.

----------


## Θεοφανία

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRxW6FDVrRc&amp;feature=related

----------


## Θεοφανία

συγνωμη λάθος.............αυτο είναι ακόμη καλύτερο........!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLXJz6Vwul4&amp;feature=related

----------


## nature

Αυτό μετράει σαν διπλή απάντηση!! Δεν σου έφτανε μία, καημένη? 
Τουλάχιστον για τα προσχήματα.
αχαχαχαχααα

----------


## giwta2

Και τους δικούς μου χαιρετισμούς να δώσεις στην σύντροφο.Την λαμαρινιάση την γνωρίζει;

----------


## Θεοφανία

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNUlajW8QUk

----------


## Winston_man

Θεοφανια θα σε παρακαλουσα να σταματησεις να προκαλεις γενικως. Ισως λαθεμενα νομιζεις οτι εχεις το πανω χερι και μπορεις να κανεις οτι θες αλλα guess what: Κανεις μεγαλο λάθος. Σταματα να προκαλεις αλλιως θα με αναγκασεις να λάβω μέτρα εναντιον σου που δεν θα σου αρεσουν καθολου. Φιλικα Γουινστον.

----------


## elpi68

Θα συμφωνουσα....τοχεις παρατραβηξει κοπελια

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Winston_man_
> Θεοφανια θα σε παρακαλουσα να σταματησεις να προκαλεις γενικως. Ισως λαθεμενα νομιζεις οτι εχεις το πανω χερι και μπορεις να κανεις οτι θες αλλα guess what: Κανεις μεγαλο λάθος. Σταματα να προκαλεις αλλιως θα με αναγκασεις να λάβω μέτρα εναντιον σου που δεν θα σου αρεσουν καθολου. Φιλικα Γουινστον.


Αντε παλι. Που σε προκάλεσα γουίνστον? Μήπως εχεις την καλοσύνη να μου πεις σε παρακαλώ? Εκτος και αν νομίζεις πως οποιο ποστ γραφεται εδω μεσα ειναι για σενα.
Για να το ξεκαθαρισουμε. 
Το τραγουδι \"αγαμια\" ΔΕΝ ειναι αφιερωμενο σε σενα.
Και όσο για τις απειλες, στις επιστρεφω.
Φιλικα Θεοφανια.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by elpi68_
> Θα συμφωνουσα....τοχεις παρατραβηξει κοπελια


Μπα? Και ποια εισαι εσύ κοπελια? Σόρι δηλαδή αλλα δεν σε έχω ξαναδει στα μέρη μας.

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by elpi68_
> Θα συμφωνουσα....τοχεις παρατραβηξει κοπελια
> 
> 
> Μπα? Και ποια εισαι εσύ κοπελια? Σόρι δηλαδή αλλα δεν σε έχω ξαναδει στα μέρη μας.


Μήπως πρέπει να σου πληρώσει και διόδια???
Για σύνελθε.

----------


## giwta2

είμαστε μια ωραία παρέα δεν συμφωνείτε;

----------


## Winston_man

Θεοφανια ειμαι καλοπροαιρετος ανθρωπος και θα σε πιστεψω οτι δεν απευθυνεται σε μενα. Αλλα απευθυνεται σε μια φιλη μου την οποια προσβαλλεις βαναυσα. Μια φιλη που με στηριξε στα δυσκολα. Μια φιλη που δεν την εχω γνωρισει ποτε προσωπικα και ισως δεν τη γνωρισω και στο μελλον αλλα παρολα αυτα την αισθανομαι φιλη μου. Και οι φιλοι στα δυσκολα φαινονται. Σταματα λοιπόν τις ειρωνιες και τους λεκτικους προπυλακισμους πριν να ειναι πολυ αργα για ολους...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Winston_man_
> Θεοφανια ειμαι καλοπροαιρετος ανθρωπος και θα σε πιστεψω οτι δεν απευθυνεται σε μενα. Αλλα απευθυνεται σε μια φιλη μου την οποια προσβαλλεις βαναυσα. Μια φιλη που με στηριξε στα δυσκολα. Μια φιλη που δεν την εχω γνωρισει ποτε προσωπικα και ισως δεν τη γνωρισω και στο μελλον αλλα παρολα αυτα την αισθανομαι φιλη μου. Και οι φιλοι στα δυσκολα φαινονται. Σταματα λοιπόν τις ειρωνιες και τους λεκτικους προπυλακισμους πριν να ειναι πολυ αργα για ολους...



γουινστον...χαιρομαι από τη μια που έχεις τόσο αγνα συναισθηματα, λυπαμαι απ την άλλη γιατί δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω.
Η \"φιλη¨σου σε έβαλε να με κανεις ντα?
Κρίμα. Ηταν το μονο που δεν περιμενα να διαβασω απόψε.
Όσο για τια απειλες συνεχιζω να στις επιστρέφω.
Φιλικα. Θεοφανια.

----------


## Winston_man

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> γουινστον...χαιρομαι από τη μια που έχεις τόσο αγνα συναισθηματα, λυπαμαι απ την άλλη γιατί δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω.
> Η \"φιλη¨σου σε έβαλε να με κανεις ντα?
> Κρίμα. Ηταν το μονο που δεν περιμενα να διαβασω απόψε.
> Όσο για τια απειλες συνεχιζω να στις επιστρέφω.
> Φιλικα. Θεοφανια.


Θεοφανία η νετ-φιλη μου δεν εχει καμια απολυτως σχεση με την δικη μου αυτη πρωτοβουλια. Δεν μου ειπε τιποτα δεν με προετρεψε για τιποτα ενεργω μονος μου. Γιατι? Γιατι το αισθανομαι σαν ηθικη υποχρεωση. Ισως εσενα αυτο δε σου λεει κατι αλλα λεει σε μενα. Θα σε παρακαλουσα να σταματησεις τις ειρωνιες και τις επιθεσεις στη νατουρ και να ληξει το θεμα εδω ησυχα, ωραια και χωρις παρατραγουδα. Φιλικα παντα.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Winston_man_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> γουινστον...χαιρομαι από τη μια που έχεις τόσο αγνα συναισθηματα, λυπαμαι απ την άλλη γιατί δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω.
> Η \"φιλη¨σου σε έβαλε να με κανεις ντα?
> Κρίμα. Ηταν το μονο που δεν περιμενα να διαβασω απόψε.
> ...


γουινστον....οπως συνέβη και στη δική σου την περίπτωση, έτσι και σε αυτή, δεν ειρωνεύομαι και δεν προκαλώ αν δεν το κάνει πρώτα ο άλλος.
Οπότε καλύτερα να μου το πεις αυτο όταν θα κάνω εγώ την πρώτη κίνηση.
Όσο για τα παρατράγουδα που με απειλείς πως θα αρχίσουν, στα επιστρέφω και σου λέω πως ειδικα σε αυτά έχω ντοκτορα.
Φιλικα πάντα.

----------


## Winston_man

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> γουινστον....οπως συνέβη και στη δική σου την περίπτωση, έτσι και σε αυτή, δεν ειρωνεύομαι και δεν προκαλώ αν δεν το κάνει πρώτα ο άλλος.
> Οπότε καλύτερα να μου το πεις αυτο όταν θα κάνω εγώ την πρώτη κίνηση.
> Όσο για τα παρατράγουδα που με απειλείς πως θα αρχίσουν, στα επιστρέφω και σου λέω πως ειδικα σε αυτά έχω ντοκτορα.
> Φιλικα πάντα.


Θεοφανια ας τελειωσει εδω το ολο θεμα οκ? Συμφωνεις? Τι θα λεγες να μην ξανααπευθυνεις το λογο στη νατουρ και αυτη σε σενα απο δω και στο εξης? Δικαιο δε νομίζεις?

----------


## elpi68

Ειμαι καποια που βοηθηθηκε απο το φορουμ, παρακολουθει, και εχει γνωμη αποψη και μπορει να την καταθετει κοπελια..

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Winston_man_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> γουινστον....οπως συνέβη και στη δική σου την περίπτωση, έτσι και σε αυτή, δεν ειρωνεύομαι και δεν προκαλώ αν δεν το κάνει πρώτα ο άλλος.
> Οπότε καλύτερα να μου το πεις αυτο όταν θα κάνω εγώ την πρώτη κίνηση.
> Όσο για τα παρατράγουδα που με απειλείς πως θα αρχίσουν, στα επιστρέφω και σου λέω πως ειδικα σε αυτά έχω ντοκτορα.
> ...


γουινστον...σε έχει προσλάβει κανείς για δικηγόρο ή διεκπαιρεωτη?
Φαντάζομαι πως όχι.
Αν έκανες τον κόπο να διαβάσεις απ την αρχή αυτο το θέμα δεν θα έμπαινες καν στη διαδικασία να μου ανοιξεις τετοια κουβεντα.
Απο κει και πέρα, η φίλη σου και εγω είμαστε ενηλικα ατομα, οποτε είναι λίγο άκυρο όλο αυτο.
Πααααααντα φιλικα.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by elpi68_
> Ειμαι καποια που βοηθηθηκε απο το φορουμ, παρακολουθει, και εχει γνωμη αποψη και μπορει να την καταθετει κοπελια..


Σεβαστο. Δε μου λες ποια ειναι η άποψη σου ....κοπελια?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Θεοφανια με το να λειτουργεις αυτη την στιγμη οπως η μητερα φυση ή το κουνιστο λουλουδι τι κερδιζεις; 
Εκανες λαθος με αυτο το βιντεακι και καλο θα ηταν να το σβησεις. Δεν εχει νοημα να κανεις αυτα που κατηγορεις

Υ.Γ. Βρε τις κοπελιες  :Big Grin:

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> Θεοφανια με το να λειτουργεις αυτη την στιγμη οπως η μητερα φυση ή το κουνιστο λουλουδι τι κερδιζεις; 
> Εκανες λαθος με αυτο το βιντεακι και καλο θα ηταν να το σβησεις. Δεν εχει νοημα να κανεις αυτα που κατηγορεις
> 
> Υ.Γ. Βρε τις κοπελιες


συγνωμη αγαπητε Ολα, αλλα αν παρακολουθησες απο την αρχη έβαλαν και άλλα μελη βιντεακια. Γιατι ενόχλησε το δικό μου?
Πειραζει δηλαδή που ειμαι φαν των Κις μαδιαμ?

----------


## Alobar

Μήπως υπάρχει περίπτωση να με πείσει κανείς ότι υπάρχουν δύο στρατόπεδα;... εγώ πάντως παιδιά βλέπω ένα. Τώρα δε ξέρω βέβαια ποιός θα αποκτήσει τα πολυπόθητα πρωτεία. Κατ\' τ\' άλλα, θα συνεχίσω να σχολιάζω τα γραφόμενα του οποιουδήποτε αρκεί να νιώσω ότι κάτι έχω να πω. Μου θυμίζει η φάση εκείνη την ατάκα του Νίκου Φέρμα από ελληνική ταινία... \'όταν τους βλέπω να μιλάνε (αγγλικά), απορώ πώς συνενοούνται μεταξύ τους...\'. Να ζητήσω παρακαλώ να μη σχολιαστώ μιας και δεν αλλάζει η άποψή μου κι ελπίζω να μην είναι δύσκολο... καλημέρα κιόλας...

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> ...................., δεν ειρωνεύομαι και δεν προκαλώ αν δεν το κάνει πρώτα ο άλλος.
> Οπότε καλύτερα να μου το πεις αυτο όταν θα κάνω εγώ την πρώτη κίνηση.
> .



αυτό μου ακούγεται στην καλύτερη περίπτωση σαν παρτίδα τάβλι ή στην καλύτερη περίπτωση ....σκάκι. 
Πάντως σίγουρα όχι σαν υποστήριξη όπως διατείνεσαι ότι παρέχεις και μάλιστα ...εύρυθμη.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Ειναι φανερο τι μηνυμα ηθελες να στειλεις.
Αν ειναι να κρυβομαστε πισω απο το δαχτυλο μας δεν γινομαστε καλυτεροι απο αυτους τους δυο. Δεν θα επιμεινω αλλο αλλα για μενα ειναι λαθος να πεφτεις στο επιπεδο τους

----------


## Winston_man

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> γουινστον...σε έχει προσλάβει κανείς για δικηγόρο ή διεκπαιρεωτη?
> Φαντάζομαι πως όχι.
> Αν έκανες τον κόπο να διαβάσεις απ την αρχή αυτο το θέμα δεν θα έμπαινες καν στη διαδικασία να μου ανοιξεις τετοια κουβεντα.
> Απο κει και πέρα, η φίλη σου και εγω είμαστε ενηλικα ατομα, οποτε είναι λίγο άκυρο όλο αυτο.
> Πααααααντα φιλικα.


Εχεις απολυτο δικιο κανεις δεν με εχει προσλαβει για δικηγορο ή διεκαιρεωτή... Όπως σου εξήγησα και πιο πανω νιωθω την ηθικη υποχρεωση να υπερασπιστω τη φιλη μου οπως εκανε και για μενα αυτη στα δυσκολα. Παρακολουθω το συγκεκριμενο θεμα απο την αρχη και αυτος ακριβως ειναι ο λογος που σου ανοιγω τη κουβεντα αυτη.

Οσο για αυτο το τελευταιο περι \"ενηλίκων\"... Ναι ειστε ενηλικα ατομα δεν αντιλέγω. Αλλα εσυ αν ενας φιλος σου δεχοταν επιθεση θα αδιαφορουσες για αυτον? Ειλικρινα δεν ξερω πως εσυ οριζεις τη φιλια αλλα για μενα λεξεις οπως ηθικη-κωδικας τιμης-αλληλοβοηθεια κτλ εχουν αξια μεσα μου. Ετσι μεγαλωσα αυτα διδαχτηκα. Ισως ειμαστε απο αλλους κοσμους δεν ξερω αλλα αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι θα αλλαξω τα πιστευω μου για τον οποιονδηποτε. Φιλικα Γουινστον.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> παρακαλώ να μη σχολιαστώ μιας και δεν αλλάζει η άποψή μου κι ελπίζω να μην είναι δύσκολο... καλημέρα κιόλας...


Θα σχολιασω πως ειναι λαθος να μην θες να σε σχολιαζουν  :Big Grin: .
Καλημερα

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Winston_man_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> γουινστον...σε έχει προσλάβει κανείς για δικηγόρο ή διεκπαιρεωτη?
> Φαντάζομαι πως όχι.
> Αν έκανες τον κόπο να διαβάσεις απ την αρχή αυτο το θέμα δεν θα έμπαινες καν στη διαδικασία να μου ανοιξεις τετοια κουβεντα.
> ...



Οκ γουινστον. Επειδη σεβομαι τα συναισθηματα σου, σου υπόσχομαι πως δεν θα ξανα-ειρωνευτω η φιλη σου ΑΝ ΔΕΝ με προκαλεσει.

----------


## Alobar

Βλέπεις κάτι να θέτω για συζήτηση; Προσωπικά δε μ\' αρέσει να με κοροιδεύουν. Ούτε και σένα φαντάζομαι. Βλέπω τα ίδια μέλη να στήνουν ξόβεργες το ένα στο άλλο. Αν είναι εδώ γι\' αυτό, τότε καλά κάνουν. Δε θα πάψω να το βλέπω πάντως. Νά \'σαι καλά.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Πλακιτσα εκανα. Δεν σε κοροιδεψα και ουτε σε ξερω. Χαλαρωσε  :Smile:

----------


## vince

Θέμα: πρόταση για την εύρυθμη λειτουργία του φορουμ.

Σελίδα 1-5: καυγάς
Σελίδα 6: ...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

εγω παντως εχω αλλη αριθμηση στις σελιδες και εχω μονο 4. Οποτε σε ολες υπαρχει καυγας  :Frown:

----------


## nature

Winston, 
μου αρέσει που έχεις την συγκεκριμένη ηθική -κώδικα τιμής, που ανέφερες προηγουμένως για τους φίλους και την έννοια της φιλίας. Σε τιμάει. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ κιόλας για την υποστήριξή σου. Αλήθεια με συγκίνησες. Η πράξη σου δείχνει πολλά. Εννοώ έχει προεκτάσεις σχετικά με το φόρουμ. Αλλά είναι σοβαρή κουβέντα και μεγάλη και δεν μπορώ να την αναπτύξω τώρα γιατί θέλω να κοιμηθώ. 

Πάντως πρέπει να σου πω:
1. Μην ανησυχείς για μένα. Δεν στεναχωρήθηκα με κάτι, μάλλον γιατί δεν είδα ούτε έχω σκοπό να δώ τα βιντεάκια. Δεν το συνηθίζω. Διαβάζω ό, τι γράφεται μόνον. Δεν βλέπω βιντεάκια. Από τα συμφραζόμενα που γράψατε μερικοί φαντάζομαι ότι ίσως αναφέρονται στο προσφιλές της θέμα, το σεξουαλικό. Πρέπει να είναι και πολύ προκλητικά, αν κρίνω από τις αντιδράσεις σας. 

Δεν ιδρώνει όμως το αφτί μου, γιατί είμαι όχι μία, αλλά δύο φορές παντρεμένη και έχω 4 παιδιά (από τους 2 γάμους μου). Επί πλέον ανήκω στη σπάνια περίπτωση για την Ελλάδα που έχουμε εξαιρετικές σχέσεις με τον πρώην σύζυγο και επειδή ο νυν είναι σπουδαίος άνθρωπος, και δεν είναι μικρόψυχος και ζηλιάρης, είμαστε μια μεγάλη ευτυχισμένη οικογένεια και περνάμε τις σημαντικές στιγμές της ζωής μας όλοι μαζί. Χριστούγεννα, πάσχα, καλοκαίρια, γιορτές, γενέθλια, ακόμα και σαββατοκύριακα.

Τα παιδιά του (ο πρώην ξαναπαντρεύτηκε και αυτός), τα παιδιά μου, τα παιδιά μας. Και τα παιδιά του με τα παιδιά μου είναι φιλαράκια. Επίσης τα παιδιά μου και τα παιδιά του πρώην πάνε στο ίδιο σχολείο και οι δασκάλες τρίβουν τα μάτια τους από το όλο σχήμα. Γιατί τα παιδιά μου αναφέρουν για κάποια αδέλφια τους, που είναι ...τα ίδια με αυτά που αναφέρουν τα παιδιά του πρώην άντρα μου. Περνάει πολύς καιρός για να καταλάβουν τι εννοούν όλα τα παιδιά. Φαντάζομαι και εσύ θα μπερδεύτηκες.......

Νομίζω ότι και μόνο αυτή η ιστορία θα ενδιέφερε πολλά μέλη του φόρουμ, να διηγηθώ κάποτε, και όχι να προσπαθώ να αποδείξω στις προκλήσεις της Θεοφανίας αν έχω σεξ ή δεν έχω όπως φαντάζεται και ειρωνεύεται. Έπεσε βλέπεις στην περίπτωση. Η ιστορία μου, θα βοηθούσε πολύ κόσμο.




2. ΄Θα ήθελα να με υποστηρίζεις αν νομίζεις ότι έχω δίκιο ή αν νομίζεις ότι παραβιάζονται τα δικαιώματά μου, σαν άνθρωπος και σαν μέλος του φόρουμ αυτού, και όχι μόνο από το αίσθημα ευγνωμοσύνης που έχεις για μένα. Εννοώ πως αν είμαι λάθος κάπου, δεν θα ήθελα να διστάσεις να μου το πεις δημόσια μάλιστα, και να μην σε σταματήσει η νετ- φιλία. Τόσο εσύ γουίνστον, όπως και όλοι. Αρκεί να το κάνουν με σεβασμό. 

Καληνύχτα και πάλι ευχαριστώ.

----------


## lola

γιουριααααααα να παρουμε την πολη ορε..................

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> Η βλακεία είναι πιο ισχυρή από την σκέψη.
> Έρχεται πρώτη στο μυαλό και ανατρέπει τα δεδομένα.
> Ο μόνος τρόπος για να την αντιμετωπίσεις είναι να την αποφεύγεις συστηματικά.
> ...





Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω και ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να αντεπεξέλθω στις παρούσες συνθήκες.
Μου είναι πολύ δύσκολο να δεχθώ ότι σε έναν χώρο όπως αυτός εδώ που υποτίθεται ότι λειτουργεί για να υποστηρίξει τους πάσχοντες και τους αναξιοπαθούντες, υπάρχουν μέλη που προτάσσουν τον εγωισμό τους και έχουνε σαν απώτερο σκοπό να πούνε την τελευταία κουβέντα.
Ακόμη περισσότερο λυπάμαι που βλέπω μέλη επικινδύνως να διαχειρίζονται άτομα και καταστάσεις, τα οποία βρίσκονται σε πολύ η απλά δύσκολη ψυχολογική κατάσταση.
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ειλικρινά που μπορεί να οδηγήσει όλη αυτή η μεγαλομανία και η έλλειψη ηθικής απέναντι στον συνάνθρωπό μας.
Όμως όπως είπα είναι ένας ανοιχτός χώρος εδώ μέσα και πρέπει να ανεχτούμε πολλές καταστάσεις.
Ο μόνος τρόπος για να ξεπεράσει κανείς αυτού του είδους τα προβλήματα είναι απλά να τους γυρίσει την πλάτη. Όταν δεν θα έχουν που να απευθυνθούν θα σιωπήσουν από μόνοι τους.
Το άσχημο είναι ότι απευθύνονται στα ταπεινότερα των συναισθημάτων μας και δυστυχώς είναι ανθρωπίνως εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να τους αποφύγεις.

Υ.γ.

Σε ευχαριστώ για τις καλές σου κουβέντες.

----------


## RainAndWind

Οι διενέξεις μπορούν να με βοηθήσουν,όταν αποκτώ τη δυνατότητα να δω τα κίνητρα των πλευρών.

Όταν εγώ νιώθω καλά μέσα στο πετσί μου,τόσο λιγότερη ανάγκη έχω να το αποδείξω στον καθένα γύρω μου.Όσο λιγότερο καλά νιώθω μέσα στο πετσί μου,τόσο μεγαλύτερη ανάγκη επιβεβαίωσης έχω από τους άλλους γύρω μου.
Η ανάγκη ταύτισης όταν μεταφράζεται σε συμμαχίες,δε δείχνει παρά την μεγάλη ανάγκη μου να αντλήσω μέσω αυτών τη δύναμη που δε νιώθω πως κατέχω.

Όταν εγώ είμαι ψηλός,τότε γιατί να με πειράζει(θυμώνει)το ότι κάποιος με θεωρεί κοντό;

Όταν διαρκώς παλεύω να επιβάλλω,παρέμβω,αλλάξω,με αστρέψω συμπεριφορές αλλότριες,τότε αυτό που επίμονα προσπαθώ να αλλάξω,πατάει πάνω σε ανάγκες,ενοχές ή ανασφάλειές μου.

Η πίεση δημιουργεί αντίσταση και η επιβολή άρνηση.

Όταν επιθυμώ να αλλάξω τον κόσμο,ξεκινώ από τον εαυτό μου.

Η μεγάλη ανάγκη δημιουργεί μεγάλα κυνήγια της.

Εάν κάποιος εισπράττει στην καθημερινότητά του αποδοχή,τότε δεν έχει την ανάγκη κυνηγιών αποδοχής με χρήση υποκατάστατων.

Οι συμπεριφορές που εισπράττουμε είναι καθρέφτης των δικών μας συμπεριφορών.

Αυτό που με θυμώνει είναι αυτό που με πονά.
Αυτό που με πονά είναι αυτό που έχω ανάγκη.
Αυτό που έχω ανάγκη είναι αυτό που κυνηγώ.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Οι διενέξεις μπορούν να με βοηθήσουν,όταν αποκτώ τη δυνατότητα να δω τα κίνητρα των πλευρών.
> 
> Όταν εγώ νιώθω καλά μέσα στο πετσί μου,τόσο λιγότερη ανάγκη έχω να το αποδείξω στον καθένα γύρω μου.Όσο λιγότερο καλά νιώθω μέσα στο πετσί μου,τόσο μεγαλύτερη ανάγκη επιβεβαίωσης έχω από τους άλλους γύρω μου.
> Η ανάγκη ταύτισης όταν μεταφράζεται σε συμμαχίες,δε δείχνει παρά την μεγάλη ανάγκη μου να αντλήσω μέσω αυτών τη δύναμη που δε νιώθω πως κατέχω.
> 
> Όταν εγώ είμαι ψηλός,τότε γιατί να με πειράζει(θυμώνει)το ότι κάποιος με θεωρεί κοντό;
> 
> Όταν διαρκώς παλεύω να επιβάλλω,παρέμβω,αλλάξω,με αστρέψω συμπεριφορές αλλότριες,τότε αυτό που επίμονα προσπαθώ να αλλάξω,πατάει πάνω σε ανάγκες,ενοχές ή ανασφάλειές μου.
> ...




πολύ σωστά αυτά που γράφεις ρειν...συμφωνώ...

----------


## RainAndWind

Pe-trance,πάντα υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να μάθουμε κάτι και μέσα από δυσάρεστα.Διάολε,όλα τα σκατά στη ζωή μου αυτό έκαναν,λολ.:P

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> 
> 
> Όταν εγώ νιώθω καλά μέσα στο πετσί μου,τόσο λιγότερη ανάγκη έχω να το αποδείξω στον καθένα γύρω μου.Όσο λιγότερο καλά νιώθω μέσα στο πετσί μου,τόσο μεγαλύτερη ανάγκη επιβεβαίωσης έχω από τους άλλους γύρω μου.
> Η ανάγκη ταύτισης όταν μεταφράζεται σε συμμαχίες,δε δείχνει παρά την μεγάλη ανάγκη μου να αντλήσω μέσω αυτών τη δύναμη που δε νιώθω πως κατέχω.
> 
> Όταν εγώ είμαι ψηλός,τότε γιατί να με πειράζει(θυμώνει)το ότι κάποιος με θεωρεί κοντό;
> 
> Εάν κάποιος εισπράττει στην καθημερινότητά του αποδοχή,τότε δεν έχει την ανάγκη κυνηγιών αποδοχής με χρήση υποκατάστατων.
> ...


Απλές, αλλα πολύ μεγάλες αλήθειες.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> Ακόμη περισσότερο λυπάμαι που βλέπω μέλη επικινδύνως να διαχειρίζονται άτομα και καταστάσεις, τα οποία βρίσκονται σε πολύ η απλά δύσκολη ψυχολογική κατάσταση.
> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ειλικρινά που μπορεί να οδηγήσει όλη αυτή η μεγαλομανία και η έλλειψη ηθικής απέναντι στον συνάνθρωπό μας.


Θα συμφωνήσω και με αυτό το κομμάτι αλλα δεν θέλω να το σχολιάσω.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Pe-trance,πάντα υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να μάθουμε κάτι και μέσα από δυσάρεστα.Διάολε,όλα τα σκατά στη ζωή μου αυτό έκαναν,λολ.:P



Φυσικά, μα γι\'αυτό τον λόγο εξελίχθηκαν τα αρνητικά συναισθήματα in the first place, είναι ένας γρήγορος τρόπος να ενημερώνεσαι ότι \"κοίτα, αυτό που έκανες η έγινε είναι-τώρα η εν δυνάμη-κακό για σένα. Κάνε κάτι για να φύγεις από αυτό ηνα το διορθώσεις\". Τα αρνητικά συναισθήματα είναι διαταραχές της \"ψυχολογικής ομοιόστασης\" του οργανισμού και υπάρχουν ώστε ο οργανισμός να επανέλθει με τα κίνητρα του και την συμπεριφορά στις \"resting\" τιμές της ομοιόστασης (κάτι που μπορεί να γίνει με λάθος τρόπο και αντί να επανέλθει να ξεφύγει ακόμα περισσότερο). Αν εξυπηρετούν κάτι τα βασικά συναισθήματα της λύπης και της οργής είναι να κάνουν το άτομο να μάθει από τα λάθη του και τις περιστάσεις. Κάτι βέβαια που για πολούς λόγους δεν πετυχαίνει πάντα η/και έχει αντίθετα αποτελέσματα. Είναι μόνο θετικό που εσύ \"έμαθες\" αλλά δεν \"έπεσες\" (μαθαίνοντας) χε.

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Οι διενέξεις μπορούν να με βοηθήσουν,όταν αποκτώ τη δυνατότητα να δω τα κίνητρα των πλευρών.
> 
> Όταν εγώ νιώθω καλά μέσα στο πετσί μου,τόσο λιγότερη ανάγκη έχω να το αποδείξω στον καθένα γύρω μου.Όσο λιγότερο καλά νιώθω μέσα στο πετσί μου,τόσο μεγαλύτερη ανάγκη επιβεβαίωσης έχω από τους άλλους γύρω μου.
> Η ανάγκη ταύτισης όταν μεταφράζεται σε συμμαχίες,δε δείχνει παρά την μεγάλη ανάγκη μου να αντλήσω μέσω αυτών τη δύναμη που δε νιώθω πως κατέχω.
> 
> Όταν εγώ είμαι ψηλός,τότε γιατί να με πειράζει(θυμώνει)το ότι κάποιος με θεωρεί κοντό;
> 
> Όταν διαρκώς παλεύω να επιβάλλω,παρέμβω,αλλάξω,με αστρέψω συμπεριφορές αλλότριες,τότε αυτό που επίμονα προσπαθώ να αλλάξω,πατάει πάνω σε ανάγκες,ενοχές ή ανασφάλειές μου.
> ...


Θα συμφωνήσω μόνο με τις εξής προϋποθέσεις.
Να υπάρχουν διενέξεις οι οποίες να στηρίζονται σε δεδομένα και να προάγουν την συζήτηση. Αφορισμοί και εξυπνακισμοί απορρίπτονται ως εξ ορισμού.
Επίσης θα πρέπει να λάβει κανείς πολύ σοβαρά υπόψη του τον χώρο μέσα στον οποίο βρισκόμαστε. Τα περισσότερα από τα άτομα που βρίσκονται εδώ μέσα είναι ιδιαίτερα επιρρεπή στα λάθη και έχουν αρκούντως ευαίσθητη και ασταθή ψυχολογία.
Το να συζητήσω για ένα θέμα και να πω την άποψή μου όποια και εάν είναι αυτή, είναι θεμιτό, από την στιγμή που δέχομαι πως μπορεί και να είναι λάθος και πως μπορεί να υπάρχουν και διαφορετικές απόψεις σε ένα θέμα που δεν γνωρίζω.

Εδώ μέσα λοιπόν είναι ένας χώρος στον οποίο βρίσκονται άνθρωποι που έχουν κάποιο είδος ψυχολογικής πάθησης και έχουν την ανάγκη από βοήθεια και υποστήριξη.
Όταν κάποιος αγνοεί με τον έναν ή με τον άλλο τρόπο τι θα πει ψυχική πάθηση δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι μπορεί να είναι αυτό που μπορεί να προσφέρει εδώ μέσα πλην ενός καλού λόγου στον συνάνθρωπό του.

Δεν έχω καμία μορφή καρκίνου. Εάν λοιπόν έμπαινα σε ένα site υποστήριξης καρκινοπαθών, το μόνο που θα μπορούσα να πω σε αυτούς τους ανθρώπους είναι ότι είμαι απλά εκεί για να τους βοηθήσω και να τους πω έναν καλό λόγο.
Αυτό και μόνο αυτό.
Εάν κάποιος εκφράσει απορίες ως προς την πάθησή του δεν νομίζω ότι εγώ θα μπορώ να του απαντήσω ως προς το συγκεκριμένο θέμα.

Κλείνοντας να πω πως η ηθική πλευρά του θέματος αναφορικά με την υποστήριξη είναι πολύ σημαντικός παράγοντας για την ύπαρξη οποιασδήποτε δημιουργικής συζήτησης. 
Άλλως καταλήγουμε στο σημείο να ακουμπάμε μια πολύ ευαίσθητη πληγή με την πιθανότητα να την κάνουμε χειρότερη.

Να σου θυμίσω το γεγονός ότι με παρότρυνες να κάνω κάποια πράγματα για την δική μου περίπτωση.
Μία προτροπή που έρχεται από έναν άνθρωπο που συμπονάει και έχει ζήσει αντίστοιχες στιγμές στο άμεσο οικογενειακό του περιβάλλον. Δεν με πίεσες ούτε και ευαγγελίζεσαι πως αυτός είναι ο μοναδικός τρόπος για να μπορέσω να κάνω κάτι με την ζωή μου.

----------


## Alobar

\'... Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω και ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να αντεπεξέλθω στις παρούσες συνθήκες.
Μου είναι πολύ δύσκολο να δεχθώ ότι σε έναν χώρο όπως αυτός εδώ που υποτίθεται ότι λειτουργεί για να υποστηρίξει τους πάσχοντες και τους αναξιοπαθούντες, υπάρχουν μέλη που προτάσσουν τον εγωισμό τους και έχουνε σαν απώτερο σκοπό να πούνε την τελευταία κουβέντα.
Ακόμη περισσότερο λυπάμαι που βλέπω μέλη επικινδύνως να διαχειρίζονται άτομα και καταστάσεις, τα οποία βρίσκονται σε πολύ η απλά δύσκολη ψυχολογική κατάσταση.
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ειλικρινά που μπορεί να οδηγήσει όλη αυτή η μεγαλομανία και η έλλειψη ηθικής απέναντι στον συνάνθρωπό μας.
Όμως όπως είπα είναι ένας ανοιχτός χώρος εδώ μέσα και πρέπει να ανεχτούμε πολλές καταστάσεις.
Ο μόνος τρόπος για να ξεπεράσει κανείς αυτού του είδους τα προβλήματα είναι απλά να τους γυρίσει την πλάτη. Όταν δεν θα έχουν που να απευθυνθούν θα σιωπήσουν από μόνοι τους.
Το άσχημο είναι ότι απευθύνονται στα ταπεινότερα των συναισθημάτων μας και δυστυχώς είναι ανθρωπίνως εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να τους αποφύγεις.

Υ.γ.

Σε ευχαριστώ για τις καλές σου κουβέντες...\'

... σε μένα Κνουλπ, δε τίθεται θέμα του κατά πόσο μου είναι δύσκολο να το δεχτώ, όσο το ότι μου είναι στενάχωρο. Συμβαίνει έξω, συμβαίνει πάντα και σχεδόν παντού. Πόσο μάλλον εδώ που όπως λες κι εσύ υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που χρειάζονται υποστήριξη. Κι αναλόγως της αδυναμίας τους, αφήνονται ή όχι έρμαια στις διαθέσεις κάποιων που δεν έιναι και οι καλύτερες πάντα. Όσο πιο αδύναμος δηλώνεις, τόσο περισσότερο τηρείς τις προϋποθέσεις για να γίνεις υποχείριο του οποιουδήποτε. Λες ότι δε ξέρεις πού μπορεί να οδηγήσει όλο αυτό. Μα δεν οδηγεί πουθενά, απλά για μένα είναι ο ανώδυνος και εσφαλμένος τρόπος για να κουκουλώνονται οι αδυναμίες όσων το κάνουν. Όταν όμως ο δικός μας ανώδυνος τρόπος γεννιέται απ\' την οδύνη του άλλου, ναι γίνεται επικίνδυνο. Μου είναι προφανές πως τελικά μάλλον δε πάει και πολύ καλά η \'έξω\' ζωή όταν εδώ ή σε ανάλογους χώρους, γίνεται κάποιος οπαδός τέτοιων συμπεριφορών. Όταν ήμουν άρρωστη Κνουλπ, είχα γύρω μου 10 άτομα. Οι 8 πήραν τον πούλο γιατί υπέθεσαν ότι \'ανήμπορος ή αδύναμος\' συνοδεύεται πάντα κι απ\' το \'ηλίθιος\'. Εν ολίγοις, δε τους έδωσα την \'χαρά\' να ταΐσουν τη δική τους ανεπάρκεια. Οι 2 που έμειναν, άφησα να με χειριστούν για δικό μου όφελος. Την ευχαρίστηση και την ικανοποίηση στη ζωή τους, την έπαιρναν με το σπαθί τους και δε περίμεναν να τη νιώσουν μέσω εμού. Κι όταν ήμουν αλκοολική, πάλι έδωσα τον πούλο σε κάποιους που επιχείρησαν το ίδιο. Μακάρι όλοι μας να είμαστε σε θέση να το αντιλαμβανόμαστε όποτε πάει να συμβεί, αλλά δυστυχώς δε γίνεται πάντα αυτό. Όπως είπε και η Ρέίν, ό,τι έχουμε να αποδείξουμε, στο τομάρι μας το αποδεικνύουμε. Οι άλλοι θα συνεχίσουν να είναι όπως είναι και ο άνθρωπος δε πάει μπρος με την επιβεβαίωση των άλλων αλλά με το τί κάνει για τον εαυτό του. Είτε με αποδεχτούν οι άλλοι, είτε όχι, στο φεγγάρι δε θα φτάσω αν δε κουνήσω τα πόδια μου. Αλλά για να τα κουνήσω, οφείλω να με προστατεύω ταυτόχρονα από καλοθελητές.

Κατ\' τ\' άλλα, μη με ευχαριστείς για τις καλές κουβέντες μου. Δε νιώθω ότι προσφέρω κάτι με το να γράφω εδώ. Νιώθω όμως ότι βοηθιέμαι όταν βλέπω σκέψεις που ανταποκρίνονται στο δικό μου μήκος κύματος κι αυτό μου φτάνει.

 :Smile:

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> \'... Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω και ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να αντεπεξέλθω στις παρούσες συνθήκες.
> Μου είναι πολύ δύσκολο να δεχθώ ότι σε έναν χώρο όπως αυτός εδώ που υποτίθεται ότι λειτουργεί για να υποστηρίξει τους πάσχοντες και τους αναξιοπαθούντες, υπάρχουν μέλη που προτάσσουν τον εγωισμό τους και έχουνε σαν απώτερο σκοπό να πούνε την τελευταία κουβέντα.
> Ακόμη περισσότερο λυπάμαι που βλέπω μέλη επικινδύνως να διαχειρίζονται άτομα και καταστάσεις, τα οποία βρίσκονται σε πολύ η απλά δύσκολη ψυχολογική κατάσταση.
> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ειλικρινά που μπορεί να οδηγήσει όλη αυτή η μεγαλομανία και η έλλειψη ηθικής απέναντι στον συνάνθρωπό μας.
> Όμως όπως είπα είναι ένας ανοιχτός χώρος εδώ μέσα και πρέπει να ανεχτούμε πολλές καταστάσεις.
> Ο μόνος τρόπος για να ξεπεράσει κανείς αυτού του είδους τα προβλήματα είναι απλά να τους γυρίσει την πλάτη. Όταν δεν θα έχουν που να απευθυνθούν θα σιωπήσουν από μόνοι τους.
> Το άσχημο είναι ότι απευθύνονται στα ταπεινότερα των συναισθημάτων μας και δυστυχώς είναι ανθρωπίνως εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να τους αποφύγεις.
> 
> ...



Έχω ασχοληθεί πολύ με τις ψυχικές παθήσεις.
Το μόνο που μπορώ να σου πω στατιστικά είναι ότι το 90 % των συντρόφων αποχωρούν από την σχέση όταν το άλλο μέλος δείξει τα πρώτα σημάδια ψυχικής πάθησης. Είναι διεθνή στατιστικά και αναφέρονται τόσο στις ψυχικές όσο και στις οργανικές – βιολογικές παθήσεις.
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι εάν δεν περάσεις με κάποιον τρόπο από αυτό το μονοπάτι είναι δύσκολο να καταλάβεις τι θα πει εξάρτηση.
Είναι πολύ δύσκολο ο άλλος να σου μιλάει για τις φωνές που τον καλούν να αυτοκτονήσει και εσύ να μπορέσεις να μπεις μέσα του και να καταλάβεις τι νιώθει.
Είναι πολύ δύσκολο να σου πει κάποιος ότι έχει να βγει από το σπίτι του δυο και τρεις μήνες και να μπορέσεις να καταλάβεις τον ελάχιστο λόγο που τον ωθεί σε αυτήν την συμπεριφορά.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> βλεπω οτι οπως ηταν αναμενομενο απο τις δηλωσεις και τις παρεμβασεις του μελους κρινο,
> το μονο ενδιαφερον του πια (η και ανεκαθεν) για το φορουμ, ειναι να προκαλει η να εμπλεκεται σε καυγαδες, να προκαλει αναταραχη, να αποκαταστησει στο μυαλο του η και καποιων φανταστικων αλλων μελων αυτο που αρεσκεται να παρουσιαζει ως δικιο του, λεγοντας ανακριβειες, συκοφαντωντας, προσβαλωντας, μονιμως παραχαρασσοντας την αληθεια, προκαλωντας σε καθε ειδους συνεχεις αγονες αντιπαραθεσεις.
> 
> αντιλαμβανομαι οτι ειναι κατι εκνευριστικο για τον καθενα που θιγει καθε φορα, και πολλοι συχνα μπαινουν στην διαδικασια να απαντησουν για να αποδειξουν οτι δεν ειναι ελεφαντες αλλα κατι συμβαινει με τον κρινο...
> 
> επειδη δεν μας εμπιστευεται το τι του συμβαινει κι εχει καθε δικαιωμα γι αυτο, αλλα εχει επιλεξει να μας λουζει με τα συμπτωματα του προβληματος του,
> επειδη αυτη η δρομολογημενη πλεον (μετα απο δηλωσεις του) δραση του εδω μεσα μονο προβληματα και συγχισεις θα προκαλεσει,
> 
> ...



αχχχχχχχχ βρε ρεμεντυ,
μπουρδελο στο κανανε το θρεντ.....
εκει που ηταν να κανεις μια σοβαρη δουλεια,
το αρχισανε στην αμπελοφιλοσοφια....


Αυτη η επικοινωνια, σημερα πια ειναι ενα δραμα.
 :Wink:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> Kαι μετα με τι θα ασχολειται το \'\'κουνιστο λουλουδι\'\'; 
> Θα αναγκαστει να αποχωρησει ξανα. Οχι για εκεινο αλλα για την φουκαριαρα την φιλη του που θα πρεπει να τον ανεχεται

----------


## Alobar

\'... Αυτός που ζει από τη μάχη με έναν εχθρό, έχει προσωπικό ενδιαφέρον να διατηρήσει τον εχθρό του ζωντανό...\'
Φρήντριχ Νίτσε,1844-1900, Γερμανός φιλόσοφος

\'... Καλοί τρόποι είναι η συμφιλίωση της μεγάλης ιδέας που έχουμε για τον εαυτό μας με τη μικρή ιδέα που έχουμε για τους άλλους...\'
Mark Twain,1835-1910,Αμερικανός συγγραφέας

\'... Ο καθένας έχει το δικαίωμα να έχει τη δική του άποψη, αρκεί να συμφωνεί με τη δική μου...\'
Franz Kafka,1883-1924,Τσέχος συγγραφέας 

\'...Μπορείς να τους ξεγελάς όλους για λίγο καιρό, λίγους όλο τον καιρό, αλλά όχι όλους όλο τον καιρό...\'
Αβραάμ Λίνκολν,1809-1865, Αμερικανός Πρόεδρος 

\'... Ποτέ μην αγγίζεις σκατά, ούτε με γάντι. Το γάντι γίνεται πιο σκατένιο, το σκατό δεν γίνεται πιο γαντένιο...\'
Orson Welles

----------


## giwta2

Παιδιά ας σταματήσει εως εδώ.Ο μίστερ φαίνεται δεν εχει άλλη δουλειά να κάνει.Τον Πάνο τον ξεπέρασε εκείνος μιλούσε(ασχετα τι ελεγε)και για άλλα θέματα.εδώ υπάρχει ένα άτομο που μόλις μοιριστεί αιμα ορμάει.Να προσέχεις την σύντροφο γιατί το τραγούδι του καζαντζίδη λίαν συντόμως θα το ακούς εσύ.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by giwta2_
> 
> 
> Να προσέχεις την σύντροφο γιατί το τραγούδι του καζαντζίδη λίαν συντόμως θα το ακούς εσύ.



εσυ λες να προσεχω οτιδηποτε αλλο,
και οχι την συντροφο μου?
Θα ηταν σαν να μου ελεγες να προσεχω την ζωη μου....

Οποιος αγαπαει και προσεχει τον εαυτο του αγαπητη μου,
τοτε ΜΠΟΡΕΙ και να προσεχει (η και να αγαπαει) την (η τον) συντροφο του.
Χωρις ομως αυτο, κατι τετοιο ειναι αδυνατο....


Εχω προσεξει πολλες περιπτωσεις ανθρωπων,
που αναρωτιουνται γιατι οι συντροφοι τους, δεν τους αγαπουν η δεν τους προσεχουν.
Ποτε δεν τους περασε απο το μυαλο, αν προσεχαν και αγαπουσαν πρωτα τον εαυτο τους.
Ειναι φανερο οτι η ανθρωπινη αυτογνωσια περνα απο πολλα κύματα, αρκει να μην βρεχει εμας τους ιδιους.



Σαλουτ!
 :Wink:

----------


## nature

Στο θρεντ αυτό, αν και δεν ήμουν ο κύριος στόχος, δέχτηκα αρκετές προκλήσεις. Αποφάσισα να απαντήσω παρόλο που δεν το συνηθίζω. Αναρωτιέμαι επίσης πόσο βοηθάτε εσείς που προκαλείτε στην εύρυθμη λειτουργία....
Πάμε λοιπόν:





> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> Mιλας εσυ που ειχες ανοιξει θεμα για την Θεοφανια; Εισαι η πρωτη δασκαλα αυτης της τακτικης, το ξεχασες κιολας; 
> 
> http://e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=5528#pid147524




Καλά που έχεις καθαρή κρίση και δεν τα βλέπεις όλα εκτός από δανεικά επιπλέον και καθαρά……….
Το θρεντ που αναφέρεις ήταν μια προσωπική διαμαρτυρία που αφορούσε στον εαυτό ΜΟΥ. Χωρίς βρισιές , χωρίς υπονούμενα, καθαρά και ξάστερα. Επί πλέον αν και εκείνο το θρεντ δεν το απεύθυνα σε σένα, μπήκες, έκανες τα γνωστά παράσιτα, θρονιάστηκες, και δεν έλεγες να φύγεις. 

Εδώ, το πόνημα Ρέμεντυ, στοχοποιεί ένα μέλος και προσπαθεί περίπου να μαζέψει υπογραφές για να το στοχοποιήσουν και άλλοι. Η όλη άτυχη προσπάθεια γίνεται με διάθεση προβοκάτσιας για να εκραγεί το μέλος, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν της κάθεται. 
Είναι για επίπεδο Δημοτικού σχολείου βέβαια...

Μια ομαδούλα, ψάχνει να μαζέψει παιδάκια για να μη μιλάνε στο Γιαννάκη στο προαύλιο, στο διάλειμμα.

Και μπορεί η σύλληψη της ιδέας να είναι επιπέδου δημοτικού σχολείου, η διάθεση όμως ήταν διάθεση μικροψυχίας. Και αν ο κρινο δεν ήταν αυτός που είναι, θα είχαμε με αυτό το θρεντ που βαφτίστηκε «εύρυθμη λειτουργία», έναν ακόμα βιασμό εδώ μέσα.

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> και η νατουρ μονο για καυγαδες μπαινει, αλλα δεν το εχει συνειδητοποιησει ακομα, θεωρει οτι συμμετεχει και σε αλλες δραστηριοτητες...



Μου πήρε λίγο καιρό για να καταλάβω, γιατί έπαθες εκείνο το επεισόδιο μανίας όταν σου είχε ειπωθεί από το πάνο η ατάκα «πάρε τα χάπια σου», και είχες ξεσηκώσει όλο το φόρουμ. Θυμάσαι, εκείνο που είχες πάθει υστερία με τα παγώνια και τα ραπανάκια και τους νεκρούς. Τότε που έγραφες εκείνα τα υποστηρικτικά ποστ για την εύρυθμη λειτουργία αλλά δυστυχώς …..διαγράφονταν από τη διαχείριση το επόμενο λεπτό. Εχεις την κατανόησή μου.


Πράγματι, σε υποστηρικτικές δραστηριότητες, όπως τις εννοείς εσύ και η παρέα σου δεν μπαίνω. Ούτε ανοίγω τέτοια θρεντς.
Ελπίζω να έχω και εγώ την κατανόησή σου.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by nature_ Χωρίς βρισιές , χωρίς υπονούμενα, καθαρά και ξάστερα.


Εστάλη στις 16-12-2009 στις 15:48 



Oλα δανεικά και αγύριστα, αυτό με τις καταχρηστικές παρουσίες, το κατάλαβες ή να το μεταφράσω?

δεν έχεις λίγη αξιοπρέπεια? Πόσο καιρό ακόμα θα βγαίνεις σαν το παράσιτο με τον συνήθη τρόπο σου??



Να σε χαιρομαστε εσενα με το ηθος σου που μιλας χωρις βρισιες. Ξερεις η μεγαλη μας διαφορα ειναι πως δεν εχεις την αξιοπρεπεια να παραδεχτεις καποια πραγματα και στρουθοκαμηλιζεις. Και την Remedy ειχα κατηγορησει οταν σε εβρισε αλλα και την Θεοφανια σε αυτο το θεμα. Εσυ ποτε δεν θα το εκανες γιατι βλεπεις μονο οτι σε συμφερει

----------


## nature

Γιώτα, δεν με προκάλεσες προσωπικά, προκαλείς όμως τη νοημοσύνη μου..........





> _Originally posted by giwta2_
> Παιδιά ας σταματήσει εως εδώ.Ο μίστερ φαίνεται δεν εχει άλλη δουλειά να κάνει.Τον Πάνο τον ξεπέρασε εκείνος μιλούσε(ασχετα τι ελεγε)και για άλλα θέματα.εδώ υπάρχει ένα άτομο που μόλις μοιριστεί αιμα ορμάει.Να προσέχεις την σύντροφο γιατί το τραγούδι του καζαντζίδη λίαν συντόμως θα το ακούς εσύ.




Όταν τίθεται θέμα για σένα, δεν ανέχεσαι να ακούσεις τίποτα. Πετάς ένα «ντροπή σου, που τόλμησες να με πιάσεις στο στόμα σου!» ….δημοκρατικότατα και ….εύρυθμα πάντα βεβαίως, πετάς και ένα «πλύνε το στόμα σου με ντετόλ πριν μου μιλήσεις!» και νομίζεις πως καθάρισες. (Πχ. βλ θέμα «απελπισία, γέρασα στα 25»). Όταν όμως μιλάς εσύ για τους άλλους εκεί το ντετόλ, το ξεχνάς απότομα.

Να ξέρεις ότι δεν έχεις εσύ εδώ μέσα διαφορετικά δικαιώματα από τους άλλους. Αυτή είναι μια βασική αρχή της Δημοκρατίας και ισχύει και εδώ και στη ζωή. Αν θέλεις ντετόλ πριν σου μιλήσουν, να προσέχεις και εσύ πως μιλάς. Και αν τρέχεις πρώτη και καλύτερη να γελάσεις σε βάρος των άλλων, να είσαι έτοιμη για ό,τι κριτική προκύψει.

Επίσης σου είχα πει εδώ και μήνες κάτι για το σαρκασμό σου. Δεν ξέρω αν θυμάσαι (σου το έχω ξαναπεί) και αν έγινα κατανοητή, μπορώ πάντως να επιστρέψω, πιο επεξηγηματικά. Πάντως ο πάνος που σάρκαζες και πάλευες να διώξεις από το φόρουμ με κάθε τρόπο (μόνο …φειγ βολάν στο Σύνταγμα που δεν βγήκες να μοιράσεις για να τον διώξεις) , ήταν πολύ πιο μεγαλόκαρδος από σένα.

Δεν τον είχα δει να σπεύδει να γελάει σε βάρος ενός στόχου (εκτός από κάποιες περιπτώσεις που του ασκούσατε εξαιρετικά ενορχηστρωμένη βία). Αντίθετα, εσύ το κάνεις συνέχεια και σε κάθε ευκαιρία. 
Δεν είχα δει τον πάνο να συμμετέχει σε ομάδα εναντίον ενός στόχου και δεν πιστεύω ότι θα το καταδέχονταν ποτέ.

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by giwta2_
> πολύ γέλιο χαχαχαχαχα



Πράγματι......
Κυρίως όταν είναι σε βάρος άλλων...............

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Οι διενέξεις μπορούν να με βοηθήσουν,όταν αποκτώ τη δυνατότητα να δω τα κίνητρα των πλευρών.
> 
> Όταν εγώ νιώθω καλά μέσα στο πετσί μου,τόσο λιγότερη ανάγκη έχω να το αποδείξω στον καθένα γύρω μου.Όσο λιγότερο καλά νιώθω μέσα στο πετσί μου,τόσο μεγαλύτερη ανάγκη επιβεβαίωσης έχω από τους άλλους γύρω μου.
> Η ανάγκη ταύτισης όταν μεταφράζεται σε συμμαχίες,δε δείχνει παρά την μεγάλη ανάγκη μου να αντλήσω μέσω αυτών τη δύναμη που δε νιώθω πως κατέχω.
> 
> Όταν εγώ είμαι ψηλός,τότε γιατί να με πειράζει(θυμώνει)το ότι κάποιος με θεωρεί κοντό;
> 
> Όταν διαρκώς παλεύω να επιβάλλω,παρέμβω,αλλάξω,με αστρέψω συμπεριφορές αλλότριες,τότε αυτό που επίμονα προσπαθώ να αλλάξω,πατάει πάνω σε ανάγκες,ενοχές ή ανασφάλειές μου.
> ...



Ρέιν συμφωνώ με αυτά που έγραψες. Ξέρεις βέβαια ότι είναι αλήθειες γενικές και όταν μάλιστα είναι ειπωμένες στο 1ο ενικό και όχι στο 2ο είναι εύκολο πρώτον να τις δεχτούν όλοι και δεύτερον όλοι να νομίζουν ότι αναφέρονται στο γείτονα.

Γράφεις, αυτό που με θυμώνει είναι αυτό που με πονά.
Ναι. Με θυμώνει η απάθεια της κοινωνίας στον εντοπισμό του «κακού» και στη διεκδίκηση του δικαίου.. Με θυμώνουν απόψεις του στυλ, ο έλληνας θέλει χούντα για να καταλάβει. Με θυμώνει η έλλειψη κριτικής σκέψης, που μεγαλώνει συνέχεια στη κοινωνία. Κανείς δεν θα αντιδράσει γιατί μας έβαλαν και άλλα δημοτικά τέλη ή φόρους. Κανείς δεν θα αντιδράσει γιατί κλέβει ο δήμαρχος ή η εκκλησία. Θα αντιδράσουν όλοι όμως αν στείλαμε το Σάκη ή τη βανδή στη γιουροβίζιον.
Με θυμώνει που θυμώνουμε με λάθος πράγματα.
Με θυμώνει που χαιρόμαστε με λάθος πράγματα. 
Επίσης με θυμώνει η η εθελοτυφλία και ο εγωϊσμός, δλδ να βλέπουμε μόνο τη πάρτυ μας.

----------


## krino

nature,
αλλα και οποιον νομιζει οτι τον ενδιαφερει η αποψη μου,
το να δινεις τετοια σημασια, στο πως θα κινηθεις σε ενα φορουμ,
σημαινει οτι το συγκεκριμενο κομματι της ζωης σου εχει γινει πια αναποσπαστο κομματι,
και ετσι οταν για καποιον διαταραχτει αυτο το κομματι, διαταράσσεται η ζωη του ολοκληρη.


Ετσι σαν αποτελεσμα, αυτο που συμβαινει συνηθως,
ειναι τετοια θρεντς, που προσπαθουν να θιξουν τα \"κακως κειμενα\".
Ετσι νομιζουν δηλαδη.... γιατι στην ουσια αυτο που ισχυει, ειναι οτι η ζωη τους φαινεται οτι στηθηκε 
σε λαθος αξονα, αυτον της εικονικης πραγματικοτητας.


Ετσι επι του παροντος, οπως εχει διαμορφωθει η κατασταση,
μονο το γελιο μπορει να ισχυσει, οσο βεβαια αυτο ειναι εφικτο.
Γιατι δεν βλεπω κατι για να γελασεις, οταν αυτη η κατασταση, αναγκαζει ατομα οπως ο βινς,
να φευγουν.
Φαινεται οτι η ξαδερφη, ο ξαδερφος, η θειτσα και το υπολοιπο σοι, δεν τους καιγεται καρφακι για το τι θα μεινει ορθιο εδω μεσα.
Στο τελος θα μεινουν μονοι τους, να συζητανε ομως τι αραγε?


Ομως θα επιμεινω οτι πρεπει ολα αυτα να τα βλεπουμε με ψυχραιμια.
Το αν ο Χ Βινς και μεθαυριο ο ταδε χρηστης ακολουθησει (σιωπηρα η οχι) ειναι κυρια ευθυνη αυτων που χαραζουν την πολιτικη του (καθε) φορουμ.
Ο βινς δε, εκτιμω οτι σεβαστηκε το χωρο που του προσεφερε βοηθεια, οταν αυτο γινονταν, για αυτο και το μυνημα του.
Σεβαστηκε πανω απο ολα, τους χρηστες που ενδεχόμενος να ανησυχουσαν αν περναγαν μερες και δεν διαβαζαν νεα του.


Σαν μελος που εχει συμβαλει αρκετα στο χωρο,
η ευθυνη που νιωθω οτι εχω, ειναι εκει που μπορω - οταν μπορω,
να στηλιτευω αυτες τις αποψεις που αλλοιώνουν την υποσταση ανθρωπος οπως τουλαχιστον εγω την εννοω.
Αλλοτε με χιουμορ, αλλοτε με ειρωνια, η οπως αλλιως. 
Σαφως προτεραιοτητα εχει η καθημερινοτητα μου και η ζωη που ζω.
Σε δευτερο επιπεδο ομως, οταν μπαινει καποιος και διαβαζει ιστοριες για απεταλωτα τζιτζικια, οταν βλέπει τον ρατσισμο να εισβαλει, οταν βλεπει επιθεσεις σε ατομα που εχουν παρει κουβαδες φαρμακα κανοντας μεσο της επιθεσης τους ακριβως αυτο, ο καθενας που σεβεται τον εαυτο του, πρεπει να παιρνει σαφη και ξεκαθαρη θεση.
Αυτο ακριβως εκανα ολη μου την ζωη και αυτο ακριβως θα συνεχισω να κανω και στο μελλον.



Τελος,
θα ξαναπω κατι που πιστευω οτι δεν ενδιαφερει το σοι του φανουρη, αλλα δεν βαριεσαι ας καταγραφει.
Με την βιολα που τραβατε, θα ερθει η στιγμη, που θα γραφουμε ΟΛΟΙ σε χαρτοπετσετες.
Τοτε βεβαια, ισως ικανοποιηθει ο εγωισμος σας.

----------


## RainAndWind

Χμμ...
Λοιπόν,psychology vs philosophy.:P

Έχετε διαβάσει ποτέ για το φαινόμενο\"online disinhibition effect\";Κακώς.Μαθαίνει κανείς πολλά για το πώς μπορεί η διαδικτυακή μας επικοινωνία να φτάσει να γίνει τόσο σημαντική για μας,να διογκωθεί τόσο πολύ,ώστε να καταλήξει να έχει αρνητικές συνέπειες και στην ζωή μας &lt;εκεί έξω&gt;.
Γιατί ταυτίζετε τη ζωή σας με ένα μέρος της επικοινωνίας σας;
Get real,κανένας δεν σκοτώθηκε μέσα σε flaming threads.
Είναι απλώς ένας τρόπος εκτόνωσης αρνητικών συναισθημάτων για κάποιους,όταν συσσωρευθεί αρκετό υλικό που δεν έχει άλλο τρόπο να βγει,θα βγει μέσω διαδικτυακών καβγάδων.

Το θέμα είναι,για μένα,γιατί μόνο για μένα μπορώ να μιλάω σε τούτο το ζήτημα,το πόσο θα με αφορά το καθετί που ποστάρεται.Και αυτό θα το κουλαντρίζω εγώ.Aν πάψω να το κουλαντρίζω και με κουλαντρίζει αυτό,τότε σαφέστατα έχω δημιουργήσει στον εαυτό μου άλλο ένα πρόβλημα,που δεν το χρειάζομαι.Αν εσείς το χρειάζεστε,καλά να πάθετε.:P

Ερώτημα.Τι άλλο λες μπορείς να κάνεις όταν διαπιστώνεις μία αδικία στο internet;Tην επισημαίνεις.Αν ο άλλος καταλάβει,αυτό εξαρτάται από πολλά και-πίστεψέ με-δεν μπορείς να προκαλέσεις τις αλλαγές σε κανέναν άνθρωπο,εδώ ζοριζόμαστε να προκαλέσουμε αλλαγές σε μας τους ίδιους.Την επισημαίνεις λοιπόν.Κάποιοι θα καταλάβουν,κάποιοι θα το σεβαστούν.Αυτοί σε ενδιαφέρουν βασικά.Αυτός που δεν είναι έτοιμος,δε νοιάζεται,δε θα του κάνει ούτε κρύο ούτε ζέστη,είναι παρτάκιας,σε τι σε αφορά;Nιώθεις να είσαι ΕΣΥ,ο σωτήρας,αυτός που σηκώνει το βάρος της κάθε αλλαγής στους ώμους του;
Μπου!Δεν είσαι. :Big Grin: 

Αυτό σε βοηθάει να καταλάβεις τα όριά σου,πως τη δουλειά την κάνεις ουσιαστικά εκεί έξω,εδώ μέσα από ένα profile δεν θα κάνεις τα πάντα.Δεν αντικαθιστά τη ζωή μας το internet.Και προσωπικά αισθάνομαι μια χαρά με τον εαυτό μου όταν μπορώ να νιώθω ok με μένα και δίχως να έχω σώσει σήμερα τον πλανήτη Γη από την καταστροφή.:P
Τουτέστιν.Με αγαπάω αρκετά ώστε να έχω βάλει όρια μέχρι πού φτάνει η σημασία κάθε συμμετοχής για μένα.Αν είναι να μου γίνεται η συμμετοχή σε κάθε forum μονομανία,το καμπανάκι οφείλει να χτυπήσει,πως το λάθος είναι η ταύτιση,η εξάρτηση και όχι η κοινωνική αδικία. :Wink: 

Για την κοινωνική αδικία,υπάρχει η ζωή μου εκεί έξω,που συμμετοχικά και με δρόμους ενημέρωσης,ευαισθητοποίησ ς και ενεργής αλληλεπίδρασης θα μπορέσω αυτό που θεωρώ απαραίτητο σε αγώνες και δράσεις.

Για πέστε μου,έχετε συμμετάσχει ποτέ σε καμιά πορεία μέσα στο internet;Ή σε κανένα συγκρουσιακό δρώμενο;Don\'t think so.
Πέραν τούτου,η ζαχαρένια μου.Ναι,και μην σκιάζεστε,δεν την χαλώ.Άμα την χαλώ θέλω να ορίζω εγώ γιατί,όχι να μου το ορίζουν άλλοι.Πρέπει να αποφεύγω τα burn out syndromes στο ίντερνετ,έχω και ζωή και γκομενικά να κοιτάξω.:P

Επίσης,κάνω το σωστό δε σημαίνει το παρακάνω,γιατί μετά γίνομαι σαν κάτι δασκάλες που πέτρα σηκώνεις,κάτω με το δάχτυλο τεντωμένο σε περιμένουν,να σε βάλουν στον ίσιο δρόμο.Κάνε μας τη χάρη ρε μεγάλε,το σωστό του καθενός είναι τόσο υποκειμενικό,που να κωλοχτυπιέσαι όλα τα λεπτά των επόμενων ημερών σου στα εγκόσμια δεν θα πιάσεις παρά το δικό σου.

Έχετε βάλει όρια μερικοί στην σπατάλη σας;Δε νομίζω.Αντί για ιντερνετικό ράκος προτιμώ το εξής,αν δεν περνάω καλά,κανένας υψηλός σκοπός δε θα με φτιάξει.Οι υψηλοί σκοποί απαιτούν ισορροπίες,ώστε να κρατάς πάντα δυνάμεις για να βοηθάς.Do your part,respect your limits.Αμφίδρομη πορεία.

Α,και επειδή κάποιοι έχετε αγιοποιήσει και το forum,ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ.Δεν αγιοποιούμε τίποτε,ποτέ,για κανέναν.Έτσι,γιατί εξιδανικεύοντας πάντα τσουλήθρα περιμένει παρακάτω.:P

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Χμμ...
> Λοιπόν,psychology vs philosophy.:P
> 
> Έχετε διαβάσει ποτέ για το φαινόμενο\"online disinhibition effect\";Κακώς.Μαθαίνει κανείς πολλά για το πώς μπορεί η διαδικτυακή μας επικοινωνία να φτάσει να γίνει τόσο σημαντική για μας,να διογκωθεί τόσο πολύ,ώστε να καταλήξει να έχει αρνητικές συνέπειες και στην ζωή μας &lt;εκεί έξω&gt;.
> Γιατί ταυτίζετε τη ζωή σας με ένα μέρος της επικοινωνίας σας;
> Get real,κανένας δεν σκοτώθηκε μέσα σε flaming threads.
> Είναι απλώς ένας τρόπος εκτόνωσης αρνητικών συναισθημάτων για κάποιους,όταν συσσωρευθεί αρκετό υλικό που δεν έχει άλλο τρόπο να βγει,θα βγει μέσω διαδικτυακών καβγάδων.
> 
> ...


ρειν...συμφωνώ στα περισσότερα μαζί σου.
Θα σου πω το εξής: το ιντερνετ, δεν είναι η ζωή μας, το φόρουμ δεν είναι η ζωή μας.
Δεν καταλαμβάνουν το μεγαλύτερο μέρος στην καθημερινότητα μας. Είναι όμως ένας χώρος, (και τώρα μιλάω για το φόρουμ), που πολλοί από μας έχουμε αγαπήσει, έχουμε μισήσει, έχουμε γελάσει, έχουμε κλάψει, έχουμε σπαταλήσει ώρες γιατί κάτι εισπράτουμε, (δεν πιστεύω πως κανείς το κάνει αγγαρία, ή τον αναγκάζουν).
Όταν λοιπόν δένεσαι με έναν χώρο, όταν έρχεσαι σε επαφή με ανθρώπους μέσα από αυτό, (και δεν μιλάω για νετ-επαφή, αλλα δια ζώσης), τότε δεν μπορείς παρά να δεθείς συναισθηματικά μαζί του και ξέρεις κάτι; Δεν το βλέπω καθόλου μεπτό αυτό.
Έχει τα καλά του και τα κακά του.
Εγώ προσωπικά το βλέπω σαν μια μεγάλη παρέα, όπου-δυστυχώς-δεν μπορεί να περιοριστεί στα μέλη που εγώ η ο καθένας επιλέγουμε να έχουμε στο τραπέζι μας.
Ενα μεγάλο τραπέζι που κάθεται όποιος θέλει, μας αρέσει, δεν μας αρέσει.
Από κει ξεκινούν οι κόντρες/καυγάδες.
Με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις, ακόμα και αυτοί οι καβγάδες όλο και κάτι μας μαθαίνουν, κάτι μας δίνουν, κάτι μας μένει. 
Από κει και πέρα ο καθένας επιλέγει αν του αρέσει και μένει, αν δεν του αρέσει φεύγει.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> Θα σου πω το εξής: το ιντερνετ, δεν είναι η ζωή μας, το φόρουμ δεν είναι η ζωή μας.
> Δεν καταλαμβάνουν το μεγαλύτερο μέρος στην καθημερινότητα μας. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Είναι όμως ένας χώρος, (και τώρα μιλάω για το φόρουμ), που πολλοί από μας έχουμε αγαπήσει, έχουμε μισήσει, έχουμε γελάσει, έχουμε κλάψει, έχουμε σπαταλήσει ώρες γιατί κάτι εισπράτουμε, (δεν πιστεύω πως κανείς το κάνει αγγαρία, ή τον αναγκάζουν).
> ...



Εχετε προβλημα αυτο ειναι σιγουρο και τσεκαρισμενο.
Εκεινο που δεν καταλαβαινετε οτι διαμορφωνεται τις εμπειριες σας, στου κασιδη το κεφαλι.
Οσο υπαρχει η \"πελατεια\" σας εχετε και ψωμι για το βουτυρο σας.


Εδω ομως υπαρχει και η αλλη πλευρα, την οποια και θα επισημανω.
Μπαινει ο Χ νεος χρηστης με ενα σοβαρο προβλημα.
Και ζηταει λυσεις.
Και φυσικα απαντα με καθε καλη η κακη διαθεση η Χ θεοφανια.
Ειναι σοβαρη κινηση για ενα ανθρωπο που αντιμετωπιζει μια δυσλειτουργια στην ζωη του, να προσπαθει να λυσει τετοιου μεγεθους προβλημα απο το ιντερνετ?

Ετσι η κριτικη δεν εστιαζετε μονο απο την μια πλευρα αλλα και απο την αλλη.
Οσο ασοβαρη ειναι μια κινηση να δωσεις απαντησεις σε καποιον που πασχει απο μια δυσλειτουργια στη ζωη του, αλλα τοσο ασοβαρος ειναι εκεινος που ψαχνει την λυση με τετοιο τροπο.




Μενει τωρα να ξαναρθει ο πετραν,
να μου πει αν κανω serious business στο ιντερνετ....
Γεια σου πετραν με τα ωραια σου.....
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Θεοφανία

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhKJDt-BOI0&amp;feature=related

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Αυτό έκανα και γω αγαπητή ρεμ, αλλα με έπιασε κορόιδο κανά-δυο μέρες τώρα. Βλέπεις και η υπομονή καμιά φορά έχει όριο. Συμφωνώ 100% με αυτό που λες και δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να του ξανά απαντήσω όσο και να χτυπιέται.



εεεε οχι και οσο και να χτυπιεμαι....
μην ειμεθα υπερβολικοι, ενα ποστ μου μονο φτανει....

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 


ΥΓ......κοροιδο δεν εισαι μονο κανα δυο μερες, αλλα πολυ παραπανω. Αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι δικη μου υποθεση.

----------


## Θεοφανία

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjwWbATuyw4&amp;feature=related

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Αυτό έκανα και γω αγαπητή ρεμ, αλλα με έπιασε κορόιδο κανά-δυο μέρες τώρα. Βλέπεις και η υπομονή καμιά φορά έχει όριο. Συμφωνώ 100% με αυτό που λες και δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να του ξανά απαντήσω όσο και να χτυπιέται.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## DissolvedGirl

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Θα σου πω το εξής: το ιντερνετ, δεν είναι η ζωή μας, το φόρουμ δεν είναι η ζωή μας.
> Δεν καταλαμβάνουν το μεγαλύτερο μέρος στην καθημερινότητα μας. 
> 
> ...


Κλασσικά στέκομαι σε ο,τι μου χτυπάει περισσότερο ως αντιφατικό.

Πάω τακτικά κινηματογράφο και θέατρο. Τα λατρεύω και τα 2 ως μορφές ψυχαγωγίας αλλα κάποια από τα έργα που έχω δει να παίζονται κατά καιρούς τα έχω μέχρι και μισήσει από ψυχής. Κλαίω πολλές φορες, γελάω ακόμα περισσότερες, περνάω καλά και -ακόμα και σε παραστάσεις που δεν μου άρεσαν- δε θεωρώ την ώρα που πέρασε σπαταλη. Ούτε το θέατρο ούτε ο κινηματογραφος όμως είναι η ζωή μου, και επ\' ουδενί δεν καταλαμβάνουν το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της καθημερινότητας μου. 

Όταν οδηγάς και ακούς μουσική ή ειδήσεις ή απλά παρατηρείς τους άλλους οδηγούς, δεν τσαντιζεσαι με όσους σε κόβουν οδηγώντας επικίνδυνα, γελάς με τα αστεία στο ραδιόφωνο, ξεδίνεις τραγουδώντας δυνατά όταν ακούς ένα τραγούδι που σου αρέσει, στενοχωριέσαι αν μάθεις κάποια δυσάρεστη είδηση, ακόμα και χαίρεσαι το να οδηγάς γρήγορα; Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η οδήγηση είναι η ζωή σού; Όταν πας ένα ταξίδι σε μια ξένη χωρα, δεν περνάς καλά, γελάς, τρως, κοιμάσαι, στενοχωριέσαι, τσαντιζεσαι με τα όσα συμβαίνουν εκεί, και μετά γυρνάς στον τόπο σου και βιώνεις τα ίδια συναισθήματα; Είναι κομμάτι της ζωής σου κατ\'επιλογήν σου... καμια αντίφαση δεν βρίσκω προσωπικά  :Smile:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by DissolvedGirl_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




φαντασου ολα αυτα τα ωραια που περιγραφεις,
να τα νιωθεις στον χωρο της εικονικης πραγματικοτητας.....
Εκει ακριβως χρειαζεται προσοχη, γιατι αν δεν το παρεις χαμπαρι τοτε εχεις χασει το παιχνιδι.


Ξερεις, οταν πρωτοηρθε το ιντερνετ στην ελλαδα (αν θυμαμαι καλα κοντα στα τελη της δεκαετιας του \'90) τις πρωτες μερες δεν ειχα κλεισει το πισι για μερες.....
Στην συνεχεια και για μηνες εκλεινα ελαχιστα το ματι για υπνο.
Αργοτερα και για 2-3 χρονια περνουσα αρκετες ωρες.
Η υποθεση αρχισε να με ρουφαει επικιμδυνα.
Βεβαια ολα αυτα που γραφω ειναι μια εξτρεμ περιπτωση.
Καπου εκει γυρω συνηλθα.
Εκτοτε οταν μπαινω στο πισι μου, γνωριζω καλα τι κανω και για πιο λογο.
Ολες αυτες οι συναισθηματικες καταστασεις που περιγραφεις,
οταν περνουν μεσω καλωδιων, ειναι σαφες οτι εχεις χασει τον μπουσουλα, το που θα καταληξεις και ποσο θα ξεφυγει η ζωη σου, ειναι κατι που διαφερει απο ανθρωπο σε ανθρωπο.

Ομως ολα αυτα που λες,
για σινεμα, αυτοκινητα κλπ κλπ.....
δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με την εικονικη πραγματικοτητα.
Σορρυ για αυτο.

Φανταζομαι οτι δεν σε επεισα,
ευχομαι βεβαιως σε ολους να μπορουν να χειριζονται το ιντερνετ σαν ενα μεσο οπως ειναι: μια μεγαλη τραπεζα πληροφοριων με συνεχόμενη ροη, οτι αλλο σε παραπεμπτει αλλου.

----------


## keep_walking

Εγω δεν ανησυχω οτι περναω πολλες ωρες στο ιντερνετ μιας και η μερα μου κατα περιεργο τροπο διαθετει 30 ωρες αντι για 24...time paradox.

----------


## DissolvedGirl

Μα το internet είναι άλλη μια δραστηριότητα -η μάλλον καλύτερα, πλατφόρμα δραστηριοτήτων- όπως και η θεατρική σκηνή. Poses φορες δεν έχω γελάσει με φωτογραφίες από Lolcatz, δεν έχω τσαντιστεί από το μήνυμα κάποιου στο skype, δεν έχω τραγουδήσει με συνοδεία ένα βιντεάκι στο youtube, δεν έχω κλάψει διαβάζοντας για καταστροφές μέσω ειδησεογραφικού site. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει όμως ότι το internet είναι η ζωή μου, όπως και το οποιοδήποτε άλλο μέσο μου προκαλεί έκφραση συναισθημάτων. Έχω ξεκαρδιστεί στα γέλια, στενοχωρηθεί μέχρι δακρύων, θυμώσει άπειρες φορες εξίσου από εφημερίδες, στο τηλέφωνο, βλέποντας ένα DVD, σε μια παρέα η διαβάζοντας ένα βιβλίο (και δεν μιλάω για απλά να αισθάνομαι άβολα, τσαντίλα του στυλ πέταξα το βιβλίο στην άλλη άκρη του δωματίου, τόσο έντονο συναίσθημα μου δημιούργησε). Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι pan μέτρον άριστον και ότι, από όσα ανέφερα, το internet είναι ένα εξαιρετικά εθιστικό μέσο, αλλα όσον αφορά τα λεγόμενα που έκανα quote, δεν βρήκα αντίφαση.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Εγω δεν ανησυχω οτι περναω πολλες ωρες στο ιντερνετ μιας και η μερα μου κατα περιεργο τροπο διαθετει 30 ωρες αντι για 24...time paradox.




Χμμ μήπως είσαι mentalist?

----------


## keep_walking

menta-l ist
menta-l ill a pause λολ

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Εγω δεν ανησυχω οτι περναω πολλες ωρες στο ιντερνετ μιας και η μερα μου κατα περιεργο τροπο διαθετει 30 ωρες αντι για 24...time paradox.
> 
> 
> ...


ο μογλης παντως δεν ειναι, την δωσαμε την θεση....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by DissolvedGirl_
> Μα το internet είναι άλλη μια δραστηριότητα -η μάλλον καλύτερα, πλατφόρμα δραστηριοτήτων- όπως και η θεατρική σκηνή. Poses φορες δεν έχω γελάσει με φωτογραφίες από Lolcatz, δεν έχω τσαντιστεί από το μήνυμα κάποιου στο skype, δεν έχω τραγουδήσει με συνοδεία ένα βιντεάκι στο youtube, δεν έχω κλάψει διαβάζοντας για καταστροφές μέσω ειδησεογραφικού site. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει όμως ότι το internet είναι η ζωή μου, όπως και το οποιοδήποτε άλλο μέσο μου προκαλεί έκφραση συναισθημάτων. Έχω ξεκαρδιστεί στα γέλια, στενοχωρηθεί μέχρι δακρύων, θυμώσει άπειρες φορες εξίσου από εφημερίδες, στο τηλέφωνο, βλέποντας ένα DVD, σε μια παρέα η διαβάζοντας ένα βιβλίο (και δεν μιλάω για απλά να αισθάνομαι άβολα, τσαντίλα του στυλ πέταξα το βιβλίο στην άλλη άκρη του δωματίου, τόσο έντονο συναίσθημα μου δημιούργησε). Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι pan μέτρον άριστον και ότι, από όσα ανέφερα, το internet είναι ένα εξαιρετικά εθιστικό μέσο, αλλα όσον αφορά τα λεγόμενα που έκανα quote, δεν βρήκα αντίφαση.


αρκετα απο αυτα που λες τα εχω κανει και εγω καποια στιγμη.
Μεχρι να διαπιστωσω οτι ηταν λαθος.
Πχ λες οτι τσαντιστηκες καποτε απο το skype, εγω αντιστοιχα ειχα πλακωθει στο μσν.... (πλεον δεν εχω μσν για αυτο το λογο)
Μα πως ηταν δυνατον να πλακωθω μεσα απο μηδεν και ενα?
Και ομως οταν αφησεις το μυαλο να σε παει, αυτο μπορει να σε παει ακομα σε λαθος μονοπατια....

Τωρα πιο συγκεκριμενα.
Ας υποθεσουμε οτι εχεις ενα φιλο η γνωστο σου,
και σου λεει οτι πασχω πχ απο καταθλιψη.
Τι θα του προτεινες,
πηγαινε σε ενα ειδικο η γραψου στο φορουμ που ειμαι και εγω? 
Τι σκεφτεσαι για ενα συμφορουμο οπου ειχε βρει το δικο του καταφυγιο σκεψεων αλλα τελικα καποιες κινησεις εδω μεσα τον αναγκασαν να φυγει κακην κακως?
Και αν δεν σου κανουν τα δικα μου λογια, τα δικα του εμενα εγραψαν οσο ποτε,
\"Θέλω να θεραπευτώ από άνθρωπο και όχι από μηχανή. Αρκετά υπέφερα εδώ μέσα.\"
Αν αυτα τα λογια δεν καταφεραν να σε πεισουν για οσα γραφω, εμενα οχι μονο με εχουν πεισει, αλλα μου εχουν δωσει ενα ακομα πατημα για να επιβεβαιωθω περισσοτερο παρα ποτε.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Eδω εκανες σχεση μεσα απο το ιντερνετ και λες αυτα τα παραμυθια;
Μας προσφερες απλοχερα το γελιο και σημερα αλλα αρκετα. Συνεχιζεις αυριο το παπατζηλικι :P

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> Eδω εκανες σχεση μεσα απο το ιντερνετ και λες αυτα τα παραμυθια;
> Μας προσφερες απλοχερα το γελιο και σημερα αλλα αρκετα. Συνεχιζεις αυριο το παπατζηλικι :P



ποιος στα ειπε αυτα εσενα παραμυθατζή?

----------


## DissolvedGirl

> _Originally posted by krino_
> αρκετα απο αυτα που λες τα εχω κανει και εγω καποια στιγμη.
> Μεχρι να διαπιστωσω οτι ηταν λαθος.
> Πχ λες οτι τσαντιστηκες καποτε απο το skype, εγω αντιστοιχα ειχα πλακωθει στο μσν.... (πλεον δεν εχω μσν για αυτο το λογο)
> Μα πως ηταν δυνατον να πλακωθω μεσα απο μηδεν και ενα?
> Και ομως οταν αφησεις το μυαλο να σε παει, αυτο μπορει να σε παει ακομα σε λαθος μονοπατια....


Βασικά το είπες και μονος σου. Το internet είναι ένα ΜΕΣΟ για να κανεις άλλες δραστηριότητες, δεν είναι αυτοσκοπός. Έχεις παρακολουθήσει ποτε ένα συγκινητικό έργο στην τηλεόραση; Είπες στον εαυτό σου μετά \"μα καλά, πως είναι δυνατόν να συγκινούμαι μέσα από λαμπάκια και ακτίνες\"; Έχεις μιλήσει ποτε στο τηλέφωνο με κάποιον που να σου είπε κάτι αστείο και να γέλασες? Γιατί δεν σκέφτηκες τότε \"μα καλά, πως είναι δυνατόν να γελάω μέσα από καλώδια και δορυφόρους\"; Το μέσο δεν έχει καμια σημασία (γιατί με την ίδια λογική στο πιο τραβηγμένο, όταν μιλάς σε κάποιον που είναι σε άλλο δωμάτιο, του μιλάς μέσω ατόμων αέρα και ενός τοίχου) στον βαθμό που το χρησιμοποιείς ως εργαλείο για να καταφέρεις κάτι άλλο, και η επικοινωνία με ανθρώπους που δεν είναι φυσικά κοντά είναι ένα από τα πιο θετικά που παρέχει το internet. Το τι παίρνεις από το εκάστοτε μέσο είναι που κάνει τη διαφορα. Και φυσικά, το σωστό και το λάθος είναι βαθύτατα υποκειμενικές έννοιες.



> _Originally posted by krino_Τωρα πιο συγκεκριμενα.
> Ας υποθεσουμε οτι εχεις ενα φιλο η γνωστο σου,
> και σου λεει οτι πασχω πχ απο καταθλιψη.
> Τι θα του προτεινες,
> πηγαινε σε ενα ειδικο η γραψου στο φορουμ που ειμαι και εγω? 
> Τι σκεφτεσαι για ενα συμφορουμο οπου ειχε βρει το δικο του καταφυγιο σκεψεων αλλα τελικα καποιες κινησεις εδω μεσα τον αναγκασαν να φυγει κακην κακως?
> Και αν δεν σου κανουν τα δικα μου λογια, τα δικα του εμενα εγραψαν οσο ποτε,
> \"Θέλω να θεραπευτώ από άνθρωπο και όχι από μηχανή. Αρκετά υπέφερα εδώ μέσα.\"
> Αν αυτα τα λογια δεν καταφεραν να σε πεισουν για οσα γραφω, εμενα οχι μονο με εχουν πεισει, αλλα μου εχουν δωσει ενα ακομα πατημα για να επιβεβαιωθω περισσοτερο παρα ποτε.


Εννοείται ότι, αν οι εμπειρίες μου από ένα site σαν το δικό μας ήταν θετικές, θα του πρότεινα και τα δυο, γιατί να είναι το ένα η το άλλο; Θα του πρότεινα επίσης να βγαίνει όσο πιο συχνά μπορεί με φίλους που τον εκτιμούν, αλλα και να περνάει ευχάριστο χρόνο μονος του στο σπίτι με ασχολίες που τον ευχαριστούν... γιατί να μην μπορεί να κάνει και τα 2; Έχω διακρίνει γενικά μια τάση σου να είσαι άσπρο-μαύρο, του ύψους η του βάθους, το οποιο είναι μεν δικαίωμα σου και εύχομαι να δουλεύει για εσένα, αλλα δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι το απόλυτο \"σωστό\".

Όσο για τα λόγια του συμforumίτη που ανέφερες, τα βρήκα λίγο \"ανόητα\"; η \"ηττοπαθητικα\" για το γούστο μου. Το forum δεν είναι αυτόματη γεννήτρια ηλεκτρονικών απαντήσεων για να φοβάται ο συγγραφέας ότι θα τον θεραπεύσει μηχανή. Είναι άνθρωποι πίσω από κάθε απάντηση, άτομα που συμπάσχουν και συμβουλεύουν στα προβλήματα που διαβάζουν, εκτος αν κάποιος από αυτούς είναι cyborg, cylon η robot. Όπως και πριν, το forum είναι ένα μέσο για να αποσπάσεις κάποιες πληροφορίες, να δεχτείς συμβουλές, να ακούσεις κριτική και στο τέλος να συλλογιστείς αν κάτι από όλα αυτά σε βοηθησε. Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω διαβάσει σοβαρό θέμα στο οποιο να απαντάν οι χρηστες του forum με κακια, mania η εμπάθεια, ασχέτως αν οι μεταξύ τους απόψεις διαφέρουν. Απαντάει ο κάθε ένας βεβαια με το δικό του στυλ αλλα, με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις, δεν έχω βρει άτομα που να μην έχουν διάθεση άλληλο-υποστήριξης, εκτος από εσένα που το έχεις ξεκαθαρίσει πολλές φορες (no μπηχτή εδώ, έτσι είναι).

Δηλαδή, αν κάποιος διάβαζε ένα πολύ συγκλονιστικό βιβλίο που τον έκανε να σκεφτεί και να αλλάξει τη ζωή του προς το καλύτερο, θα έπρεπε να σκεφτεί \"θέλω να αλλάξω από άνθρωπο, όχι από αράδες κειμένου σε χαρτί\"; Και αυτές άνθρωπος τις έγραψε, όπως και κάθε απάντηση σε αυτό το forum. Προσωπικά έχω δει έργο στην τηλεόραση, σαχλορομαντικη κομεντί που ισα που την παρακολουθούσα, μονο που στο τέλος είχε έναν τόσο δυνατό, αισιόδοξο μονόλογο που τον κατέγραψα αμέσως στο ημερολόγιο μου και μου άλλαξε τρομερά την νοοτροπία... θα έπρεπε να τον απορρίψω επειδή το υπόλοιπο έργο ήταν μάπα η επειδή η τηλεόραση βάζει ηλίθια προγράμματα κατά κόρον; Όπως και εκεί, έτσι και στο forum χρειάζεται και λίγη κριτική σκέψη...

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Χμμ...
> Λοιπόν,psychology vs philosophy.:P
> 
> Έχετε διαβάσει ποτέ για το φαινόμενο\"online disinhibition effect\";Κακώς.Μαθαίνει κανείς πολλά για το πώς μπορεί η διαδικτυακή μας επικοινωνία να φτάσει να γίνει τόσο σημαντική για μας,να διογκωθεί τόσο πολύ,ώστε να καταλήξει να έχει αρνητικές συνέπειες και στην ζωή μας &lt;εκεί έξω&gt;.
> Γιατί ταυτίζετε τη ζωή σας με ένα μέρος της επικοινωνίας σας;
> Get real,κανένας δεν σκοτώθηκε μέσα σε flaming threads.
> Είναι απλώς ένας τρόπος εκτόνωσης αρνητικών συναισθημάτων για κάποιους,όταν συσσωρευθεί αρκετό υλικό που δεν έχει άλλο τρόπο να βγει,θα βγει μέσω διαδικτυακών καβγάδων.
> 
> ...




Με όλο τον σεβασμό και την αγάπη που τρέφω για το άτομό σου θα τολμήσω να διαφωνήσω μαζί σου.
Κανείς δεν είπε πως εδώ μέσα είναι μια εικονική εκκλησία.
Κανείς δεν είπε πως εδώ μέσα είναι θεραπευτήριο ψυχών.
Το μόνο (κατά την άποψή μου) που μπορεί να προσφέρει αυτός εδώ ο χώρος είναι λίγες στιγμές ξεκούρασης και ίσως κάποιες στιγμές ζεστασιάς και κατανόησης (ίσως ο πιο δόκιμος όρος είναι ο Αγγλικός EMPATHY).
Αυτό όμως παρασάγκας απέχει από τις κάθε είδους απόψεις που σκοπό έχουν να υποβιβάσουν και να υποτιμήσουν κάθε είδους ψυχολογικής εξωτερίκευσης.
Φτάνω λοιπόν στο σημείο να Κρίνο ( ) κάποιον εικονικά χωρίς να έχω τίποτα να υπολογίσω ούτε και να σκεφτώ. Απλά να εκτοξεύσω την δική μου αναπηρία και να κρατήσω ομήρους συναισθήματα και απόψεις, με σκοπό να τα χρησιμοποιήσω για ίδιο όφελος. Να εγκλωβίσω και να ψαρέψω αντιδράσεις που θα με συντηρούν και θα με κρατήσουν στην επιφάνεια.
Θα ξαναπώ φυσικά και είμαι υπέρ των αντιθέτων απόψεων, και πολύ υπέρ των συζητήσεων και των ανταλλαγών των συναισθημάτων και των σκέψεων. Άλλωστε μόνο έτσι μπορεί να βγει μια άκρη. Δεν είμαι όμως υπέρ των ύβρεων και των χαρακτηρισμών και της υποτίμησης της προσωπικότητας και της ψυχής.
Και φυσικά είμαι κάθετα αντίθετος με την ανηθικότητα απέναντι στην αναπηρία του άλλου ή απέναντι στην δική μου αναπηρία.

Άλλος φτάνουμε στο σημείο να κανιβαλίζουμε και να χαρακτηρίζουμε τους υπό χημειοθεραπεία καρκινοπαθείς καραφλούς και σπανούς. Μέχρι εκεί φτάνει η λογική και η ψυχή μας...............................????????????? ??????????

----------


## RainAndWind

Αυτά!\'Οπως ακριβώς τα ανέλυσε η DG. :Smile: 
Δεν μπαίνεις εδώ για να σωθείς,μπαίνεις για να ψαχτείς.Αν αυτό το κατανοήσουμε,πολλά παρατράγουδα και συζητήσεις περί του υπέρτατου σκοπού του forum-οπότε και ανάλογες απογοητεύσεις(και δακρύβρεχτα συμπεράσματα)θα αποφευχθούν.Δεν αντικαθιστά τον ψυχολόγο η επικοινωνία σ\'ένα forum,κανενός είδους θεραπεία δεν αποτελεί,oύτε τους πραγματικούς φίλους,ούτε τη σχέση σου,ούτε τα hobbies και τις δραστηριότητες της ζωής σου πρέπει να υποβαθμίζεις έναντι κάποιου forum.Είναι ένας χώρος υποβοηθητικός,όχι το κεντρικό σημείο αναφοράς σε κάθε μας ζήτημα.Αν του δίνει κάποιος αξίες που έχει διογκώσει από ανάγκες του,τότε βρίσκεται σε λάθος δρόμο.Αν το κατεβάσεις,χαμηλώσεις το απαιτητικό φορτίο,δεν θα σε απογοητεύσει,γιατί το βλέπεις καθαρά.
Κάτι μίση και αγάπες που διαβάζω,για μένα δεν ισχύουν.Ψάχνω,επικοινωνώ,μ θαίνω,αντλώ υλικό,δίνω υλικό,αλλά δεν εξιδανικεύω.Ισορροπημένη ματιά και κριτική σκέψη.Εξάλλου,για σκέψου και αυτό.Αν ένας φίλος ή γνωστός σου,έξω από δω,σου δώσει μία λάθος συμβουλή,αν την υιοθετήσεις,την ευθύνη πάλι εσύ δεν την έχεις,αν δεν φρόντισες να λάβεις επαρκείς πληροφορίες,να διασταυρώσεις,αλλά τη δέχτηκες δίχως να την περάσεις από τη νοητική σου κρισάρα;H απουσία ή παρουσία κριτικής σκέψης είναι καθοριστική σε τέτοιου είδους θέματα και επιλογές πάντα.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by DissolvedGirl_
> 
> 
> 
> Όσο για τα λόγια του συμforumίτη που ανέφερες, τα βρήκα λίγο \"ανόητα\"; η \"ηττοπαθητικα\" για το γούστο μου.


νομιζω οτι αυτη σου η ατακα ειναι η βαση για να επικεντρωσουμε ολη την συζητηση.

Ο συμφορουμιτης, ειχε μια αυταπατη να το πω,
οτι δεν πιστευε κατι ανοητο ουτε ηττοπαθητικο.
Ειχε ελπιδες οτι κατι \"αρπαζε\" απο εδω μεσα που θα του εδινε ελπιδες. Τελικα ηταν μονο φρουδες?
Ετσι πιστευεις και εσυ, ετσι πιστεψε και ο ιδιος και πηρε τον ομματιον του και χαιρετησε, και δεν θα ειναι ο μονος, απλα εκανε την αρχη.
Ειναι θεμα τολμης και σοβαροτητας.
Ο βινς, εδειξε οτι εχει και θαρρος και τολμη αλλα πανω απο ολα οτι δεν θελει να παιδιαριζει αλλα να επικεντρωθει στο προβλημα του και στην τελικη καποια στιγμη να το λυσει.

Εκτιμω οτι υπαρχουν και αλλοι εδω μεσα που σκεφτονται ανοητα και ηττοπαθη. Ισως στο μελλον να αλλαξουν τροπο σκεψης και να λειτουργησουν αλλιως.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> 
> Δεν είμαι όμως υπέρ των ύβρεων και των χαρακτηρισμών και της υποτίμησης της προσωπικότητας και της ψυχής.



εισαι σε καλο δρομο κνουλπιε,

ουτε η μαρια η μαγδαληνη δεν ειχε τετοια στροφη οπως εσυ.
Εσυ που γραφτηκες μονο και μονο για να μου την λες και στα πρωτα 20 ποστ εκανες ακριβως αυτο το πραγμα,
στο 21 αλλαξες γραμμη πλευσης και πηρες αφεση αμαρτιων....

Το μονο που εκανες τοτε,
ηταν αυτα που ακριβως που λες παραπανω οτι δεν εισαι υπερ.
Δεν ειναι και δυσκολο να τα βρει καποιος, ενα search κανεις και σε διαβαζει.....
Τουλαχιστον δεν πας να τα σβησεις για να μην σου χαλαει η σουπα?

----------


## Alobar

... Κνουλπ θα ξανασυμφωνήσω μαζί σου, απλά και ξεκάθαρα... κατ\' τ\' άλλα να δηλώσω πλήρη απογοήτευση που γίνεται χειρισμός ενός χρήστη που αποχώρησε, χρησιμοποιούνται τα λεγόμενά του και τολμάται η μετάφραση και ερμηνεία τους. Τί λυπηρό για τη ματιά του στα πράγματα, την τόσο αιχμηρή και ευάλωτη ταυτόχρονα...

----------


## RainAndWind

Κnoulp,μόνο εδώ παρατηρείς να υπάρχουν κανίβαλοι;Mόνο εδώ λες υπάρχουν απωθημένα σε ανθρώπους;Μία μικροαποτύπωση της κοινωνίας μας είναι,με τα ίδια ποσοστά του ρατσισμού εκεί έξω κι εδώ μέσα.Με τα ίδια ποσοστά σε άλλη κλίμακα λοιπόν συναντάς και την αναλγησία,και την αδιαφορία,και την καλλιέργεια ή την έλλειψή της,και τον συναισθηματικό πλούτο και τη ανάλογη φτώχεια και όλα τα άλλα ανθρώπινα χαρακτηριστικά.Mπορείς να τα εξαλείψεις με κάποιον μαγικό τρόπο,ή απλά πρέπει να συνειδητοποιήσεις πως θα τα συναντάς εκεί κι εδώ και παντού,δεν είναι όλα τα δάχτυλα του χεριού ίδια.Κατανοώντας τις αιτίες του φόβου,μπορείς να τον αντιπαλέψεις,χωρίς να χάνεις στην προσπάθεια κομμάτια του εαυτού σου.Οι αλλαγές σε κοινωνίες δεν έρχονται παρά με αργά βήματα,αφουγκράζεσαι,παρατ ηρείς,μαθαίνεις.Προσαρμόζε σαι,δεν αναλώνεσαι.Στο λέω γιατί πολλοί αγωνιστές ξεχνάνε πως ταυτόχρονα είναι και άνθρωποι,έχουν την υποχρέωση και να διαφυλάσσουν τα προσωπικά τους όρια,να κρατάνε και να περιφρουρούν και την ατομική τους ζωή.Πολλοί ξεχνάνε και παρασύρονται,ταυτίζονται με τους αγώνες,μετά ρωτάνε \"πού ήμουν εγώ μέσα σε όλο αυτό;πού είμαι τώρα;
Oύτε μόνο οι αγώνες μας είμαστε.Κι αυτή μία παγίδα είναι εξιδανίκευσης.Δίνεις όσα κρίνεις πως μπορείς,όχι τα πάντα σε έναν σκοπό,θυσιάζοντας τα απαραίτητά σου για να λειτουργείς ως άτομο.Δεν συγχωνευόμαστε με τις μάχες,γιατί τότε γινόμαστε ένα σύνολο μαχών και ξεχνάμε πως δεν είμαστε μόνο αυτές.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by DissolvedGirl_
> .......Όσο για τα λόγια του συμforumίτη που ανέφερες, τα βρήκα λίγο \"ανόητα\"; η \"ηττοπαθητικα\" για το γούστο μου. Το forum δεν είναι αυτόματη γεννήτρια ηλεκτρονικών απαντήσεων για να φοβάται ο συγγραφέας ότι θα τον θεραπεύσει μηχανή. Είναι άνθρωποι πίσω από κάθε απάντηση, άτομα που συμπάσχουν και συμβουλεύουν στα προβλήματα που διαβάζουν, εκτος αν κάποιος από αυτούς είναι cyborg, cylon η robot. Όπως και πριν, το forum είναι ένα μέσο για να αποσπάσεις κάποιες πληροφορίες, να δεχτείς συμβουλές, να ακούσεις κριτική και στο τέλος να συλλογιστείς αν κάτι από όλα αυτά σε βοηθησε. Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω διαβάσει σοβαρό θέμα στο οποιο να απαντάν οι χρηστες του forum με κακια, mania η εμπάθεια, ασχέτως αν οι μεταξύ τους απόψεις διαφέρουν. Απαντάει ο κάθε ένας βεβαια με το δικό του στυλ αλλα, με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις, δεν έχω βρει άτομα που να μην έχουν διάθεση άλληλο-υποστήριξης, εκτος από εσένα που το έχεις ξεκαθαρίσει πολλές φορες (no μπηχτή εδώ, έτσι είναι).
> 
> Δηλαδή, αν κάποιος διάβαζε ένα πολύ συγκλονιστικό βιβλίο που τον έκανε να σκεφτεί και να αλλάξει τη ζωή του προς το καλύτερο, θα έπρεπε να σκεφτεί \"θέλω να αλλάξω από άνθρωπο, όχι από αράδες κειμένου σε χαρτί\"; Και αυτές άνθρωπος τις έγραψε, όπως και κάθε απάντηση σε αυτό το forum. Προσωπικά έχω δει έργο στην τηλεόραση, σαχλορομαντικη κομεντί που ισα που την παρακολουθούσα, μονο που στο τέλος είχε έναν τόσο δυνατό, αισιόδοξο μονόλογο που τον κατέγραψα αμέσως στο ημερολόγιο μου και μου άλλαξε τρομερά την νοοτροπία... θα έπρεπε να τον απορρίψω επειδή το υπόλοιπο έργο ήταν μάπα η επειδή η τηλεόραση βάζει ηλίθια προγράμματα κατά κόρον; Όπως και εκεί, έτσι και στο forum χρειάζεται και λίγη κριτική σκέψη...


very intelligently thought out, as usual (οπως μου ελεγε και ο καθηγητης των αγγλικων με τον οποιο ημουν τσιμπημενη μικρη και ειχα γινει τσαμπιον στα essays)

να θυμισω εδω, για να μη ξεχνιομαστε, οτι το φορουμ , δεν ειναι χωρος θεραπειας, παρα χωρος επικοινωνιας και συμπαραστασης.
οποτε τα μεν μελη που επικαλουνται θεραπειες, απλα κανουν λαθος και τα εχουν μπλεξει λιγο τα πραγματα, τα δε μελη που χρησιμοποιουν τις δηλωσεις αυτες προς ενισχυση των ισχυρισμων τους (!), απλα δρουν εκ του πονηρου και τα εχουν μπλεξει πολυ τα πραγματα.......

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Αυτά!\'Οπως ακριβώς τα ανέλυσε η DG.
> 
> 
> ακριβως ετσι ε?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Καλημερα.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> ... Κνουλπ θα ξανασυμφωνήσω μαζί σου, απλά και ξεκάθαρα... κατ\' τ\' άλλα να δηλώσω πλήρη απογοήτευση που γίνεται χειρισμός ενός χρήστη που αποχώρησε, χρησιμοποιούνται τα λεγόμενά του και τολμάται η μετάφραση και ερμηνεία τους. Τί λυπηρό για τη ματιά του στα πράγματα, την τόσο αιχμηρή και ευάλωτη ταυτόχρονα...


α γεια σου

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> και συμπαραστασης.



απο συμπαρασταση εδω μεσα εχουμε πηξει....


 :Cool:

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Κnoulp,μόνο εδώ παρατηρείς να υπάρχουν κανίβαλοι;Mόνο εδώ λες υπάρχουν απωθημένα σε ανθρώπους;Μία μικροαποτύπωση της κοινωνίας μας είναι,με τα ίδια ποσοστά του ρατσισμού εκεί έξω κι εδώ μέσα.Με τα ίδια ποσοστά σε άλλη κλίμακα λοιπόν συναντάς και την αναλγησία,και την αδιαφορία,και την καλλιέργεια ή την έλλειψή της,και τον συναισθηματικό πλούτο και τη ανάλογη φτώχεια και όλα τα άλλα ανθρώπινα χαρακτηριστικά.Mπορείς να τα εξαλείψεις με κάποιον μαγικό τρόπο,ή απλά πρέπει να συνειδητοποιήσεις πως θα τα συναντάς εκεί κι εδώ και παντού,δεν είναι όλα τα δάχτυλα του χεριού ίδια.Κατανοώντας τις αιτίες του φόβου,μπορείς να τον αντιπαλέψεις,χωρίς να χάνεις στην προσπάθεια κομμάτια του εαυτού σου.Οι αλλαγές σε κοινωνίες δεν έρχονται παρά με αργά βήματα,αφουγκράζεσαι,παρατ ηρείς,μαθαίνεις.Προσαρμόζε σαι,δεν αναλώνεσαι.Στο λέω γιατί πολλοί αγωνιστές ξεχνάνε πως ταυτόχρονα είναι και άνθρωποι,έχουν την υποχρέωση και να διαφυλάσσουν τα προσωπικά τους όρια,να κρατάνε και να περιφρουρούν και την ατομική τους ζωή.Πολλοί ξεχνάνε και παρασύρονται,ταυτίζονται με τους αγώνες,μετά ρωτάνε \"πού ήμουν εγώ μέσα σε όλο αυτό;πού είμαι τώρα;
> Oύτε μόνο οι αγώνες μας είμαστε.Κι αυτή μία παγίδα είναι εξιδανίκευσης.Δίνεις όσα κρίνεις πως μπορείς,όχι τα πάντα σε έναν σκοπό,θυσιάζοντας τα απαραίτητά σου για να λειτουργείς ως άτομο.Δεν συγχωνευόμαστε με τις μάχες,γιατί τότε γινόμαστε ένα σύνολο μαχών και ξεχνάμε πως δεν είμαστε μόνο αυτές.




Φυσικά και όλα αυτά που περιγράφω γίνονται και στην κοινωνία μας έξω από την εικονική πραγματικότητα.
Αυτό που μπορώ να πω είναι πως το να τα ανεχόμαστε είναι σαν να τα συντηρούμε.
Το να χλευάζω την αναπηρία είναι σαν να την στιγματίζω. Αυτό είναι το μόνο μου μέλημα. Να δίνω στον κάθε ένα το δικαίωμα τα αποστιγματιστεί και να μιλήσει για τον εαυτό του. Έτσι όπως εσύ με προέτρεψες να κάνω μιλώντας για την δική μου ιστορία, η οποίο ερίσθο εν παρόδο δεν ολοκληρώθηκε κιόλας.
Όταν λοιπόν θα έχω την ευχέρεια να μιλάω χωρίς να νιώθω ανάπηρος και χωρίς να σκέφτομαι πως και ποιος θα με κρίνει τότε θα είμαι λίγο πιο χαρούμενος.

Και κάτι τελευταίο. Ο κόσμος αλλάζει και με τις επαναστάσεις.

----------


## RainAndWind

Ένας χρήστης με σοβαρό ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα,οφείλει να ρωτάει τον ειδικό που τον παρακολουθεί και γνωρίζει το ιστορικό του,για οτιδήποτε τον απασχολεί.Έναν επαγγελματία ψυχικής υγείας,για να λάβει έγκυρες απαντήσεις.Αν ακολουθήσει τη συμβουλή ενός μη ειδικού,το θέμα δεν είναι του μη ειδικού.Αυτή είναι η διαφορά και γι αυτό το λόγο υπάρχουν οι ανάλογες υπενθυμίσεις όταν μπαίνεις στο forum.

----------


## RainAndWind

Ο κόσμος αλλάζει Knoulp και με τις επαναστάσεις,αλλά η επανάσταση ξεκινάει από εμένα.Αλλιώς μου την φοράνε στο σβέρκο,χωρίς να είμαι έτοιμη γι αυτήν.Θες να σου αναφέρω πόσες \"επαναστάσεις\"ήταν δικτατορίες γιατί ακριβώς δεν είχαν τα χαρακτηριστικά της ατομικής εξέλιξης εξασφαλισμένα;Ξεκινάω από εμένα πάντα.

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Ο κόσμος αλλάζει Knoulp και με τις επαναστάσεις,αλλά η επανάσταση ξεκινάει από εμένα.Αλλιώς μου την φοράνε στο σβέρκο,χωρίς να είμαι έτοιμη γι αυτήν.Θες να σου αναφέρω πόσες \"επαναστάσεις\"ήταν δικτατορίες γιατί ακριβώς δεν είχαν τα χαρακτηριστικά της ατομικής εξέλιξης εξασφαλισμένα;Ξεκινάω από εμένα πάντα.




Μια επανάσταση για να χαρακτηρισθεί σαν επανάσταση θα πρέπει να τυγχάνει μεγάλης αποδοχής. Άλλως όπως πολύ σωστά είπες είναι δικτατορία.
Εάν εσύ και ο κάθε εσύ δεν συμφωνείς με την επανάσταση τότε απλά δεν λαμβάνεις μέρος σε αυτήν.
Τώρα όσον αφορά την συμβουλή του ειδικού, σαφώς και έτσι είναι τα πράγματα.
Δεν νομίζω ότι κανείς από εδώ μέσα (πλην ελαχίστων περιπτώσεων) θα διαφωνήσουν ως προς αυτό.

Επαναλαμβάνω καλή μου βροχή (μου αρέσει πολύ το όνομα σου) το μόνο που με ενδιαφέρει είναι να καταφέρουμε σιγά σιγά να αποστιγματίσουμε τις ψυχικές παθήσεις και να πορευτούμε στο επόμενο στάδιο που λέγεται αποδοχή.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Ένας χρήστης με σοβαρό ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα,οφείλει να ρωτάει τον ειδικό που τον παρακολουθεί και γνωρίζει το ιστορικό του,για οτιδήποτε τον απασχολεί.Έναν επαγγελματία ψυχικής υγείας,για να λάβει έγκυρες απαντήσεις.Αν ακολουθήσει τη συμβουλή ενός μη ειδικού,το θέμα δεν είναι του μη ειδικού.Αυτή είναι η διαφορά και γι αυτό το λόγο υπάρχουν οι ανάλογες υπενθυμίσεις όταν μπαίνεις στο forum.



και ποιος σου ειπε οτι οσοι γραφτηκαν εδω μεσα, εχουν παει ολοι σε ειδικο και εχουν μια εγκυρη και επιστημονικη βοηθεια περα απο το οτι κανει ενα φορουμ?

Τελος το ζητουμενο μας ειναι αν εχει ευθυνες το φορουμ, η το οτι η λειτουργια του φορουμ εχει καταστει μη βοηθητικη?

----------


## Alobar

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Ένας χρήστης με σοβαρό ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα,οφείλει να ρωτάει τον ειδικό που τον παρακολουθεί και γνωρίζει το ιστορικό του,για οτιδήποτε τον απασχολεί.Έναν επαγγελματία ψυχικής υγείας,για να λάβει έγκυρες απαντήσεις.Αν ακολουθήσει τη συμβουλή ενός μη ειδικού,το θέμα δεν είναι του μη ειδικού.Αυτή είναι η διαφορά και γι αυτό το λόγο υπάρχουν οι ανάλογες υπενθυμίσεις όταν μπαίνεις στο forum.


... ότι το θέμα δεν είναι του \'μη ειδικού\' κι ο καθένας φέρει την κύρια ευθύνη για τον εαυτό του, είναι κάτι που έχει ξαναειπωθεί. Αυτό που είναι εμφανές εδώ, είναι πως όταν κάποιος εκδηλώνει άποψη του τύπου \'δεν είναι σε θέση κάποιος που έχει ΣΟΒΑΡΟ ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα να διακρίνει τί και πώς\' σε μένα δείχνει για μια ακόμη φορά την πλήρη άγνοια και το παντελές \'τσουβάλιασμα\' αυτών που φέρουν το ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα. Ο άνθρωπος κάνει το πρόβλημα, όχι το πρόβλημα τον άνθρωπο. Μια βαριά κατάθλιψη δεν έχει την ίδια συμπεριφορά σε όσους την κουβαλούν, ούτε και μια ψύχωση ας πούμε. Αλλά με τέτοιες απόψεις έχουμε το θράσσος να λέμε κιόλα \'ά δε δέχομαι γνώμη από σένα, είσαι άρρωστος, τί να μου πεις κι εσύ...\'. Πολύ ωραία. Απ\' τη μια ισχυρίζεται κανείς αυτές τις μπούρδες, απ\' την άλλη θα χρησιμοποιήσει κιόλας τον \'άρρωστο\' ως πάτημα στην προσπάθειά του να καλύψει τα δικά του κενά. Τέλεια τακτική ανά τους αιώνες εφαρμόσιμη. Θα ξαναπώ ότι γίνεται χρήση των λεγομένων του αποχωρήσαντος μέλους, κάτι που μόνο εγώ βλέπω άραγε;...
Τί να πεις;... ως βαρέως καταθλιπτική μάλλον έχω λαθεμένη κρίση... και καλημέρα...

----------


## RainAndWind

:Smile: Συμφωνώ.Όπως και σε κάθε τομέα διαφορετικότητας,η λύση βρίσκεται στην ενημέρωση,την ευαισθητοποίηση,στην ατομική-και ευχής έργον-κοινωνική εγρήγορση,ώστε τα φαινόμενα(της λερναίας ύδρας)του ρατσισμού να γίνονται άμεσα αντιληπτά και να απομονώνονται.
Πατάνε πάνω σε φόβους,ανασφάλειες και ελλείψεις σε παιδεία και λανθασμένα πρότυπα οι μη αποδοχές του διαφορετικού.Τhe more we know,the less we fear. :Smile:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> 
> το μόνο που με ενδιαφέρει είναι να καταφέρουμε σιγά σιγά να αποστιγματίσουμε τις ψυχικές παθήσεις και να πορευτούμε στο επόμενο στάδιο που λέγεται αποδοχή.



ααααααα μαστα....
οποτε να υποθεσει κανεις,
οτι το αρχικο σου χομπυ,
να την λες συστημενα, το εχεις κλεισει?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> 
> 
> Τί να πεις;... ως βαρέως καταθλιπτική μάλλον έχω λαθεμένη κρίση... και καλημέρα...



δεν εχεις λαθεμενη κριση,
εχεις βολικη κριση.

Κατι που οσα χρονια γραφεις, αυτο κανεις με συνεπεια.


 :Smile: 

Καλημερα επισης.

----------


## RainAndWind

krino,λες άμα του υπογράψεις κάνα σχωροχάρτι να πάψεις να του τη λες για τον τραυματισμένο σου εγωισμό;Ή μήπως αισθάνεσαι πως ο οποιοσδήποτε σου ασκήσει κριτική,το να τον κατατρέχεις πάντα και παντού με σπόντες,τον βοηθάς να δει αυτό που-και καλά-δε βλέπει;Kάτι κάνεις λάθος,αλλά δεν το αναγνωρίζεις.Βγες από τη σημαντικότητα,όχι,δεν σε απειλούν οι αλλότριες κρίσεις.Αν δεν μπορείς να ξεπεράσεις την κριτική,αυτό είναι δικό σου θέμα,όχι του knoulp.

----------


## Alobar

... ε τότε να σου πω μιας και το αγνοείς επίσης, ότι οι \'ψυχικά ασθενείς\' για τους οποίους έχεις το θράσσος να μιλάς, συνήθως δεν είναι του βολέματος, είναι πανέξυπνοι και πολύ ευαίσθητοι... κι έχεις δίκιο. Με διακρίνει μια συνέπεια και μια έντονα διεισδυτική ματιά στο να βλέπω τί πραγματικά λες και κάνεις. Είναι χαρακτηριστικό του γραψίματος και του χαρακτήρα μου. Ένα δικό σου χαρακτηριστικό, είναι να αποφεύγεις να σχολιάζεις τα επιχειρήματα των άλλων όταν αυτά καταφέρνουν και ανατρέπουν εντελώς τα λεγόμενά σου. Για να αντιστέκεται κανείς, χρειάζονται επιχειρήματα. Επανάσταση είναι και η αντίσταση επίσης.

Έντιτ:
\'... Τί να πεις;... ως βαρέως καταθλιπτική μάλλον έχω λαθεμένη κρίση... και καλημέρα...\'

... όταν έγραψα αυτό λίγο πριν, δε θυμάμαι να ανέφερα το νικ σου. Αλλά αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς τόλμησες να τοποθετήσεις το μυαλό σου στο ίδιο επίπεδο με αυτό του αποχωρήσαντα, το κατάλαβες μάλλον ότι μιλούσα για σένα. Μ\' αρέσει η συνέπεια. Άλλοι τη διαθέτουν στην προσωπική τους κρίση, άλλοι στο \'φάσκω κι αντιφάσκω\' και άλλα πολλά...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> krino,λες άμα του υπογράψεις κάνα σχωροχάρτι να πάψεις να του τη λες για τον τραυματισμένο σου εγωισμό;Ή μήπως αισθάνεσαι πως ο οποιοσδήποτε σου ασκήσει κριτική,το να τον κατατρέχεις πάντα και παντού με σπόντες,τον βοηθάς να δει αυτό που-και καλά-δε βλέπει;Kάτι κάνεις λάθος,αλλά δεν το αναγνωρίζεις.Βγες από τη σημαντικότητα,όχι,δεν σε απειλούν οι αλλότριες κρίσεις.Αν δεν μπορείς να ξεπεράσεις την κριτική,αυτό είναι δικό σου θέμα,όχι του knoulp.



συγχωροχαρτια υπογραφουν οι χριστιανοι, οχι εγω.
Για ποιον τραυματισμενο εγωισμο μιλας?
Εγω το ονομαζω αλλιως, \"μην αφηνεις τους εξυπνακιδες σε χλωρο κλαρι\"

Κριτικη μου ασκουσαν παντα και οσοι την εκαναν, επραξαν παρα πολυ καλα.
Ποιος σου ειπε οτι ο κνουλπιος δεν τα βλεπει αυτα που λεω?
Τα βλεπει και πολυ καλα μαλιστα.
Απλα δεν θελει να τσακισει την εικονα που ειχε οταν πρωτομπηκε.

Αυτο που εκανα λαθοςμ ηταν οταν πρωτομπηκε ο κνουλπ,
δεν τον εστειλα στα τσακιδια απο τοτε, παρα καθομουν και συζηταγα.

Βγαινει σημερα και το παιζει οσιομαρτυρας και το καλυτερο παιδι.
Πες του (γιατι μαλλον εμενα δεν με βλεπει) οτι μεχρι να σβησει τα μυνηματα του (αν πρεπει να το κανει) θα διαβαζει ακριβως αυτα οταν θα το παιζει οσια παρθενα.

Οσο για το να με απειλησει καποιος,
πρεπει να εχει πολυ γερα κοτσια να το κανει.
Αν υπαρχει καποιος, να εισαι σιγουρη οτι αυτος δεν ειναι ο κνουλπ.

Το τι θα ξεπερασω και τι οχι, ειναι δικο μου θεμα οπως και του κνουλπ οπως και ολου του πλανητη.
Μεχρινα σβησει τα μυνηματα του, θα εχει αυτη την σταση με ακριβεια διαβητη.
Οταν θα το κανει, θα ληξει και η υποθεση αυτη.
Ελπιζω να μην μας παρει χρονια για αυτη την διαδικασια.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> ... ε τότε να σου πω μιας και το αγνοείς επίσης, ότι οι \'ψυχικά ασθενείς\' για τους οποίους έχεις το θράσσος να μιλάς, συνήθως δεν είναι του βολέματος, είναι πανέξυπνοι και πολύ ευαίσθητοι... κι έχεις δίκιο. Με διακρίνει μια συνέπεια και μια έντονα διεισδυτική ματιά στο να βλέπω τί πραγματικά λες και κάνεις. Είναι χαρακτηριστικό του γραψίματος και του χαρακτήρα μου. Ένα δικό σου χαρακτηριστικό, είναι να αποφεύγεις να σχολιάζεις τα επιχειρήματα των άλλων όταν αυτά καταφέρνουν και ανατρέπουν εντελώς τα λεγόμενά σου. Για να αντιστέκεται κανείς, χρειάζονται επιχειρήματα. Επανάσταση είναι και η αντίσταση επίσης.



απευθυνεσαι σε μενα μηπως?

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> συγχωροχαρτια υπογραφουν οι χριστιανοι, οχι εγω.
> Για ποιον τραυματισμενο εγωισμο μιλας?
> Εγω το ονομαζω αλλιως,* \"μην αφηνεις τους εξυπνακιδες σε χλωρο κλαρι\"*
> Κριτικη μου ασκουσαν παντα και οσοι την εκαναν, επραξαν παρα πολυ καλα.
> Ποιος σου ειπε οτι ο κνουλπιος δεν τα βλεπει αυτα που λεω?
> ...


ειλικρινά, πάρα πολύ κουραστικό.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by claire_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


αργα η γρηγορα, θα \'ρθειτε στα λογια μου...

----------


## claire

το θέμα είναι πως γίνεται μια γαμάτη κουβέντα και είναι μαλακία να πετάγονται μπηχτές επειδή κάποιοι έχουν προηγούμενα. ιδίως για νέα μέλη που ούτε ξέρουμε γιατί είστε τσακωμένοι, ούτε θέλουμε να μάθουμε.
επίσης, ακόμα κι αν κάποιον τον θεωρείς μαλάκα δεν σημαίνει πως είναι ολοκληρωτικά τέτοιος και δεν μπορεί να έχει και καλές πτυχές ή ωραίες απόψεις. δηλαδή ντάξει, δεν χρειάζεται να κατακρίνουμε ότι λέγεται εδώ μέσα μόνο και μόνο επειδή το λέει κάποιος που δεν συμπαθούμε. 
όσο για τις αντιθέσεις, ε, οι άνθρωποι το έχουν αυτό το κουσούρι και να πέφτουν σε αντιφάσεις και να αλλάζουν απόψεις.

(πάρντον μάι φρεντς...)

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> ... ε τότε να σου πω μιας και το αγνοείς επίσης, ότι οι \'ψυχικά ασθενείς\' για τους οποίους έχεις το θράσσος να μιλάς, συνήθως δεν είναι του βολέματος, είναι πανέξυπνοι και πολύ ευαίσθητοι... κι έχεις δίκιο. Με διακρίνει μια συνέπεια και μια έντονα διεισδυτική ματιά στο να βλέπω τί πραγματικά λες και κάνεις. Είναι χαρακτηριστικό του γραψίματος και του χαρακτήρα μου. Ένα δικό σου χαρακτηριστικό, είναι να αποφεύγεις να σχολιάζεις τα επιχειρήματα των άλλων όταν αυτά καταφέρνουν και ανατρέπουν εντελώς τα λεγόμενά σου. Για να αντιστέκεται κανείς, χρειάζονται επιχειρήματα. Επανάσταση είναι και η αντίσταση επίσης.
> 
> 
> ...


μαλλον εκανα λαθος,
και δεν απευθυνεσαι σε μενα.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by claire_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



συμφωνω μαζι σου.

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> .............Βγες από τη σημαντικότητα,όχι,δεν σε απειλούν οι αλλότριες κρίσεις.Αν δεν μπορείς να ξεπεράσεις την κριτική,αυτό είναι δικό σου θέμα,όχι του knoulp.



Συμφωνώ. Δεν πρέπει να μας απειλούν οι αλλότριες κρίσεις. Βέβαια ρέιν, πιστεύω πως σε κανέναν δεν είναι ευχάριστο να του τη λέει κάποιος κατ\' εξακολούθηση, χωρίς να έχουν προηγούμενα. Νομίζω ότι όλοι σχεδόν θα ενοχλούνταν και θα εκπλήσσονταν -αν μη τι άλλο- χωρίς απαραίτητα να νοιώθουν έντονο το στοιχείο της σημαντικότητας. Απλή ανθρώπινη συνηθισμένη και αναμενόμενη αντίδραση, κατά τη γνώμη μου, η αντίδραση του κρίνο. 

Θα βοηθούσε όμως και τον κνουλπ, να καταλάβει τι είναι αυτό που τον έκανε να κολλήσει πάνω στο προφίλ του κρίνο και να είναι αυτό το προφίλ τελικά που τον έκανε να μπει εδώ. Δεν το λέω ειρωνικά, το λέω γιατί πιστεύω πως όσο πιο ολοκληρωμένη είναι η αυτογνωσία ενός ανθρώπου, τόσο πιο κοντά είναι στο να λυθούν περισσότερα από τα προβλήματά του. 
Και αυτό ισχύει για όλους. 
Πολύ ή λίγο ασθενείς ή υγιείς.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by claire_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



και με αυτο συμφωνω.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> krino,λες άμα του υπογράψεις κάνα σχωροχάρτι να πάψεις να του τη λες για τον τραυματισμένο σου εγωισμό;Ή μήπως αισθάνεσαι πως ο οποιοσδήποτε σου ασκήσει κριτική,το να τον κατατρέχεις πάντα και παντού με σπόντες,τον βοηθάς να δει αυτό που-και καλά-δε βλέπει;Kάτι κάνεις λάθος,αλλά δεν το αναγνωρίζεις.Βγες από τη σημαντικότητα,όχι,δεν σε απειλούν οι αλλότριες κρίσεις.Αν δεν μπορείς να ξεπεράσεις την κριτική,αυτό είναι δικό σου θέμα,όχι του knoulp.



θα δωσω συγχωροχαρτι σε ενα ανθρωπακι που μπηκε εδω μεσα και στο 3ο-4ο ποστ μου κανει κυρηγμα?






> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> Γιατί δεν απαντάς καλέ μου Κρίνε.
> Πάνσοφε υποστηρικτή της αθωότητας και του απόλυτου κενού.
> Μοναδικέ εκφραστή της αλήθειας και του σωστού.
> Σε παρακαλώ εγώ ο υποστηρικτής σου. Απάντησε για ποιόν λόγο παίζεις με τα συναισθήματα και τις παθήσεις των γειτόνων σου. 
> Εξήγησε στο καλό κοριτσάκι που σε ρώτησε για ποιόν λόγω επιμένεις να ζεις την τετράγωνη ζωή σου χωρίς ίχνος διάθεσής να ανθίσεις από μόνο σου καλό μου Κρινάκι.
> 
> Βάλε σε παρακαλώ το κακό κοριτσάκι που σε ρώτησε στην θέση της. Εκεί που της αξίζει να βρίσκετε. 
> ...




Αστο και δεν τσουλαει.
Ο ιδιος ο κνουλπ ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αισθανεται μια χαρα σε οτι μου εχει απαντησει και καλα κανει.
Εξισου καλα θα κανω και εγω να του απανταω οπως απανταω.

Οποτε κνουλπ,
κανενα προβλημα απολυτως.
Εσυ γραφε τα σχετικα πονηματα σου περι πονου και αλλων αγαθων πραξεων, και στο καπακι θα σου βαζω την αλληλογραφια μας.

Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δεν θα αλλαξει τιποτα και ποτε.
Ωστοσο πρεπει να υπαρχει κατι ετσι ωστε να σου στρωνει την επιδερμιδα.

Τις καλημερες μου.

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> .............Βγες από τη σημαντικότητα,όχι,δεν σε απειλούν οι αλλότριες κρίσεις.Αν δεν μπορείς να ξεπεράσεις την κριτική,αυτό είναι δικό σου θέμα,όχι του knoulp.
> 
> 
> ...





Καταρχήν να βάλω κάποια πράγματα σε μια σειρά.
Δεν μπήκα στο forum με αποκλειστικό σκοπό να την πω στον Krino.
Ρώτησα κάτι και περίμενα να γίνει μια πολιτισμένη συζήτηση.
Ανταυτού εισέπραξα ειρωνεία και χλευασμό.(όποιος έχει την διάθεση και τον χρόνο μπορεί να ανατρέξει στην αλληλογραφία στην οποία αναφέρομαι).
Όπως έχω πει σε προηγούμενη καταχώρηση μου, το συγκεκριμένο μέλος, με τον τρόπο αυτό απευθύνετε στα ταπεινότερα και στα πιο αρχέγονα των συναισθημάτων των ανθρώπων και είναι ιδιαίτερα δύσκολο να μην ανταποκριθείς.
Μετά από μερικές συζητήσεις κατάλαβα ότι είχα πέσει στην παγίδα και τελικά δεν οδηγούσε πουθενά όλο αυτό το σκηνικό.
Από εκεί και μετά σταμάτησα να ασχολούμαι. Και φυσικά δεν πρόκειται ξανά να ασχοληθώ και στο μέλλον.
Θεωρώ ανήθικό να υπάρχουν άνθρωποι οι οποίοι εκμεταλλεύονται την δική μου αναπηρία και ικανοποιούν τα δικά τους ταπεινά κίνητρα. Άνθρωποι οι οποίοι στοχοποιουν ασθένειες και καταστάσεις και διευρύνουν τα taboo της ήδη συντηρητικής μας κοινωνίας. Δεν νομίζω ότι η συζήτηση με τέτοιου είδους ανθρώπους μπορεί σε οποιονδήποτε βαθμό να προάγει την οποιαδήποτε προσπάθεια που μπορεί να συντελείτε σε αυτόν εδώ τον χώρο.
Φυσικά και υπάρχουν και διαφορετικές αντιλήψεις οι οποίες είναι δεκτές.

Δεν δικαιολογούμε με τα παραπάνω. Απλά εξηγώ την δική μου πλευρά.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> 
> 
> Καταρχήν να βάλω κάποια πράγματα σε μια σειρά.
> 
> 
> αντε για βαλτα, αυτο περιμενω τοσο καιρο.
> 
> ...



Παμε ομως να δουμε το ποσο ηθικος εισαι, ποιος σε προκαλεσε οπως λες και ολα τα υπολοιπα μυνηματα, αφου θες και φρεσκαρισμα.




Το πρωτο σου μυνημα,
Εστάλη στις 23-10-2009 στις 16:11




> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> 
> Είναι προφανές ότι δεν έχεις κάτι για να πεις για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα.....
> Ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερα όμως να μας εκθέσεις τις αντιρρήσεις σου μήπως και μας βοηθήσεις να κάνουμε τον σύλλογο καλύτερο από αυτό που φανταζόμαστε.....
> 
> Θα χαρώ πολύ να δω τις προτάσεις σου....
> Και βέβαια εάν το επιθυμείς να τις συζητήσουμε κιόλας ....


και η απαντηση μου,


Εστάλη στις 23-10-2009 στις 17:17



> _Originally posted by krino_
> γεια σου knoulp καλως ηρθες,
> 
> αν εννοεις το θεμα του θρεντ, οχι δεν εχω να πω κατι, ηδη εχω γραψει παρα πολλα και αρκουν.
> Αν εννοεις το θεμα του συλλογου να σου πω την γνωμη μου.
> Καθε συλλογος φτιαχνεται για να συνεννωσει, προασπισει, ενημερωσει ατομα με κοινα προβληματα.
> Ετσι για παραδειγμα να πω για μενα.
> Εγω δεν πασχω απο κατι, δεν παιρνω φαρμακα, δεν εχω ερθει σε μια θεση οπως αρκετοι αλλοι που εχουν αισθανθει βαλλομενοι καθως η Χ ψυχικη παθηση τους απομονωσε και τους εκανε να ζητουν μια ασπιδα προστασιας.
> Σε τι ακριβως θα βοηθουσε η παρουσια μου, αντε στην καλυτερη περιπτωση, να ειμαι συμπαραστατης?
> ...





μετα ακολουθει το δευτερο σου μυνημα που εγραψες στο φορουμ,

Εστάλη στις 2-11-2009 στις 09:42




> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> γεια σου knoulp καλως ηρθες,
> 
> αν εννοεις το θεμα του θρεντ, οχι δεν εχω να πω κατι, ηδη εχω γραψει παρα πολλα και αρκουν.
> ...


παρατηρησε οτι μεχρι στιγμης υπαχουν καλοσυνες.....


οπως και να εχει,
σου απαντω στις
Εστάλη στις 2-11-2009 στις 10:36




> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



το επομενο μυνημα σου στο φορουμ εγινε
Εστάλη στις 2-11-2009 στις 17:37




> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> Για κακή μου τύχη δυστυχώς εργάζομαι και οι ώρες που μπορώ να μπαίνω και να απαντώ είναι δυστυχώς περιορισμένες, το μόνο που μπορώ εύκολα να κάνω στα κλεφτά είναι να ρίχνω μια ματιά στο τι γράφετε.
> 
> Τώρα στα δικά μας παμμέγιστε διανοητή.
> 
> Αναφέρομαι σε εσένα γιατί εσύ μου έκανες περισσότερο εντύπωση. Δεν έχω κάποια διάθεση να σε θίξω αλλά να καταλάβω περισσότερο τι ακριβώς κάνεις εδώ μέσα.
> Φυσικά και το επίθετο μου δεν είναι Πουαρό, ούτε και είμαι εντεταλμένος κάποιου από εδώ μέσα. Φυσικά και δεν είμαι κριτής, πόσο πια αδέκαστος.
> 
> ...



και το επομενο στις
3-11-2009 στις 09:40




> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> 
> Μου είναι λίγο δύσκολο να αντιπαρατεθώ με τους κορυφαίους της διανόησης αλλά θα προσπαθήσω να το κάνω (σας παρακαλώ ευχηθείτε μου καλή τύχη).
> 
> Τα πράγματα έχουν ως εξής. 
> 
> Μάλλον θα πρέπει να αναθεωρήσεις εκ νέου την άποψή σου ότι δεν πάσχεις από κάποια μορφή ψυχικής πάθησης. Ίσως είναι καιρός να επισκεφτείς κάποιον ειδικό ο οποίος να μπορέσει να διαγνώσει την πραγματική σου πάθηση.
> Εάν φυσικά μου επιτρέπεις θα ήθελα να σου συστήσω να βγεις εντελώς έξω από αυτή την εικονική πραγματικότητα που έχεις χτίσει γύρο σου και να βρεις μια πραγματική ζωή να ζήσεις. Ξέρω είναι ιδιαίτερα δύσκολο αυτό αλλά πραγματικά θα πρέπει να το προσπαθήσεις πολύ. Και να ξέρεις εμείς θα είμαστε εδώ να σε στηρίξουμε σε ότι μας χρειαστείς. Φυσικά για να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο θα πρέπει να ενημερώσεις πρώτα από όλους τον εαυτό σου και αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι αυτό θα είναι το πιο δύσκολο από όλα όσα έχεις κάνει μέχρι τώρα. Όμως κανείς πρέπει να αντλεί κουράγιο και δύναμη ακόμη και από τα πιο μικρά άτομα (με την έννοια της μικρότερης δυνατής σχάσης της ύλης όπως περιγράφετε από τον Δημόκριτο) της ζωής που τον περιβάλει.
> ...


και το επομενο σου μυνημα στο φορουμ στις,
Εστάλη στις 3-11-2009 στις 11:30




> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> 
> Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος που μου απάντησες.
> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλα ουρανομήκη κριτή των πεποιθήσεων και των αρχών.
> Σκέφτομαι συνέχεια αυτά που μου γράφεις και ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να ξεκολλήσω από την τετράγωνη ζωή μου.
> Δώσε μου σε παρακαλώ λίγο καιρό να αφομοιώσω τα γραφόμενα σου μια και με τα ελάχιστα εφόδια που διαθέτω θα μου χρειαστεί κάποιος εύλογος χρόνος να τα επεξεργαστώ.
> 
> Ειλικρινά έχω αρχίσει να μπαίνω στον κόσμο σου και αυτό με συναρπάζει.
> ...



μην ξεχασεις ΠΟΤΕ σου τι με παρακαλεσες, για αυτο στο εβαλα σε bold.....





Συνεχιζεις για καμποσα μυνηματα να απαντας ΜΟΝΟ σε εμενα γιατι αραγε?
ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΣΟΥ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΕΙ ΣΩΣΤΑ?

Μετα απο μερες, τελικα αποφασιζεις να ποσταρεις το πρωτο σου μυνημα που δεν απευθυνεται σε εμενα.....


και αυτο το κανεις στις,
Εστάλη στις 4-11-2009 στις 18:34




> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by dimm_
> Αποφάσισα να επισκεφτώ μια ψυχολόγο έτσι ώστε παράλληλα με τα φάρμακα που παίρνω να μπορέσω να γίνω καλύτερα.Έχω πανικούς με αγοραφοβία για 3 χρόνια όπως έχω ξαναπεί.Επειδή είναι πολύς ο καιρός και έχω απογοητευτεί,πραγματικά καίγομαι για μια λύση γιατι αυτή την στιγμή δεν μπορώ να δουλέψω.
> 
> 
> ...



γιατι αραγε?

ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΣΟΥ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΕΙ.





Και για να τελειωνουμε,
γιατι στο κανω αυτο?


ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΜΟΥ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΕΙ.


ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΠΑΥΛΑ

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> ......Καταρχήν να βάλω κάποια πράγματα σε μια σειρά.
> Δεν μπήκα στο forum με αποκλειστικό σκοπό να την πω στον Krino.
> Ρώτησα κάτι και περίμενα να γίνει μια πολιτισμένη συζήτηση.
> Ανταυτού εισέπραξα ειρωνεία και χλευασμό.(όποιος έχει την διάθεση και τον χρόνο μπορεί να ανατρέξει στην αλληλογραφία στην οποία αναφέρομαι).
> Όπως έχω πει σε προηγούμενη καταχώρηση μου, το συγκεκριμένο μέλος, με τον τρόπο αυτό απευθύνετε στα ταπεινότερα και στα πιο αρχέγονα των συναισθημάτων των ανθρώπων και είναι ιδιαίτερα δύσκολο να μην ανταποκριθείς.
> Μετά από μερικές συζητήσεις κατάλαβα ότι είχα πέσει στην παγίδα και τελικά δεν οδηγούσε πουθενά όλο αυτό το σκηνικό.
> Από εκεί και μετά σταμάτησα να ασχολούμαι. Και φυσικά δεν πρόκειται ξανά να ασχοληθώ και στο μέλλον.
> Θεωρώ ανήθικό να υπάρχουν άνθρωποι οι οποίοι εκμεταλλεύονται την δική μου αναπηρία και ικανοποιούν τα δικά τους ταπεινά κίνητρα. Άνθρωποι οι οποίοι στοχοποιουν ασθένειες και καταστάσεις και διευρύνουν τα taboo της ήδη συντηρητικής μας κοινωνίας. Δεν νομίζω ότι η συζήτηση με τέτοιου είδους ανθρώπους μπορεί σε οποιονδήποτε βαθμό να προάγει την οποιαδήποτε προσπάθεια που μπορεί να συντελείτε σε αυτόν εδώ τον χώρο.


 α γεια σου

----------


## lllogan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9xM25AA6XE

----------


## nature

knoulp, 
πιστεύεις ότι αυτό το φόρουμ, απευθύνεται μόνον και αποκλειστικά σε ψυχικά ασθενείς?

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by nature_
> knoulp, 
> πιστεύεις ότι αυτό το φόρουμ, απευθύνεται μόνον και αποκλειστικά σε ψυχικά ασθενείς?





Πιστεύω ότι το συγκεκριμένο forum απευθύνεται σε ψυχικά ασθενείς πρωτίστως. Μετά έρχονται όλες οι άλλες συνομοταξίες όπως οι φίλοι και συγγενείς ψυχικά ασθενών, οι ειδικοί ψυχίατροι και ψυχολόγοι κοινωνικοί λειτουργοί και μετά κάθε είδους άνθρωπος που για τον έναν ή τον άλλο λόγο έχει την διάθεση και την επιθυμία να βρίσκεται ανάμεσα σε αυτήν την κατηγορία των ανθρώπων.
Φυσικά πιστεύω ότι για να εκφράσει κανείς άποψη περί ψυχικών νοσημάτων θα πρέπει πρώτα από όλα να έχει μια σχετική εμπειρία και τριβή με το όλο θέμα.
Καλοδεχούμενες είναι και οι απόψεις και οι σκέψεις ανθρώπων οι οποίοι έχουν όλη την καλή διάθεση να προσφέρουν με τον λόγο τους και ίσως με την παρουσία τους.
Δύστυχος υπάρχει και η μερίδα των ανθρώπων που πραγματικά δεν έχουν τι να κάνουν στην ζωή τους και πειραματίζονται με τους ψυχικά πάσχοντες.
Όπως εξήγησα σε προηγούμενη καταχώρησή μου αυτού του είδους οι συμπεριφορές προάγουν και ενισχύουν τα ήδη υπάρχοντα taboo. Στοχοποιούν ανθρώπους και συμπεριφορές και στιγματίζουν ψυχές και συνειδήσεις.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> 
> Στοχοποιούν ανθρώπους και συμπεριφορές και στιγματίζουν ψυχές και συνειδήσεις.



κατι που φυσικα εσυ στις ιντερνετικες σου επαφες δεν το εχεις κανει ποτε σου και για αυτο το καταριεσαι....
ξουτ ξουτ ξουτ μακρια απο εμας, ετσι κνουλπιε???


Συνεχισε γιατι αποδεικνυεις το ποσο καραγκιοζης εισαι.

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by nature_
> knoulp, 
> πιστεύεις ότι αυτό το φόρουμ, απευθύνεται μόνον και αποκλειστικά σε ψυχικά ασθενείς?
> 
> ...



Πιστεύω πως εδώ είναι το κλειδί του προβλήματος που προέκυψε.

Εγώ πάντως, δεν το ερμηνεύω έτσι το φόρουμ. Για μένα ψυχολογία, δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ψυχική ασθένεια. 
Και έχω καταλάβει (λάθος?) πως εδώ είναι φόρουμ ψυχολογίας. Και ψυχολογικό είναι και το θέμα της εξέρτησης από το τσιγάρο. Μπορεί συνεπώς και ένας καπνιστής που θέλει να κόψει το τσιγάρο, πλην όμως δεν έχει κάποια ψιχική ασθένεια, να θέλει να συμμετέχει στο φόρουμ. Της ψυχολογίας άπτονται χίλια δυο θέματα που μπορεί να απασχολούν έναν ψυχικά υγιή άνθρωπο και να επιθυμεί να συμμετέχει εδώ. Πχ, αν τσακώνονται τα παιδιά του, αν τον καταπιέζει ο προϊστάμενος, αν έμπλεξε σε μια δύσκολη σχέση.......

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Η ψυχολογία είναι πολύ συγκεκριμένη επιστήμη και έχει να κάνει με πολλά θέματα. 
Ορίζεται σε ενότητες και στηρίζεται στην παρατήρηση και στην στατιστική. Είναι ξαδέρφη της φιλοσοφίας (εξ ου και το βιβλίο του ΛΟΥ ΜΑΡΙΝΟΦ με τίτλο ΠΛΑΤΩΝΑΣ ΟΧΙ ΠΡΟΖΑΚ).
Φυσικά και δεν είναι απαραίτητο να αντιμετωπίζει κανείς άμεσα ψυχολογικά προβλήματα. Ούτε είναι απαραίτητο να έχει διαγνωσθεί κάποια ψυχοπαθολογία.
Κατά την άποψή μου είναι σημαντικό για όποιον βρίσκετε εδώ να έχει κάποιον λόγο που να συνδέεται με αυτά που ανέφερα και που ανέφερες και εσύ.

Το πρόβλημα ξεκινάει από την στιγμή ο κάθε άνθρωπος που έχει δικαίωμα πρόσβασης σε αυτόν τον χώρο δεν σέβεται την ιδιαιτερότητα του πάσχοντα που έχει απέναντί του.

----------


## nature

knoulp, sτο πρώτο κομμάτι συμφωνώ με την άποψή σου, αν και δεν πρέπει να παραβλέψουμε ότι εδώ είναι φόρουμ, δηλ. ελεύθερο βήμα διακίνησης απόψεων. Μάλιστα επ αυτού είχα παλιότερα, ενδιαφέρουσες αντιπαραθέσεις με ένα μέλος που έχει τώρα αποχωρήσει, τον sabb. Εγώ επέμενα ότι πρέπει να έχουμε ψυχολογική προσέγγιση στα θέματα και εκείνος επέμενε στην ελευθερία απόψεων και προσεγγίσεων ενός ελεύθερου βήματος διακίνησης ιδεών. Δεν θυμάμαι τα θρεντς για να σε παραπέμψω, αν και ήταν μια συχνή μας αντιπαράθεση.

Στο τελευταίο κομμάτι που γράφεις, θα τολμήσω μια ερώτηση, ελπίζοντας σε μια ειλικρινή απάντηση που θα βοηθήσει την κατάσταση και όχι να βάλω λάδι στη φωτιά. Πού ακριβώς πιστεύεις ότι ο κρινο δεν σέβεται την ιδιαιτερότητα ειδικά (το τονίζω) των ψυχικά πασχόντων? Αν δεν θέλεις, εννοείται, μην απαντάς, σεβαστό.

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by nature_
> knoulp, sτο πρώτο κομμάτι συμφωνώ με την άποψή σου, αν και δεν πρέπει να παραβλέψουμε ότι εδώ είναι φόρουμ, δηλ. ελεύθερο βήμα διακίνησης απόψεων. Μάλιστα επ αυτού είχα παλιότερα, ενδιαφέρουσες αντιπαραθέσεις με ένα μέλος που έχει τώρα αποχωρήσει, τον sabb. Εγώ επέμενα ότι πρέπει να έχουμε ψυχολογική προσέγγιση στα θέματα και εκείνος επέμενε στην ελευθερία απόψεων και προσεγγίσεων ενός ελεύθερου βήματος διακίνησης ιδεών. Δεν θυμάμαι τα θρεντς για να σε παραπέμψω, αν και ήταν μια συχνή μας αντιπαράθεση.
> 
> Στο τελευταίο κομμάτι που γράφεις, θα τολμήσω μια ερώτηση, ελπίζοντας σε μια ειλικρινή απάντηση που θα βοηθήσει την κατάσταση και όχι να βάλω λάδι στη φωτιά. Πού ακριβώς πιστεύεις ότι ο κρινο δεν σέβεται την ιδιαιτερότητα ειδικά (το τονίζω) των ψυχικά πασχόντων? Αν δεν θέλεις, εννοείται, μην απαντάς, σεβαστό.



Το συγκεκριμένο άτομο έθεσε πολύ σωστά και ωμά την θέση του σχετικά με τον λόγο ύπαρξής του σε αυτό το forum.
Δεν κρατάω ημερολόγιο όπως κάνει ο ίδιος θα αναφέρω τα εξής που μου έχουν μείνει στο μυαλό και από εκεί μπορεί όποιος θέλει να βγάλει τα δικά του συμπεράσματα.
Δήλωσε ότι βρίσκετε εδώ μέσα για να πειραματίζεται με τις ανθρώπινες συμπεριφορές και να περιεργάζεται τις αντιδράσεις τους πολλές φορές μάλιστα προκαλώντας τες.
Δήλωσε ότι δεν πάσχει από κανενός είδους ασθένεια και ότι δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα ψυχικό. Ανταυτού δηλώνει ότι δεν βρίσκει κανέναν απολύτως λόγο να παρέχει κανενός είδους στήριξη σε κάποιο μέλος μια και το forum αυτό δεν προσφέρει τέτοιου είδους βοήθεια.
Θα σε παραπέμψω εάν θέλεις στην τελευταία μας συζήτηση που είχα με την RAIN και στην οποία επενέβη χωρίς ίχνος διάθεσης για βοήθεια αλλά με μία έκδηλη διάθεση για ειρωνεία και αλαζονεία.
Φυσικά όλα αυτά που σου λεω δεν είναι μόνο δικές μου διαπιστώσεις.
Είναι διαπιστώσεις και πολλών άλλων εδώ μέσα.

Τέλος πάντων αρκετά ασχολήθηκα με τον συγκεκριμένο.
Σε παρακαλώ θα ήθελα να μην αναφερθούμε ξανά στο άτομό του.

----------


## PETRAN

Ψυχολογία? Φυσικά και το φορουμ αυτό δεν έχει σχέση με την ψυχολογία σαν επιστήμη, δεν θα δει κανείς να συζητείται για την θεωρία οπτικής αντίληψης του gregory η για την διαφορά μακροπρόθεσμης και βραχυπρόθεσμης μνήμης του Tulving, η για την θεωρία επίλυσης προβλημάτων, η για την διαδική θεωρία των συναισθημάτων των Schacter &amp; Singer, η για τις δυναμικές διαμόρφωσης του εαυτού η για την απόδοση αιτίας σε κοινωνικές καταστάσεις. Ούτε για την σχηματική θεωρία της κατάθλιψης του beck. Φυσικά και η ψυχολογία δεν είναι φιλοσοφιά αλλά πειραματική επιστήμη πλεον (τα τελευταία 80 χρόνια). Συνήθως ο κόσμος μπερδεύει την επιστήμη της ψυχολογίας με την \"λαική ψυχολογία\" που είναι μια πρακτική πραγματεία που έχουμε όλοι στο μυαλό μας για τις αιτίες πίσω από τις διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις, τα συναισθήματα και τα κίνητρα των ανθρώπων (και που έχει και δική της βιβλιογραφία στα ράφια των βιβλιοπολίων μπερδεύοντας ποιο πολύ τα πράγματα π.χ. \"απαλλάξου από το αφεντικό σου και νιώσε καλύτερα σε 5 βήματα\" μπλα μπλα). Με τον ίδιο τρόπο που όλοι οι άνθρωποι έχουμε μια \"λαική φυσική\" (η γενικότερα μια \"λαική επιστήμη\") για τους λόγους και τα αίτια που συμβαίνουν τα πράγματα γενικά. Ψυχολογία ονομάζεται \"η επιστήμη που μελετά τον νου και την συμπεριφορά των οργανισμών\" (και όχι μόνο των ανθρώπων φυσικά).


To forum αυτό, αν και δεν είναι φορουμ ψυχολογίας, έχει συγκεκριμένη θεματολογία και αυτό είναι η αλληλο-υποστήριξη μεταξύ των ατόμων που υποφέρουν από κάποιο ψυχοπαθολογικό πρόβλημα. Εντάξει, το \"γενικά\" είναι η ποιο ανάλαφρη πλευρά του φορουμ πράγμα που δείχνει και στις ατέλειωτες βλακώδεις και άχρηστες κοκορομαχίες σας και που αντικατοπτρίζει το μεγάλο κενό που νιώθετε στην καθημερινότητα σας. Όμως τα πράγματα έχουν και τα όρια τους και πιστεύω ότι αυτή η παιδική βλακωδία που κάνετε τα έχει ξεπεράσει. Υπάρχουν και άλλα φορουμ που δίνονται για τέτοια ωραία χομπι-του-loser σαν αυτά που πράττετε με τόσο ζήλο εδώ πέρα. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί επιμένετε κάποιοι να ποστάρουν σε τέτοιο φορουμ την στιγμή που υπάρχουν τόσοι άλλοι τρόποι και φορουμ που επικεντρώνονται καθαρά στο loseriλικι ,στην κατινιά, στα τραβεστι, στην φύση-χασίσι και στο epic failure.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> 
> Το συγκεκριμένο άτομο έθεσε πολύ σωστά και ωμά την θέση του σχετικά με τον λόγο ύπαρξής του σε αυτό το forum.
> 
> 
> αν σε ενδιαφερει να μαθεις τον λογο υπαρξης μου εδω μεσα,
> κατσε να διαβασεις οσα μυνηματα εχω στειλει.
> Κατσε να διαβασεις τι εχω γραψει στο παρελθον, οταν στο συγκεκριμενο χωρο ηταν μια παρεα στην οποια κανενας δεν εσκαβε το λακο του αλλου, κατι που σημερα ειναι σχεδον καθημερινο φαινομενο.
> ...

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> Για να μαθεις οτι οι εξυπναδες πληρωνονται και τιποτα σε αυτο το πλανητη δεν μενει ξεχρεωτο.
> Επισης να ειχεις υποψη σου, οτι η ολη σου υποθεση, μου προξενει μονο fun και τιποτα αλλο.
> Εισαι ενας απο τους λογους που συνεχιζω να γραφω ακομα εδω μεσα.
> 
> Τοσο απλα.
> 
> [/color]

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> Για να μαθεις οτι οι εξυπναδες πληρωνονται και τιποτα σε αυτο το πλανητη δεν μενει ξεχρεωτο.
> ...



ρε συ πετραν,
πως εχεις την εντυπωση οτι εχω τοσο ασχημη διαθεση?
εγραψα για fun και αυτο ισχυει.

Το παρακατω προς αποκατασταση της πραγματικοτητας....


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alobar

\'... Δεν γίνεται κανείς γελοίος με τις ιδιότητες που έχει, αλλά με τις ιδιότητες που προσποιείται ότι έχει...\'

Λα Ροσφουκώ,1613-1680,Γάλλος συγγραφέας

\'... διασκέδασε κι εσύ έναν καταθλιπτικό... μπορείς!...\'

Alobar

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ρε συ πετραν,
> πως εχεις την εντυπωση οτι εχω τοσο ασχημη διαθεση?
> εγραψα για fun και αυτο ισχυει.
> 
> Το παρακατω προς αποκατασταση της πραγματικοτητας....




Μα άν τα έγραφες λόγω άσχημης διάθεσης θα ήταν το σωστό. Αν ο ορισμός της διασκέδασης για σένα είναι το ξεκατίνιασμα τότε

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> 
> \'... διασκέδασε κι εσύ έναν καταθλιπτικό... μπορείς!...\'
> 
> Alobar




Οι νευρωτικοί χτίζουν κάστρα στον αέρα. Οι ψυχωτικοί ζουν σ\' αυτά. Και οι ψυχίατροι παίρνουν το νοίκι.

Jerome Lawrence

----------


## Alobar

\'... σε αντίθεση με τους ανόητους που πλανώνται πλάνην οικτρά...\'

Alobar

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> Μα άν τα έγραφες λόγω άσχημης διάθεσης θα ήταν το σωστό. Αν ο ορισμός της διασκέδασης για σένα είναι το ξεκατίνιασμα τότε




You are 


so i will 


by the way,
sorry mate,
αλλα ποτε δεν εχω ασχημη διαθεση,
απλα δεν μου βγαινει.

Τι εχεις να πεις σαν ειδικος περι αυτου?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> \'... σε αντίθεση με τους ανόητους που πλανώνται πλάνην οικτρά...\'
> 
> Alobar


Απέκτησα μια καινούργια σκιά. Έπρεπε να απαλλαγώ από την παλιά. Δεν έκανε ό,τι έκανα.

Steven Wright

----------


## Alobar

\'... σωστά... ούτε και η καινούργια θα σ\' αντέξει...\'

Alobar

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> \'... σωστά... ούτε και η καινούργια θα σ\' αντέξει...\'
> 
> Alobar


\"οταν η σκια σου δεν σε αντεχει,
μην διστασεις να την αλλαξεις μεχρι να βρεις την σωστη, αυτη ξερει να σε βρει, εσυ οχι....\"


Κρινο

----------


## Alobar

\'... η δικιά σου άλλαξε τόπο διαμονής κι έβγαλε εισιτήριο χωρίς επιστροφή... καλή είναι κι η υπομονή στον άνθρωπο μέχρις εξαντλήσεως αποθεμάτων...\'

Alobar

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> \'... η δικιά σου άλλαξε τόπο διαμονής κι έβγαλε εισιτήριο χωρίς επιστροφή... καλή είναι κι η υπομονή στον άνθρωπο μέχρις εξαντλήσεως αποθεμάτων...\'
> 
> Alobar



\"Η υπομονη στον ανθρωπο ειναι η τεχνη να βλεπεις μακρυτερα απο εκεινους που δεν την εχουν.
Η το εχεις η δεν το ειχες ποτε.
Αν το εχεις, δεν θα σου τελειωσει ποτε, αν οχι τοτε πλεεις σε μυθους...\"


Κρινο

----------


## Alobar

\'... και η αυταπάτη είναι να νομίζεις ότι την κατέχεις...\'

Alobar

----------


## keep_walking



----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> \'... και η αυταπάτη είναι να νομίζεις ότι την κατέχεις...\'
> 
> Alobar



Οταν αφαιρεσεις απο τον ανθρωπο την αυταπατη, 
ειναι σαν να του αφαιρεις την ευτυχια.

Ιψεν Χενρικ (1828-1906)

----------


## nature

Για να καταλήξουμε και κάπου, 
τελικά η λέξη εύρυθμη, γράφεται με 1 ή με 2 ρ??

----------


## Alobar

\'... κι όταν αφαιρείς απ\' τον εαυτό σου το δικαίωμα στο σεβασμό, αποκτάς την αυταπάτη να τον απαιτείς απ\' τους άλλους...\'

Alobar

----------


## Alobar

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Για να καταλήξουμε και κάπου, 
> τελικά η λέξη εύρυθμη, γράφεται με 1 ή με 2 ρ??


... για δε ρίχνετε μια ματιά στη λέξη \'καραγκιόζης\' που απηύθυνε ο αγαπητός Κρίνος στον χρήστη Κνουλπ;... ήταν λίγο πριν κάνετε την ερώτηση για το πού υπάρχει έλλειψη σεβασμού απ\' τον χρήστη προς τους \'ψυχικά πάσχοντες\'... με ένα φαντάζομαι...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Για να καταλήξουμε και κάπου, 
> τελικά η λέξη εύρυθμη, γράφεται με 1 ή με 2 ρ??



νομιζω και οι δυο ειναι σωστες,
αλλα με ενα ρ ειναι η πιο συνηθισμένη.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> 
> 
> ... για δε ρίχνετε μια ματιά στη λέξη \'καραγκιόζης\' που απηύθυνε ο αγαπητός Κρίνος στον χρήστη Κνουλπ;...



ετσι γραφεται ο καραγκιοζης.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> \'... κι όταν αφαιρείς απ\' τον εαυτό σου το δικαίωμα στο σεβασμό, αποκτάς την αυταπάτη να τον απαιτείς απ\' τους άλλους...\'
> 
> Alobar



\"ο σεβασμος ειναι κατι που ποτε δεν απαιτειται,
αλλα κερδιζετε οταν αυτος εχει καποια αξια.\"


Κρινος

----------


## Alobar

- Από το θέμα: \'Όταν γνώρισα το θάνατο\'...

Έγραψε το μέλος Γουίρντ:
\'... knoulp μην δίνεις σημασία στην άτυχή παρέμβαση του Κρίνου που πάει να αλλαξοδρομήσει το θέμα σου...
Ο κρίνος και ο κάθε Κρίνος, προφανώς έχοντας τα δικά του προβλήματα, αδυνατεί να σεβαστεί μια εξομολόγηση που γίνεται με τόσο θάρρος...\'

- Γουίρντ, θα μπορούσε να το έχει πει κάποιος άλλος, δεν έχω να χωρίσω με κανέναν τίποτα. Θα διαφωνήσω. Κι εμένα μπορεί να μου έχουν σκοτώσει τη μάνα και τον πατέρα, αλλά το σεβασμό τον έχω από τότε που γεννήθηκα απέναντι στους άλλους. 

- Το δε μέλος Κρίνος, σου την είπε κιόλα... 
\'... προφανως εχω δικα μου προβληματα ε??
για πες τα μας, να τα μαθουμε.....

να σεβαστω ποιον?
τον κρετινο που γραφτηκε για να με βριζει?
Τον ειδες ποτε να λεει οτι εκανε λαθος?
κανε μας την χαρη λαιμαι....\'

- Ο ίδιος στη σελίδα 6 λέει:
\'... Επειδη δεν ειμαστε ουτε χθεσινοι, αλλα ουτε και πιτσιρικαδες,
νομιζω οτι γνωριζετε οτι ο σεβασμος ειναι ενα πραγμα το οποιο πρεπει ΠΡΩΤΑ να το βγαζεις και ΜΕΤΑ να το απαιτεις...\' 

- Στο παρόν θρεντ όμως, λέει το εξής:
\'... \"ο σεβασμος ειναι κατι που ποτε δεν απαιτειται,
αλλα κερδιζετε οταν αυτος εχει καποια αξια.\"...\'

- Και από το θέμα: \'Σχετικά με τη λειτουργία και τους στόχους της κοινότητας\', σελ. 47:

\'... knoulp 14:28 Διαβάζει το θέμα: Σχετικά με τη λειτουργία και τους στόχους της κοινότητας



Βρε συ κνουλπακο,
τοση μελετη πια και μονο σε αυτο το θεμα?

Μηπως θες να κανουμε κατι οι δυο μας και ντρεπεσαι να μου το πεις?
Μηπως σε σοκαρε η προταση που σου ειπα για καφεδακι και την θεωρησες ως σεξουαλικη παρενοχληση?
Μηπως εισαι συνεσταλμενος και εχεις κατι στο μυαλο σου αλλα δεν τολμας να το βγαλεις προς τα εξω?



Μιλα μου γιατι ανησυχω....\'

- Δεν έχω να σχολιάσω ειλικρινά. Δε μ\' ενδιαφέρει να είμαι/γίνω συμπαθής σε κανέναν. Λυπάμαι να βλέπω χρήστες που εθελοτυφλούν μπροστά σε αυτό που κάνει. Λυπάμαι να βλέπω χρήστες να τον προκαλούν να ξερνά ασυνάρτητα. Από μένα μόνο σαρκασμός και αστειότητες πλέον. Κυρίως λυπάμαι που χειρίστηκε μέλη που θα κατονομάσω. Πάνος, Πανικούλα, Κηπ, Βινς και τώρα καταπιάνεται με τον Κνουλπ. Άποψή μου. Κυρίως καταπιάνεται με τη ματιά όσων δε φτάνει. Γεγονός. Κι ούτε θα φτάσει ποτέ. Επίσης λυπάμαι για μια ακόμη φορά, που κάποιοι πασχίζουν να υψώσουν την ταμπέλα του \'υγιούς\'. Δεν έγινε και τίποτα ξέρετε. Ο ορισμός του νορμάλ και φυσιολογικού θα αργήσει πολύ ακόμη...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> - Από το θέμα: \'Όταν γνώρισα το θάνατο\'...
> 
> Έγραψε το μέλος Γουίρντ:
> \'... knoulp μην δίνεις σημασία στην άτυχή παρέμβαση του Κρίνου που πάει να αλλαξοδρομήσει το θέμα σου...
> Ο κρίνος και ο κάθε Κρίνος, προφανώς έχοντας τα δικά του προβλήματα, αδυνατεί να σεβαστεί μια εξομολόγηση που γίνεται με τόσο θάρρος...\'
> 
> - Γουίρντ, θα μπορούσε να το έχει πει κάποιος άλλος, δεν έχω να χωρίσω με κανέναν τίποτα. Θα διαφωνήσω. Κι εμένα μπορεί να μου έχουν σκοτώσει τη μάνα και τον πατέρα, αλλά το σεβασμό τον έχω από τότε που γεννήθηκα απέναντι στους άλλους. 
> 
> ...




αφου στην ουσια φτιαχνεσαι οταν με σχολιαζεις,
γιατι δεν το ομολογεις?

Η συγκρουση που νιωθεις απο την μια να απωθεις να με διαβαζεις και απο την αλλη η αναγκη σου οχι μονο να διαβασεις αλλα και να απαντησεις, δινει τρομερες αντιφασεις.....


Μην την ψαχνεις αλλο,
ετσι φιλικα θα σου πω,
οτι οσο ασχολεισαι, τοσο πιο fun εχει.

Απορω γιατι χαλιεσαι αλλα εσυ ξερεις.....
 :Cool:

----------


## keep_walking

[marquee] test[/marquee]

----------


## keep_walking

[flash=200x100]http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?action=attachment&amp;tid=5672&amp; pid=152184[/flash]

----------


## keep_walking

Παιδες ακουτε τη μουσικη αυτοματα?

----------


## melissa

ναι!

----------


## Θεοφανία

Κηπ...............εισαι Θεος!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RainAndWind

αχαχαχα,μουσικό topic,αυτά είναι!
Μη χαλάτε ρε τις καρδιές σας με μαλακίες,αρκετά το πιπιλήσαμε.Κοιτάχτε να περνάτε καλά παντού και μη φτιάχνετε γύρω σας και άλλα μέρη που να δένονται μέσα σας με αρνητισμούς.Have more fun,relax,take a breath,punch a pillow,γουοτέβα,αλλά σταματήστε να γεμίζετε τη ζωή σας με ανάγκες αποδείξεων του οτιδήποτε σε άλλους.Προσωπικά εγώ την έννοια του fun αποκλείεται να την μετατρέψω σε \"την λέω και την ξαναλέω στους άλλους\".Δε γουστάρω,απλά.Fun είναι να κάθομαι με ένα καλό,σοβαρό βιβλίο(πχ pornography)κοντά σε τζάκι,fun είναι να πηγαίνω σε καταγώγια για χορό,fun είναι να ακούω μουσική και να γουστάρω,να κάνω σεξ,να μιλάω με αυτούς που αγαπώ για σαχλαμάρες και να γελάμε,να βγαίνω από το κωλομπετό και να βρίσκω μέρη που να συναρπάζουν τις αισθήσεις μου,τέτοια τιποτένια.:P:P

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by nature_
> knoulp, sτο πρώτο κομμάτι συμφωνώ με την άποψή σου, αν και δεν πρέπει να παραβλέψουμε ότι εδώ είναι φόρουμ, δηλ. ελεύθερο βήμα διακίνησης απόψεων. Μάλιστα επ αυτού είχα παλιότερα, ενδιαφέρουσες αντιπαραθέσεις με ένα μέλος που έχει τώρα αποχωρήσει, τον sabb. Εγώ επέμενα ότι πρέπει να έχουμε ψυχολογική προσέγγιση στα θέματα και εκείνος επέμενε στην ελευθερία απόψεων και προσεγγίσεων ενός ελεύθερου βήματος διακίνησης ιδεών. Δεν θυμάμαι τα θρεντς για να σε παραπέμψω, αν και ήταν μια συχνή μας αντιπαράθεση.
> 
> Στο τελευταίο κομμάτι που γράφεις, θα τολμήσω μια ερώτηση, ελπίζοντας σε μια ειλικρινή απάντηση που θα βοηθήσει την κατάσταση και όχι να βάλω λάδι στη φωτιά. Πού ακριβώς πιστεύεις ότι ο κρινο δεν σέβεται την ιδιαιτερότητα ειδικά (το τονίζω) των ψυχικά πασχόντων? Αν δεν θέλεις, εννοείται, μην απαντάς, σεβαστό.



Για να τελειώνουμε λοιπόν με το θέμα που ξεκινήσαμε να πω ότι ποσώς με ενδιαφέρει τι κάνει ο krinos και ο κάθε krinos εδώ μέσα με του κώλου του την τρύπα.
Την δίνει, την πέρνει, την αδιάζει την γεμίζει, την διαιρεί την πολλαπλασιάζει, δικαίωμα του είναι. Και είναι υποχρέωση όλων εμάς να το αποδεχόμαστε και να υποστηρίζουμε την κάθε είδους ιδιαιτερότητα.
Το πρόβλημα ξεκινάει με την τρύπα που υπάρχει στο μυαλό και στην ψυχή του.
Από εκεί αρχίζουν τα προβλήματα.

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> Ψυχολογία? Φυσικά και το φορουμ αυτό δεν έχει σχέση με την ψυχολογία σαν επιστήμη, δεν θα δει κανείς να συζητείται για την θεωρία οπτικής αντίληψης του gregory η για την διαφορά μακροπρόθεσμης και βραχυπρόθεσμης μνήμης του Tulving, η για την θεωρία επίλυσης προβλημάτων, η για την διαδική θεωρία των συναισθημάτων των Schacter &amp; Singer, η για τις δυναμικές διαμόρφωσης του εαυτού η για την απόδοση αιτίας σε κοινωνικές καταστάσεις. Ούτε για την σχηματική θεωρία της κατάθλιψης του beck. Φυσικά και η ψυχολογία δεν είναι φιλοσοφιά αλλά πειραματική επιστήμη πλεον (τα τελευταία 80 χρόνια). Συνήθως ο κόσμος μπερδεύει την επιστήμη της ψυχολογίας με την \"λαική ψυχολογία\" που είναι μια πρακτική πραγματεία που έχουμε όλοι στο μυαλό μας για τις αιτίες πίσω από τις διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις, τα συναισθήματα και τα κίνητρα των ανθρώπων (και που έχει και δική της βιβλιογραφία στα ράφια των βιβλιοπολίων μπερδεύοντας ποιο πολύ τα πράγματα π.χ. \"απαλλάξου από το αφεντικό σου και νιώσε καλύτερα σε 5 βήματα\" μπλα μπλα). Με τον ίδιο τρόπο που όλοι οι άνθρωποι έχουμε μια \"λαική φυσική\" (η γενικότερα μια \"λαική επιστήμη\") για τους λόγους και τα αίτια που συμβαίνουν τα πράγματα γενικά. Ψυχολογία ονομάζεται \"η επιστήμη που μελετά τον νου και την συμπεριφορά των οργανισμών\" (και όχι μόνο των ανθρώπων φυσικά).
> 
> 
> To forum αυτό, αν και δεν είναι φορουμ ψυχολογίας, έχει συγκεκριμένη θεματολογία και αυτό είναι η αλληλο-υποστήριξη μεταξύ των ατόμων που υποφέρουν από κάποιο ψυχοπαθολογικό πρόβλημα. Εντάξει, το \"γενικά\" είναι η ποιο ανάλαφρη πλευρά του φορουμ πράγμα που δείχνει και στις ατέλειωτες βλακώδεις και άχρηστες κοκορομαχίες σας και που αντικατοπτρίζει το μεγάλο κενό που νιώθετε στην καθημερινότητα σας. Όμως τα πράγματα έχουν και τα όρια τους και πιστεύω ότι αυτή η παιδική βλακωδία που κάνετε τα έχει ξεπεράσει. Υπάρχουν και άλλα φορουμ που δίνονται για τέτοια ωραία χομπι-του-loser σαν αυτά που πράττετε με τόσο ζήλο εδώ πέρα. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί επιμένετε κάποιοι να ποστάρουν σε τέτοιο φορουμ την στιγμή που υπάρχουν τόσοι άλλοι τρόποι και φορουμ που επικεντρώνονται καθαρά στο loseriλικι ,στην κατινιά, στα τραβεστι, στην φύση-χασίσι και στο epic failure.




Δεν θα μπορούσα να συμφωνήσω περισσότερο.
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ που έδωσες μια πιο έγκυρη και επιστημονική ματιά στην δική μου θέση.

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> Ψυχολογία? Φυσικά και το φορουμ αυτό δεν έχει σχέση με την ψυχολογία σαν επιστήμη, δεν θα δει κανείς να συζητείται για την θεωρία οπτικής αντίληψης του gregory η για την διαφορά μακροπρόθεσμης και βραχυπρόθεσμης μνήμης του Tulving, η για την θεωρία επίλυσης προβλημάτων, η για την διαδική θεωρία των συναισθημάτων των Schacter &amp; Singer, η για τις δυναμικές διαμόρφωσης του εαυτού η για την απόδοση αιτίας σε κοινωνικές καταστάσεις. Ούτε για την σχηματική θεωρία της κατάθλιψης του beck. Φυσικά και η ψυχολογία δεν είναι φιλοσοφιά αλλά πειραματική επιστήμη πλεον (τα τελευταία 80 χρόνια). Συνήθως ο κόσμος μπερδεύει την επιστήμη της ψυχολογίας με την \"λαική ψυχολογία\" που είναι μια πρακτική πραγματεία που έχουμε όλοι στο μυαλό μας για τις αιτίες πίσω από τις διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις, τα συναισθήματα και τα κίνητρα των ανθρώπων (και που έχει και δική της βιβλιογραφία στα ράφια των βιβλιοπολίων μπερδεύοντας ποιο πολύ τα πράγματα π.χ. \"απαλλάξου από το αφεντικό σου και νιώσε καλύτερα σε 5 βήματα\" μπλα μπλα). Με τον ίδιο τρόπο που όλοι οι άνθρωποι έχουμε μια \"λαική φυσική\" (η γενικότερα μια \"λαική επιστήμη\") για τους λόγους και τα αίτια που συμβαίνουν τα πράγματα γενικά. Ψυχολογία ονομάζεται \"η επιστήμη που μελετά τον νου και την συμπεριφορά των οργανισμών\" (και όχι μόνο των ανθρώπων φυσικά).
> 
> 
> To forum αυτό, αν και δεν είναι φορουμ ψυχολογίας, έχει συγκεκριμένη θεματολογία και αυτό είναι η αλληλο-υποστήριξη μεταξύ των ατόμων που υποφέρουν από κάποιο ψυχοπαθολογικό πρόβλημα. Εντάξει, το \"γενικά\" είναι η ποιο ανάλαφρη πλευρά του φορουμ πράγμα που δείχνει και στις ατέλειωτες βλακώδεις και άχρηστες κοκορομαχίες σας και που αντικατοπτρίζει το μεγάλο κενό που νιώθετε στην καθημερινότητα σας. Όμως τα πράγματα έχουν και τα όρια τους και πιστεύω ότι αυτή η παιδική βλακωδία που κάνετε τα έχει ξεπεράσει. Υπάρχουν και άλλα φορουμ που δίνονται για τέτοια ωραία χομπι-του-loser σαν αυτά που πράττετε με τόσο ζήλο εδώ πέρα. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί επιμένετε κάποιοι να ποστάρουν σε τέτοιο φορουμ την στιγμή που υπάρχουν τόσοι άλλοι τρόποι και φορουμ που επικεντρώνονται καθαρά στο loseriλικι ,στην κατινιά, στα τραβεστι, στην φύση-χασίσι και στο epic failure.


Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω την άποψη του αγαπητού Πέτρου που είναι ψυχολόγος.
Πιστεύεις Πέτρο ότι η εξωτερίκευση συναισθημάτων και σκέψεων από ψυχικά πάσχοντες μέσα σε έναν τέτοιο χώρο θα μπορούσε πραγματικά να βοηθήσει στην αντιμετώπιση από πλευράς τους κάποιον προβλημάτων.? Φυσικά και δεν μιλάμε για θεραπεία.
Έχεις διαπιστώσει κάτι τέτοιο από κάποιους από τους θεραπευόμενούς σου.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> αχαχαχα,μουσικό topic,αυτά είναι!
> Μη χαλάτε ρε τις καρδιές σας με μαλακίες,αρκετά το πιπιλήσαμε.Κοιτάχτε να περνάτε καλά παντού και μη φτιάχνετε γύρω σας και άλλα μέρη που να δένονται μέσα σας με αρνητισμούς.Have more fun,relax,take a breath,punch a pillow,γουοτέβα,αλλά σταματήστε να γεμίζετε τη ζωή σας με ανάγκες αποδείξεων του οτιδήποτε σε άλλους.Προσωπικά εγώ την έννοια του fun αποκλείεται να την μετατρέψω σε \"την λέω και την ξαναλέω στους άλλους\".Δε γουστάρω,απλά.Fun είναι να κάθομαι με ένα καλό,σοβαρό βιβλίο(πχ pornography)κοντά σε τζάκι,fun είναι να πηγαίνω σε καταγώγια για χορό,fun είναι να ακούω μουσική και να γουστάρω,να κάνω σεξ,να μιλάω με αυτούς που αγαπώ για σαχλαμάρες και να γελάμε,να βγαίνω από το κωλομπετό και να βρίσκω μέρη που να συναρπάζουν τις αισθήσεις μου,τέτοια τιποτένια.:P:P


γιατι ποιος ειπε οτι χαλαει η καρδια μας?
τουλαχιστον η δικη μου, τωρα για τις αλλες δεν ξερω.
Επισης ολα αυτα που περιγραφεις σαν fun, σωστα ειναι αλλα εδω μιλαγαμε για fun στο ιντερνετ.

Σημερα η καρικατουρα του fun ειναι ο κνουλπακος, για μενα φυσικα.
Μονος του επελεξε κατι τετοιο.
Γιατι λοιπον να μην το διασκεδασουμε?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> 
> Για να τελειώνουμε λοιπόν με το θέμα που ξεκινήσαμε να πω ότι ποσώς με ενδιαφέρει τι κάνει ο krinos και ο κάθε krinos εδώ μέσα με του κώλου του την τρύπα.
> Την δίνει, την πέρνει, την αδιάζει την γεμίζει, την διαιρεί την πολλαπλασιάζει, δικαίωμα του είναι. Και είναι υποχρέωση όλων εμάς να το αποδεχόμαστε και να υποστηρίζουμε την κάθε είδους ιδιαιτερότητα.
> 
> 
> πωπωπω.....
> βρε συ κνουλπακο,
> ...


 :Big Grin:

----------


## kyknos25

ελεοοοοοοος ελεοοοοοος

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> by the way,
> sorry mate,
> αλλα ποτε δεν εχω ασχημη διαθεση,
> απλα δεν μου βγαινει.
> 
> Τι εχεις να πεις σαν ειδικος περι αυτου?




Hmmm...dis is a difficult case! mein gott!



Pisteuw oti o eswteros ponos pou niotis mesa sou den ekfrazete ston ekso kosmos...auto exei san apotelesma na antlis idoni apo auta ta roz grammata kai oles ates tis papa-ritses poy grafis because all this is ego-enhancing! 


i suggest rest and lots of sexual intercourse with transvestites.


Dr. Petran
ADHD ADD GAD

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> Hmmm...dis is a difficult case! mein gott!
> 
> 
> 
> Pisteuw oti o eswteros ponos pou niotis mesa sou den ekfrazete ston ekso kosmos...auto exei san apotelesma na antlis idoni apo auta ta roz grammata kai oles ates tis papa-ritses poy grafis because all this is ego-enhancing! 
> 
> ...




ich glaube es nicht!!!!
ist die situation so schlecht? 

 :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Alobar

Originally posted by RainAndWind:

\'... αχαχαχα,μουσικό topic,αυτά είναι!
Μη χαλάτε ρε τις καρδιές σας με μαλακίες,αρκετά το πιπιλήσαμε.Κοιτάχτε να περνάτε καλά παντού και μη φτιάχνετε γύρω σας και άλλα μέρη που να δένονται μέσα σας με αρνητισμούς.Have more fun,relax,take a breath,punch a pillow,γουοτέβα,αλλά σταματήστε να γεμίζετε τη ζωή σας με ανάγκες αποδείξεων του οτιδήποτε σε άλλους.Προσωπικά εγώ την έννοια του fun αποκλείεται να την μετατρέψω σε \"την λέω και την ξαναλέω στους άλλους\".Δε γουστάρω,απλά.Fun είναι να κάθομαι με ένα καλό,σοβαρό βιβλίο(πχ pornography)κοντά σε τζάκι,fun είναι να πηγαίνω σε καταγώγια για χορό,fun είναι να ακούω μουσική και να γουστάρω,να κάνω σεξ,να μιλάω με αυτούς που αγαπώ για σαχλαμάρες και να γελάμε,να βγαίνω από το κωλομπετό και να βρίσκω μέρη που να συναρπάζουν τις αισθήσεις μου,τέτοια τιποτένια.:P:P...\'

... καλημέρα Ρέϊν. Λέω \'καλημέρα\' γιατί δυστυχώς τέτοια ώρα ξυπνάω πια το πρωΐ. Το μεσημέρι δηλαδή. Έτσι είναι όταν για 9 μήνες υποφέρεις από Α - ϋπνία. Σε καθιστά Α - νήμπορο για όλη σου την καθημερινότητα σχεδόν. Βαριά λέξη το \'ανήμπορος\' αλλά όταν δε σε φοβίζουν οι έννοιες, γιατί να σε φοβίζουν οι λέξεις; Είναι σχεδόν οδυνηρό θα έλεγα, για έναν άνθρωπο σαν εμένα που είμαι της κίνησης και μπορούσα να εργάζομαι 12 και 13 ώρες, να με βλέπω τώρα έτσι. Εμ ήθελα και απεξάρτηση όμως, καλά να πάθω! Φαντάζομαι οι ειδικοί του φόρουμ θα είναι σε θέση να υποθέσουν τί σημαίνει αυτό όταν συμβαίνει υπό μεγάλο βαθμό δυσκολίας. Και πόσο δυσκολότερο γίνεται όταν στο καπάκι σε βρίσκει κι ένα τσαμπουκαλεμένο επεισόδιο κατάθλιψης και σε τσακίζει περισσότερο. Πρόσθεσε λοιπόν. Αϋπνία, σωματική κόπωση, διατροφή ανά δυο μέρες, παντελής έλλειψη διάθεσης για ο,τιδήποτε σχεδόν, κάκιστη αντιμετώπιση από οικογενειακό περιβάλλον - που εν τω μεταξύ σου έχει δώσει όλα τα απαραίτητα εφόδια για να κάνεις κακό στον εαυτό σου -, Α - νηδονία συναισθήματος - άλλο οδυνηρό για έναν άνθρωπο με ανεπτυγμένη εσωτερική νοημοσύνη -, Α - φραγκία όσο δε πάει άλλο, Α - νεργία, έλλειψη συντρόφου (έτσι εννοώ το σεξ), χάσιμο φίλων (τους οποίους δε παρακαλάω κιόλα). Βασικά ένα ακόμη που με ενοχλεί πολύ, πέραν του ότι η ανημπόρια με καθιστά ανίκανη να βάλω οποιονδήποτε στόχο - από πού να πρωτοξεκινήσει κανείς - είναι που δε μπορώ να γράψω ποίηση πια. Πλάκα - πλάκα, \'προσδιορίζομαι\' επιθετικά από ένα σωρό λέξεις που αρχίζουν από Α, εκτός απ\' αυτήν του Αλ - κοολισμού πλέον. Α - υτοσαρκασμός, μεγάλο όπλο και χρειαζούμενο στην περίπτωσή μου. Βάλε και την Ά - ρνηση στο να πάρω αντικαταθλιπτικά. Βλέπεις, μπορεί να μη πιστεύω καθόλου σε μένα, αλλά ρε γαμώτο έναν εγκέφαλο που δε \'πειράχτηκε\' διανοητικά τόσα χρόνια από κατάχρηση αλκοόλ, μάλλον θα πρέπει να τον κρατήσω Α - λώβητο. Ένα ακόμη που με ανησυχεί, είναι μια ενδεχόμενη μετάσταση. Καλά, αν προστεθεί ένας τέτοιος φόβος σε όλα τα ήδη υπάρχοντά μου, χαιρέτα μου τον πλάτανο εντελώς όμως. Απορώ με τον ψυχαναλυτή μου ώρες - ώρες. Άτιμος άνθρωπος, κάπου βλέπει σε μένα αυτά που εγώ ο στραβούλιακας αδυνατώ ρε παιδί μου. Θύμωνε και μη ερεύνα, μου λεει. Έτσι κι εγώ θυμώνω. Είναι το μόνο συναίσθημα που μπορώ να νιώσω αυτή την εποχή. Και ξεσπάω. Ξέρει ότι γράφω εδώ. Υπό τις ευλογίες του λοιπόν. Αλλά μ\' ενόχλησε κι ο πληθυντικός που χρησιμοποίησες. 
\'... μη φτιάχνετε γύρω σας και άλλα μέρη που να δένονται μέσα σας με αρνητισμούς...\'. Όχι όλοι. Ίσως το νούμερο το οποίο συμμετέχει σ\' αυτό το χώρο και που διαθέτει το απόλυτο χάος στην εγκεφαλική του ήπειρο. Το νούμερο δηλαδή, που κάποιοι από σας έχετε χαλαλίσει μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα φαιάς ουσίας - κρίμα - και γνώσεων ψυχολογίας. Κι επειδή όπως είπε κι ο Πετράν, είναι αντιπροσωπευτικό δείγμα όσων καταπιέζονται στην έξω ζωή τους να είναι ο εαυτός τους, και βρίσκουν το νετ για να δείξουν ό,τι σκατό κουβαλάνε, είπα χτες να διασκεδάσω. Ποταπό - ξεποταπό, αυτό έχω αυτή τη στιγμή και αυτό θα χειριστώ. Μια ακόμη δραστηριότητα που μπορώ ακόμη να φέρω εις πέρας Ρέϊν, είναι να ψιλοτακτοποιώ το μπλογκ μου, ούτε λόγος να γράψω κάτι καινούργιο. Απ\' τη μια λοιπόν έχουμε τον τυπάκο αυτό, που μας δείχνει ό,τι δε μπορεί να δείξει εκεί έξω, αλλά απ\' την άλλη υπάρχουν κι άνθρωποι σαν εμένα που εδώ μέσα είναι ακριβώς όπως κι έξω. Έτσι θύμωσα χτες με την αισχρή του συμπεριφορά απέναντι στον Κνουλπ και είπα να το διασκεδάσω κι εγώ λίγο, ελλείψει άλλων δραστηριοτήτων. Σαφώς και η ζωή μου δεν είναι \'φυσιολογική\' πια. Αν πάλι κάποιος κατάφερνε να την έχει με όλα αυτά τα μπαγκάζια που έχω εγώ στη δική μου καμπούρα, θα τού \'βγαζα το καπέλο που δε φοράω. Αυτά λοιπόν και χαίρομαι αν διασκεδάζουν κι άλλοι που είναι σε παρόμοια κατάσταση. Στα επόμενα θρεντς που θα ξανασυμβεί το ίδιο, θα έχω απλά την απορία για το τί είδους επιχειρήματα έχουν απομείνει, προκειμένου να μπουν κάποιοι σε διάλογο μαζί του. Μαζί μου θα χρειαστεί μάλλον να εξαντλήσει όλα τα αποφθέγματα \'μεγάλων αντρών\' πρώτα. 
... τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, πλάκα - πλάκα, σα να άρχισα να ξαναγράφω στίχους με τα χτεσινά... άντε καλή μου επάνοδο και καλή μας συνέχεια γενικότερα...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> 
> 
> θα έχω απλά την απορία για το τί είδους επιχειρήματα έχουν απομείνει, προκειμένου να μπουν κάποιοι σε διάλογο μαζί του. 
> 
> 
> σε ενοχλει πιο πολυ που υπαρχει κοσμος που μιλαει μαζι μου,
> η που παρασυρεσαι σε διαλογο που δεν θες?
> 
> ...



 :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by kyknos25_
> ελεοοοοοοος ελεοοοοοος

----------


## RainAndWind

Αlobar,εύχομαι σύντομα να μπορέσεις να χειριστείς όσα τελευταία έχουν απομείνει από έναν παλιό εαυτό,για να μπορείς να σε φροντίζεις,να σε προστατεύεις και να σε αγαπάς κάθε σου στιγμή και κάθε σου μέρα. :Smile:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by kyknos25_
> ελεοοοοοοος ελεοοοοοος



μιας και εγινε μουσικο το θρεντ και μιλαμε για ελεος......


Ζαβαρακατρανέμια ζαβαρακατρανέμια
Αλληλούια αλληλούια

Ζαβαρακατρανέμια ίλεως ίλεως
λάμα λάμα νάμα νάμα νέμια
Αλληλούια αλληλούια

Ίλεως ίλεως ίλεως
ίλεως ίλεως νέμια
Ίλεως ίλεως ίλεως ίλεως
λάμα λάμα νάμα νάμα νέμια
Αλληλούια αλληλούια

Ζαβαρακατρανέμια ζαβαρακατρανέμια
Αλληλούια αλληλούια

Ζαβαρακατρανέμια ίλεως ίλεως
λάμα λάμα νάμα νάμα νέμια
Αλληλούια αλληλούια
Αλληλούια αλληλούια


ξερεις τι θελει να πει ο ποιητης?

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> Originally posted by RainAndWind:
> 
> \'... αχαχαχα,μουσικό topic,αυτά είναι!
> Μη χαλάτε ρε τις καρδιές σας με μαλακίες,αρκετά το πιπιλήσαμε.Κοιτάχτε να περνάτε καλά παντού και μη φτιάχνετε γύρω σας και άλλα μέρη που να δένονται μέσα σας με αρνητισμούς.Have more fun,relax,take a breath,punch a pillow,γουοτέβα,αλλά σταματήστε να γεμίζετε τη ζωή σας με ανάγκες αποδείξεων του οτιδήποτε σε άλλους.Προσωπικά εγώ την έννοια του fun αποκλείεται να την μετατρέψω σε \"την λέω και την ξαναλέω στους άλλους\".Δε γουστάρω,απλά.Fun είναι να κάθομαι με ένα καλό,σοβαρό βιβλίο(πχ pornography)κοντά σε τζάκι,fun είναι να πηγαίνω σε καταγώγια για χορό,fun είναι να ακούω μουσική και να γουστάρω,να κάνω σεξ,να μιλάω με αυτούς που αγαπώ για σαχλαμάρες και να γελάμε,να βγαίνω από το κωλομπετό και να βρίσκω μέρη που να συναρπάζουν τις αισθήσεις μου,τέτοια τιποτένια.:P:P...\'
> 
> ... καλημέρα Ρέϊν. Λέω \'καλημέρα\' γιατί δυστυχώς τέτοια ώρα ξυπνάω πια το πρωΐ. Το μεσημέρι δηλαδή. Έτσι είναι όταν για 9 μήνες υποφέρεις από Α - ϋπνία. Σε καθιστά Α - νήμπορο για όλη σου την καθημερινότητα σχεδόν. Βαριά λέξη το \'ανήμπορος\' αλλά όταν δε σε φοβίζουν οι έννοιες, γιατί να σε φοβίζουν οι λέξεις; Είναι σχεδόν οδυνηρό θα έλεγα, για έναν άνθρωπο σαν εμένα που είμαι της κίνησης και μπορούσα να εργάζομαι 12 και 13 ώρες, να με βλέπω τώρα έτσι. Εμ ήθελα και απεξάρτηση όμως, καλά να πάθω! Φαντάζομαι οι ειδικοί του φόρουμ θα είναι σε θέση να υποθέσουν τί σημαίνει αυτό όταν συμβαίνει υπό μεγάλο βαθμό δυσκολίας. Και πόσο δυσκολότερο γίνεται όταν στο καπάκι σε βρίσκει κι ένα τσαμπουκαλεμένο επεισόδιο κατάθλιψης και σε τσακίζει περισσότερο. Πρόσθεσε λοιπόν. Αϋπνία, σωματική κόπωση, διατροφή ανά δυο μέρες, παντελής έλλειψη διάθεσης για ο,τιδήποτε σχεδόν, κάκιστη αντιμετώπιση από οικογενειακό περιβάλλον - που εν τω μεταξύ σου έχει δώσει όλα τα απαραίτητα εφόδια για να κάνεις κακό στον εαυτό σου -, Α - νηδονία συναισθήματος - άλλο οδυνηρό για έναν άνθρωπο με ανεπτυγμένη εσωτερική νοημοσύνη -, Α - φραγκία όσο δε πάει άλλο, Α - νεργία, έλλειψη συντρόφου (έτσι εννοώ το σεξ), χάσιμο φίλων (τους οποίους δε παρακαλάω κιόλα). Βασικά ένα ακόμη που με ενοχλεί πολύ, πέραν του ότι η ανημπόρια με καθιστά ανίκανη να βάλω οποιονδήποτε στόχο - από πού να πρωτοξεκινήσει κανείς - είναι που δε μπορώ να γράψω ποίηση πια. Πλάκα - πλάκα, \'προσδιορίζομαι\' επιθετικά από ένα σωρό λέξεις που αρχίζουν από Α, εκτός απ\' αυτήν του Αλ - κοολισμού πλέον. Α - υτοσαρκασμός, μεγάλο όπλο και χρειαζούμενο στην περίπτωσή μου. Βάλε και την Ά - ρνηση στο να πάρω αντικαταθλιπτικά. Βλέπεις, μπορεί να μη πιστεύω καθόλου σε μένα, αλλά ρε γαμώτο έναν εγκέφαλο που δε \'πειράχτηκε\' διανοητικά τόσα χρόνια από κατάχρηση αλκοόλ, μάλλον θα πρέπει να τον κρατήσω Α - λώβητο. Ένα ακόμη που με ανησυχεί, είναι μια ενδεχόμενη μετάσταση. Καλά, αν προστεθεί ένας τέτοιος φόβος σε όλα τα ήδη υπάρχοντά μου, χαιρέτα μου τον πλάτανο εντελώς όμως. Απορώ με τον ψυχαναλυτή μου ώρες - ώρες. Άτιμος άνθρωπος, κάπου βλέπει σε μένα αυτά που εγώ ο στραβούλιακας αδυνατώ ρε παιδί μου. Θύμωνε και μη ερεύνα, μου λεει. Έτσι κι εγώ θυμώνω. Είναι το μόνο συναίσθημα που μπορώ να νιώσω αυτή την εποχή. Και ξεσπάω. Ξέρει ότι γράφω εδώ. Υπό τις ευλογίες του λοιπόν. Αλλά μ\' ενόχλησε κι ο πληθυντικός που χρησιμοποίησες. 
> \'... μη φτιάχνετε γύρω σας και άλλα μέρη που να δένονται μέσα σας με αρνητισμούς...\'. Όχι όλοι. Ίσως το νούμερο το οποίο συμμετέχει σ\' αυτό το χώρο και που διαθέτει το απόλυτο χάος στην εγκεφαλική του ήπειρο. Το νούμερο δηλαδή, που κάποιοι από σας έχετε χαλαλίσει μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα φαιάς ουσίας - κρίμα - και γνώσεων ψυχολογίας. Κι επειδή όπως είπε κι ο Πετράν, είναι αντιπροσωπευτικό δείγμα όσων καταπιέζονται στην έξω ζωή τους να είναι ο εαυτός τους, και βρίσκουν το νετ για να δείξουν ό,τι σκατό κουβαλάνε, είπα χτες να διασκεδάσω. Ποταπό - ξεποταπό, αυτό έχω αυτή τη στιγμή και αυτό θα χειριστώ. Μια ακόμη δραστηριότητα που μπορώ ακόμη να φέρω εις πέρας Ρέϊν, είναι να ψιλοτακτοποιώ το μπλογκ μου, ούτε λόγος να γράψω κάτι καινούργιο. Απ\' τη μια λοιπόν έχουμε τον τυπάκο αυτό, που μας δείχνει ό,τι δε μπορεί να δείξει εκεί έξω, αλλά απ\' την άλλη υπάρχουν κι άνθρωποι σαν εμένα που εδώ μέσα είναι ακριβώς όπως κι έξω. Έτσι θύμωσα χτες με την αισχρή του συμπεριφορά απέναντι στον Κνουλπ και είπα να το διασκεδάσω κι εγώ λίγο, ελλείψει άλλων δραστηριοτήτων. Σαφώς και η ζωή μου δεν είναι \'φυσιολογική\' πια. Αν πάλι κάποιος κατάφερνε να την έχει με όλα αυτά τα μπαγκάζια που έχω εγώ στη δική μου καμπούρα, θα τού \'βγαζα το καπέλο που δε φοράω. Αυτά λοιπόν και χαίρομαι αν διασκεδάζουν κι άλλοι που είναι σε παρόμοια κατάσταση. Στα επόμενα θρεντς που θα ξανασυμβεί το ίδιο, θα έχω απλά την απορία για το τί είδους επιχειρήματα έχουν απομείνει, προκειμένου να μπουν κάποιοι σε διάλογο μαζί του. Μαζί μου θα χρειαστεί μάλλον να εξαντλήσει όλα τα αποφθέγματα \'μεγάλων αντρών\' πρώτα. 
> ... τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, πλάκα - πλάκα, σα να άρχισα να ξαναγράφω στίχους με τα χτεσινά... άντε καλή μου επάνοδο και καλή μας συνέχεια γενικότερα...





Απευθύνω αγωνιστικούς χαιρετισμούς.
Εύχομαι και εγώ κάποια στιγμή να φτάσω στο σημείο να πω ότι έχω απεξαρτηθεί (χρόνια εξάρτηση στα ηρεμιστικά).
Τώρα μου είναι λίγο δύσκολο δεδομένων των συνθηκών της ζωής μου.
Αλλά πιστεύω ότι θα φτάσει η ημέρα που θα πω ότι είμαι πια ελεύθερος.

Μέχρι τότε να περνάμε καλά και να σκεφτόμαστε ακόμη καλύτερα.

----------


## RainAndWind

Εγώ ναι.Λατρεύω και τον ερμηνευτή επίσης. :Smile: 
Έλεος θέλει να σου πει κι αυτός.:P

----------


## PETRAN

Ουάου πως το ξέρεις απέξω!? :O :O :O




Όχι τη γλώσσα είναι?  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Εγώ ναι.Λατρεύω και τον ερμηνευτή επίσης.
> Έλεος θέλει να σου πει κι αυτός.:P


Εμένα μου αρέσει πολύ ο δημιουργός.
Πάντως μόνο έλεος δεν θέλει να πει αυτό το τραγούδι

----------


## RainAndWind

Petran,εσύ μη νευριάζεις,γιατί σου ετοιμάζω μία αφιέρωση σε thread με τίτλο\"λαική φιλοσοφία και η σνομπ επαγγελματική ιντελιγκέντσια του Petran\"λολ:P
Θα έχει αποσπάσματα από σημαντικότατα άρθρα,αποτελέσματα ερευνών και νέα δεδομένα με ταυτόχρονη κατάρριψη παλαιών στερεοτυπικών μεθόδων ψυχανεμίσματος και ψυχανάλυση από έγκριτους αστρολόγους με μακροετή συνδρομή σε καταξιωμένες μεσημεριανές εκπομπές,ενώ η γκάμα της θεματολογίας θα περιλαμβάνει βιβλιογραφία με τίτλους όπως\"Απλώς δε σε γουστάρει\"-the number 1 new york times best seller!-,H Aλήθεια για τους Άντρες από τη δούκισσα του Γουόρσεστερσάιρ,\"Γιατί οι άντρες προτιμούν τις σκύλες\"και διάφορα άλλα σημαντικότατα δημοσιεύματα από espresso,gossip νιουζ στήλες ειδικότερα,καθώς και εμπεριστατωμένες οδηγίες χρήσης από πλήρως απενοχοποιημένες διανοητικοσεξουαλικοπαρτα λο συνεντευξιαζόμενες ζουμπουρλούδικες τιβι στάρλετς.:P:P

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Εγώ ναι.Λατρεύω και τον ερμηνευτή επίσης.
> Έλεος θέλει να σου πει κι αυτός.:P
> 
> ...



Σορρυ αλλα μιλαει για ελεος.

Τα ζαβαρα ειναι λαβαρα.
Το κατρα σημαινει μαυρα απο το κατραμι.
Το νεμια σημαινει ανεμισαν.

Δηλαδη,
Λαβαρα μαυρα ανεμισαν εννοει πειρατες,
που κουρσεψαν το χωρο.

Στην ουσια ειναι μια αποπειρα του Μαρκοπουλου,
να βγαλει προς τα εξω μια φωνη διαμαρτυριας εναντια στη χουντα καθως προσπαθουσε να ξεπερασει το σκοπελο της λογοκρισιας.
Φαινεται οτι τελικα τα καταφερε, γιατι ακομα και σημερα βρισκει εφαρμογη τα οσα λεει.....

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> ...... καλημέρα Ρέϊν. Λέω \'καλημέρα\' γιατί δυστυχώς τέτοια ώρα ξυπνάω πια το πρωΐ. Το μεσημέρι δηλαδή. Έτσι είναι όταν για 9 μήνες υποφέρεις από Α - ϋπνία. Σε καθιστά Α - νήμπορο για όλη σου την καθημερινότητα σχεδόν.....


λιγο ασχετη και τοπικη η ερωτηση μου, αλλα ,οταν ξυπνας 2 το μεσημερι οπως σημερα, τι ωρα εχεις κοιμηθει?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> λιγο ασχετη και τοπικη η ερωτηση μου



ελα μην το κανεις αυτο......
γαμεις το θρεντ σου με τετοιες ερωτησεις.
Εδω υπαρχει ιερος σκοπος και εσυ το ξεχειλωνεις.

εεεεεεεεε αισχος λαιμαι.....

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Petran,εσύ μη νευριάζεις,γιατί σου ετοιμάζω μία αφιέρωση σε thread με τίτλο\"λαική φιλοσοφία και η σνομπ επαγγελματική ιντελιγκέντσια του Petran\"λολ:P
> Θα έχει αποσπάσματα από σημαντικότατα άρθρα,αποτελέσματα ερευνών και νέα δεδομένα με ταυτόχρονη κατάρριψη παλαιών στερεοτυπικών μεθόδων ψυχανεμίσματος και ψυχανάλυση από έγκριτους αστρολόγους με μακροετή συνδρομή σε καταξιωμένες μεσημεριανές εκπομπές,ενώ η γκάμα της θεματολογίας θα περιλαμβάνει βιβλιογραφία με τίτλους όπως\"Απλώς δε σε γουστάρει\"-the number 1 new york times best seller!-,H Aλήθεια για τους Άντρες από τη δούκισσα του Γουόρσεστερσάιρ,\"Γιατί οι άντρες προτιμούν τις σκύλες\"και διάφορα άλλα σημαντικότατα δημοσιεύματα από espresso,gossip νιουζ στήλες ειδικότερα,καθώς και εμπεριστατωμένες οδηγίες χρήσης από πλήρως απενοχοποιημένες διανοητικοσεξουαλικοπαρτα λο συνεντευξιαζόμενες ζουμπουρλούδικες τιβι στάρλετς.:P:P


ουυυυυχουχουχουουυυυυυυυυ υυυυυυ

να μοιρασετε και σαμαλι  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Petran,εσύ μη νευριάζεις,γιατί σου ετοιμάζω μία αφιέρωση σε thread με τίτλο\"λαική φιλοσοφία και η σνομπ επαγγελματική ιντελιγκέντσια του Petran\"λολ:P
> Θα έχει αποσπάσματα από σημαντικότατα άρθρα,αποτελέσματα ερευνών και νέα δεδομένα με ταυτόχρονη κατάρριψη παλαιών στερεοτυπικών μεθόδων ψυχανεμίσματος και ψυχανάλυση από έγκριτους αστρολόγους με μακροετή συνδρομή σε καταξιωμένες μεσημεριανές εκπομπές,ενώ η γκάμα της θεματολογίας θα περιλαμβάνει βιβλιογραφία με τίτλους όπως\"Απλώς δε σε γουστάρει\"-the number 1 new york times best seller!-,H Aλήθεια για τους Άντρες από τη δούκισσα του Γουόρσεστερσάιρ,\"Γιατί οι άντρες προτιμούν τις σκύλες\"και διάφορα άλλα σημαντικότατα δημοσιεύματα από espresso,gossip νιουζ στήλες ειδικότερα,καθώς και εμπεριστατωμένες οδηγίες χρήσης από πλήρως απενοχοποιημένες διανοητικοσεξουαλικοπαρτα λο συνεντευξιαζόμενες ζουμπουρλούδικες τιβι στάρλετς.:P:P
> 
> ...


εγω πάλι δεν θα πάρω, είμαι σε δίαιτα......λολ, (που το θυμηθηκα)

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Petran,εσύ μη νευριάζεις,γιατί σου ετοιμάζω μία αφιέρωση σε thread με τίτλο\"λαική φιλοσοφία και η σνομπ επαγγελματική ιντελιγκέντσια του Petran\"λολ:P
> Θα έχει αποσπάσματα από σημαντικότατα άρθρα,αποτελέσματα ερευνών και νέα δεδομένα με ταυτόχρονη κατάρριψη παλαιών στερεοτυπικών μεθόδων ψυχανεμίσματος και ψυχανάλυση από έγκριτους αστρολόγους με μακροετή συνδρομή σε καταξιωμένες μεσημεριανές εκπομπές,ενώ η γκάμα της θεματολογίας θα περιλαμβάνει βιβλιογραφία με τίτλους όπως\"Απλώς δε σε γουστάρει\"-the number 1 new york times best seller!-,H Aλήθεια για τους Άντρες από τη δούκισσα του Γουόρσεστερσάιρ,\"Γιατί οι άντρες προτιμούν τις σκύλες\"και διάφορα άλλα σημαντικότατα δημοσιεύματα από espresso,gossip νιουζ στήλες ειδικότερα,καθώς και εμπεριστατωμένες οδηγίες χρήσης από πλήρως απενοχοποιημένες διανοητικοσεξουαλικοπαρτα λο συνεντευξιαζόμενες ζουμπουρλούδικες τιβι στάρλετς.:P:P





lol χαχαχα



κοίτα ένα τέτοιο άρθρο θα μ\'\'άρεσε τελικά! Την έψαξα από εδώ την έψαξα από εκεί τελικά μ\'αρέσει και εμένα το λαικό πνεύμα! Άλλωστε είμαι ένα λαικό παιδί με μια κομπολογια να με το συμπάθειο! Αλλά μου αρέσει και η καθαρή παρακμή! 


Λέω να ειδικευτώ σε μια νέα δικη μου ειδικότητα. \"Transvestite &amp; starlet psychologist\"! Αχ, μακάρι να ξεκινήσει το ερωτοδικείο πάλι! Krino &amp; ρεμ σας περιμένω ε!!!



ΑΧ τι ωραίο να κυνηγάς τα όνειρα σου. Ιδιαίτερα αν μοιάζουν να βγήκαν από διήγημα του Bukowski χιχι.

----------


## keep_walking

[flash=200x100]http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?action=attachment&amp;tid=5672&amp; pid=152312[/flash]

----------


## keep_walking

Σας τα πρηζω σε μερικους με τη μουσικη αλλα πειραματιζομαι :Smile: ....sorry για το offtopic λολ

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> Αχ, μακάρι να ξεκινήσει το ερωτοδικείο πάλι! Krino &amp; ρεμ σας περιμένω ε!!!



Εχω αρκετο αρχειο απο το ερωτοδικειο,
εδω μια γευση,
http://www.greektube.org/content/view/2427/2/
με την Ευα Κουμαριανου, απο τις πιο γνωστες τρανς....


 :Cool:

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> ......
> lol χαχαχα
> 
> 
> 
> κοίτα ένα τέτοιο άρθρο θα μ\'\'άρεσε τελικά! Την έψαξα από εδώ την έψαξα από εκεί τελικά μ\'αρέσει και εμένα το λαικό πνεύμα! Άλλωστε είμαι ένα λαικό παιδί με μια κομπολογια να με το συμπάθειο! Αλλά μου αρέσει και η καθαρή παρακμή! 
> 
> 
> ...


lolololololol
με τρελα ΠΕΤΡΑΝ!!!!!!

να σε δω σε ρολο βικυς μιχαλονακου και τι στον κοσμο!!!!
με αβυσσαλεο ντεκολτε, κατακοκκινο κραγιον στα σουφρωμενα ψευδα σου χειλακια, θα λες:
\"ειμαστε εδω, στην χωρα των παραισθησεων και των ψευδαισθησεων, να ζησουμε μαζι σας εμπειριες μοναδικες,αποκαλυπτικες, ερωτικες, πρωτογνωρες , παραφορεςκαι παραταιρες, με τους φιλους μας, που αγαπανε να μισουνε οτι ποθουνε και με λαγνα υπερφιαλη προσηλωση, θα μας μεταδωσουν την καυτη, βαθια ερωτικη,ανεκφραστη, παραφορα της εξειδανικευμενης τους λιμπιντο,σαν ετοιμοι απο καιρο, σαν λατρεμενοι μεσ στον χαμο, σαν να μας κλεινουν το ματι μεσα απο την αβυσσο των αισθηματων, των συναισθηματων και των κριματων....\"

ο κρινο σε μια γωνια θα κανει τον μιστερ μπουτια, με ζαρτιερα, και μπικινι με ουρα-λαγου,θα βγαζει ηχους σεξουαλικου ερεθισμου και θα προσπαθει να δαγκωσει κανενα ποδι, με κολαρο στον λαιμο με αλυσιδα που θα κραταω εγω,ντυμενη με λεδερ ολοσωμη φορμα.
η θεοφανια πιο περα σε εναν παγκο γονατισμενη , με μαυρο ρασο απο τον λαιμο μεχρι τον αστραγαλο, αβαφη, με μαλλια σε κοτσο, θα κραταει ενα κομποσκοινι και θα μουρμουριζει τον ακαθιστο υμνο,
και η νατουρ με μινι στολη καμαριερας και ξανθια καουκα, θα φουσκωνει προφυλακτικα χορευοντας και θα στολιζει με αυτα την αιθουσα....

ο κιπ θα ασχολειται με φωτα και μουσικη υποκρουση και η ρειν θα κοβει εισιτηρια.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> ο κρινο σε μια γωνια θα κανει τον μιστερ μπουτια, με ζαρτιερα, και μπικινι με ουρα-λαγου,θα βγαζει ηχους σεξουαλικου ερεθισμου και θα προσπαθει να δαγκωσει κανενα ποδι, με κολαρο στον λαιμο με αλυσιδα που θα κραταω εγω,ντυμενη με λεδερ ολοσωμη φορμα.
> η θεοφανια πιο περα σε εναν παγκο γονατισμενη , με μαυρο ρασο απο τον λαιμο μεχρι τον αστραγαλο, αβαφη, με μαλλια σε κοτσο, θα κραταει ενα κομποσκοινι και θα μουρμουριζει τον ακαθιστο υμνο,
> και η νατουρ με μινι στολη καμαριερας και ξανθια καουκα, θα φουσκωνει προφυλακτικα χορευοντας και θα στολιζει με αυτα την αιθουσα....
> 
> ο κιπ θα ασχολειται με φωτα και μουσικη υποκρουση και η ρειν θα κοβει εισιτηρια.



ελα ρε, πως την εφτιαξες ετσι την παραγωγη????
Δεν βλεπω ομως την αφεντια σου στην ολη υποθεση, αν και ο πετραν, σε ανεφερε στο κονσεπτ πολυ καθαρα.....

Αλλα νομιζω οτι η θεση της Λουκα ειναι αδεια....
για κοιτα κιολας πως σου φερνει, μια χαρα σε κοβω......




 :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## krino

χαχαχαχαχα σε καλο μου,
αμα εισαι τοσο ομορφη, αγαπητη ρεμεντυ,
τα μηχανακια της AGB θα παθουν κλακαζ.....


 :Cool:

----------


## RainAndWind

χαχχαχαχαρ,λοολ.
Πού τη βρήκατε ρε αυτή την απίστευτη φωτό,τέλεια! :Big Grin: 
Αδικία.Γιατί εγώ ρέμεντυ στα εισιτήρια,πάλι με πετάξατε στην άκρη εμένα το αποπαίδι του ερωτοδικείου;Eνίσταμαι κύριε πρόεδρε,να ανακαλέσετε!(βάλτε με τουλάχιστον στη θέση του κηπ και να πάει αυτός στο ταμείο):P

----------


## keep_walking

Κοιτα εγω θελω να μαι στα καμαρινια των σταρλετ...απο κει και περα φτιαχνω φωτα-μουσικη και οτι αλλο θελετε:P

----------


## Θεοφανία

θελω και γω λίγη απ τη λάμψη σας!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Οκ, θα κάνω την Αντζελινα Τζολι γκεστ στο ερωτοδικειο........

----------


## krino

βρε ρεμεντυ..... βρε ρεμεντυ.....

πως την πατησες ετσι?
τελικα κανεις δεν σε ακολουθησε, παρα μονο εσυ μενεις βραχος ηθικης.....

Και βεβαιως γνωριζεις οτι ΔΕΝ εχω αποφασισει να συμμετεχω ετσι οπως αναφερεις, εκτος αν τελικα συμμορφωθείτε και αφησετε το φορουμ να υπαρχει οπως ηταν παλια.

Επειδη λοιπον τα σχεδια σου πηγαν απατα,
παρτο αλλιως γιατι εχεις ΗΔΗ βρει.





> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> καλω οσα μελη συμφωνουν, ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΑΝΕ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΣΧΟΛΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΑΝ ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ,ΥΦΟΣ ,ΣΚΟΠΟ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ, παρα μονο εαν και εφοσον αποφασισει να συμμετεχει σχολιαζοντας την ουσια των μηνυματων των μελων, προβληματα, αποψεις κλπ...



δες τι ελεγε η ξαδερφουλα σου.....




> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Αυτό έκανα και γω αγαπητή ρεμ, αλλα με έπιασε κορόιδο κανά-δυο μέρες τώρα. Βλέπεις και η υπομονή καμιά φορά έχει όριο. Συμφωνώ 100% με αυτό που λες και δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να του ξανά απαντήσω όσο και να χτυπιέται.



Κοροιδο η ξαδελφουλα σου,
και οχι μονο μια φορα τελικα.....
Η συμφωνια 100% επιασε πατο, αλλα επισης ξερεις κατι?
Ουτε που χτυπηθηκα, ουτε που ζοριστηκα....

Βεβαια θα μου πεις,
και τι να κανει, που εχει την φωτια της λερωμενη??
εμμμμμ καλομ.... οποιος εχει τα γενια εχει και τα χτενια ε?ε?ε?ε?

----------


## kyknos25

απαισιε

----------


## kyknos25

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ξερω πολυ καλα τι θελει να πει!
αν η μαλακια ηταν χρυσος τωρα θα σουν δισεκατομμυριουχος κ δε θα χρειαζοταν να καθεσαι πισω απο ενα γραφειο,μπροστα σε μια οθονη 24 ωρες κ να μας πρηζεις με τις ανωριμες αποψεις σου!
χρειαζεσαι αμεση βοηθεια αγορακι!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by kyknos25_
> ξερω πολυ καλα τι θελει να πει!
> αν η μαλακια ηταν χρυσος τωρα θα σουν δισεκατομμυριουχος κ δε θα χρειαζοταν να καθεσαι πισω απο ενα γραφειο,μπροστα σε μια οθονη 24 ωρες κ να μας πρηζεις με τις ανωριμες αποψεις σου!
> χρειαζεσαι αμεση βοηθεια αγορακι!



Σε ευχαριστω που εκοψες το μου,
ηταν σημαντικο για μενα.


 :Cool:

----------


## Θεοφανία

Ρέμεντι...οφείλω να ομολογήσω πως ο λεπτεπίλεπτος τρόπος με τον οποίο πρότεινες να λυθούν τα θέματα του φόρουμ, δεν ευόδωσε.
Δυστυχώς παραήσουν ονειροπόλα, όπως και οι περισσότεροι από μας. Για να πραγματοποιηθεί κάτι τέτοιο πρέπει να κάνουμε γενική λοβοτομή εδώ μέσα, κάτι που κανέναν δεν θα ωφελήσει, παρά μόνο κανα δυο σούργελα που συνεχίζουν να βρωμίζουν εδώ και κει τον χώρο μες τις μπουρδολογίες τους.
Δυστυχώς με αυτές τις συνθήκες, ο δρόμος είναι μονόδρομος.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Ρέμεντι...οφείλω να ομολογήσω πως ο λεπτεπίλεπτος τρόπος με τον οποίο πρότεινες να λυθούν τα θέματα του φόρουμ, δεν ευόδωσε.



Κριμα που το ενδιαφερον πειραματακι σας πατωσε.....
Ειλικρινα, η συγκινηση που νιωθω με εχει θαμπωσει.....


Θα σας αφησω για λιγο,
γιατι τα κλαματα, μου εβρεξαν το πληκτρολογιο και πρεπει να το σκουπισω......


ΥΓ..... αν και για να πουμε και την αλλη πλευρα,
η ρεμεντυ κρατησε χαρακτηρα, εκεινο που επαιξε ειναι οτι ΕΣΥ δεν μπορεσες να τα καταφερεις.....
Αστο μωρε δεν βαριεσαι, σε μια αλλη ζωη.

----------


## krino

νατες οι παλιες καλες στιγμες του φορουμ.....

καιρο ειχα να μαζεψω τοσες καραγκιοζιες, σε ενα καδρο....

 :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool: 



Η ΕΥΡΥΘΜΗ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ 
σε καλο μου, τετοιο γελιο καιρο ειχα να κανω....











> _Originally posted by PETRAN_








> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Πετραν να σαι καλα ξεληγωθηκα.
> 
> εκει που συν-δυό, συν-τρεις δεν περπατούν, παρά πενήντα κι εκατό, και πάλι φόβον έχουν







> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> ΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ ΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ
> 
> ΔΕ ΜΠΑΙΖΕΣΑΙ ΠΕΤΡΑΝ!!!!!!!!!







> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Πετραν, δεν το συζητω πως είσαι Θεός ήλιος καλοκαιρινος, αλλα θα πρότεινα να το κόψουμε εδω μη φτιάξουμε άλλο ένα εξάμβλωμα. Άλλωστε ο νοών νοήτω και η ζωή συνεχίζεται.......στο φόρουμ.






> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> Kαι μετα με τι θα ασχολειται το \'\'κουνιστο λουλουδι\'\'; 
> Θα αναγκαστει να αποχωρησει ξανα. Οχι για εκεινο αλλα για την φουκαριαρα την φιλη του που θα πρεπει να τον ανεχεται

----------


## GOJURYU

Παραβίαση όρων χρήσης

----------


## sabb

> Παραβίαση όρων χρήσης, μήνυμα τροποποιημένο από τη διαχείριση.


Θα αναφωνήσω έκθαμβος από τη σαφήνεια των λιτών σου λόγων , αγαπητέ / ή μου GOJURVU, και θα πω το τετριμμένο άβυσσος η ψυχή του ανθρώπου...

Διατηρώ ωστόσο επιφυλάξεις για το αν διαθέτεις αυτή την ιδιότητα...

----------


## Dimitriou

Μπραβο κυρια δικηγόρε βλεπω κατάφερες να "φας" το αρχαιώτερο μέλος του φόρουμ τουτου! (απορώ πως έχω λογαριασμό ακόμα!)

----------


## Dimitriou

Ωραιές εποχές τότε... (μελαγχόλισα)

----------


## Θεοφανία

αχχχχχ........... :Frown: 

Τι ωραίες εποχές........Πόσο μου έχουν λείψει εκείνοι οι ηρωικοί καβγάδες ........ :Smile:

----------


## keep_walking

Εμενα δεν μου εχουν λειψει καθολου αυτοι οι καυγαδες , οσο και αν τους αναμοχλευει το μελος δημητριου και ξεθαβει παλια νηματα.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Εμενα δεν μου εχουν λειψει καθολου αυτοι οι καυγαδες , οσο και αν τους αναμοχλευει το μελος δημητριου και ξεθαβει παλια νηματα.


εμένα πάλι μου λείπουν μέλη που είχαν κάτι να πουν, που κάναμε ατελειωτες συζητησεις επί της ουσίας ......

Μου έχουν λείψει αυτα.... :Frown:

----------


## Boltseed

με φωναξε κανεις?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> με φωναξε κανεις?


ναι.....ο κρινο........:ρ

----------


## Boltseed

> Μπραβο κυρια δικηγόρε βλεπω κατάφερες να "φας" το αρχαιώτερο μέλος του φόρουμ τουτου! (απορώ πως έχω λογαριασμό ακόμα!)


θα σου λυθει η απορια στο επομενο μπανάκι ;D

----------

